# Fragen nach Equip vor Invite in Gruppe



## Imladmorgul (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

es brennt mir schon lange unter den Nägeln und ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu einholen:

Ich habe mir neben meinem Main-Hexer, mit dem ich ausser Sunwell mittlerweile alles raiden kann, fürs PvP einen weiteren Hexer auf 70 gebracht (habe auf Horde einen weiteren auf LvL 70, ist halt mein Lieblingschar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn ich nun mal mit meinem PvP-Hexer nach Kara will, werde ich regelmäßig nach so unwichtigen Sachen wie "Spelldamage" oder "wieviel Epic" gefragt - dabei ist das vollkommen uninteressant. So bin ich z.B. der Meinung, dass ein "blauer" Hexer mit T3,5 ordentlichen PvE-Sockeln und Raidskillung wesentlich mehr Schaden macht, als ein Full-Epic PvP-Hexer (ich selbst habe aktuell einen Mix von S1-S4 Klamotten)  mit meinetwegen 1.000 Spelldmg, aber ohne nennenswerte Zaubertrefferwertung (habe aktuell eine von 36, LoL - in den Kara-Bosskämpfen treffe ich so ca. jeden 3. Cast NICHT).

Trotzdem wird man mit Full-Epic-PvP eher mitgenommen, als mit Blau-Epic-PvE. Woran liegt das, dass die Gruppenleiter bei der Suche nach Randoms nicht nach den wesentlichen Dingen fragen? 

Wie war das denn am Anfang von BC, als noch niemand Full-Epic war und man Kara trotzdem in 4 - 5 Stunden durch hatte? Und da soll so jemand heute, trotz viel mehr Erfahrung und einer insgesamt viel stärkeren Gruppe die "Bremse" sein? QUATSCH

Selbst für Heroic-Inis muss man heute ja schon teilweise die Hosen runterlassen und wird nicht nach Schattenlab oder ZH mitgenommen, wenn man nicht genug Epics anhat (Skillung, Erfahrung usw. zählen anscheinend auch nicht) - wie wenig Selbstvertrauen muss man denn haben, damit man sich nicht traut einen Random ohne die lästige Frage nach dem Equip in 40.000 mal generfte Heroics mitzunehmen?

Selbst für die Daily-HC-Sklavenunterkünfte musste ich meine Gruppe letztens überreden reinzugehen, als sich rausgestellt hat, dass unser Krieger Off geskillt war...(sind natürlich ohne Wipe durchgekommen, hat vielleicht 15 Min. länger gedauert als sonst) Hallo? Wie wenig Skill / Selbstvertrauen müssen Leute haben, die sich dahin dann nicht trauen???

Gibts mittlerweile wirklich so viele Leute, die ihren Char nicht beherrschen, dass die Angst vor Randoms in Heroic Inis oder Kara so groß ist? Ich spiele WoW seit 2005, ausser in den großen Raids meist in Random-Grps und die allermeisten Instanzen sind wirklich ohne Probleme gelaufen, erst recht nach den ganzen Nerfs.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht und nervt es euch auch, wenn gerade mal niemand aus der Friendlist on ist, und ihr deshalb nicht in Instanzen mitgenommen werdet, aus denen ihr vielleicht garnicht mehr braucht als noch ein bisschen Ruf? Freue mich auf eure Posts.


----------



## extecy (7. Juli 2008)

kurz ja und es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Cilenz (7. Juli 2008)

Bald nehmen se warscheinlich keine Tanks mehr in Bollwerk nonheroic mit, weil die noch ned epix tragen, nur um ned zu wissen, das die da 0 schaden nehmen und nie aggro halten können, falls sie epix tragen ^^


----------



## Thrainan (7. Juli 2008)

Die leute wissen seit einfach nicht was wichtig ist, selbst wenn jemand seinen eigenen char spielen kann, hater/sie in der regel keine Ahnung von den 8 anderen Klassen. Wie oft ich mir schon anhören musste das. z.B. mein Tank zu wenig leben hätte. Ich hab sogar schon Krieger mit S2 gesehen die versucht haben maggi zu tanken, waren ja full epic.
Heiler in PvP zeug die nach sek kein mana mehr haben und DDler mit einer dps Zahl die unter aller kanone ist, hauptsache Lila.


----------



## Sequeira (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich finde die Frage nach dem Equip einfach albern, man sollte sich ja selbst auch einschätzen können was mit welcher Ausrüstung geht.


----------



## snowstorm (7. Juli 2008)

das is ne community krankheit wenn die leute nich so item geil wären würden sie auch ehr anderen helfen..ist ja ein mmorpg nich ein egorp


----------



## Domasch (7. Juli 2008)

Des erinnert mich an was xD
Ich hab nen !ELE!- Schami gesehn der hatte Geisterbrecher an O.O
Ich frag natürlich warum er das anhatt und ich so ich hab zufällig nen besseren grünen dolch im inv ob er ihn haben will. Er meinte nein er hat ja schon einen epic dolch xD
Natürlich war er 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal weiß ich net ob ich lacher oder weinen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (7. Juli 2008)

full epic heißt ja nichts und solange man noch normales "schlechtes" equip hat geht es ja


----------



## Idwal (7. Juli 2008)

ich hab mich ja in nem anderen thread dazu geäußert, dass ich auf nem priv server spiele, und da machen wir eig alle inis, ohne dass man für bt soo besonders gut equipt sein muss, und bevpr ihr jetzt alle flamed, bei uns is ALLES blizzlike, also auch bosse, mit spells, phasen etc. und wir schaffen das auch so, ohne nur epics zu haben


----------



## Gocu (7. Juli 2008)

für die ist lila immer besser als blau egal wenn es auch mal anders ist


----------



## Daffster (7. Juli 2008)

echt die frage brennt dir unter den nägeln o_O?
mhm ich habe selber bereits vor nicht allzulanger zeit solch ein thread aufgemacht ^^
aber kein ding.

wie gesagt es wird immer schlimmer die leute wollen da reibungslos nur noch durchrennen und später maulen sie rum
warum einige dieser inis nicht mehr knackig ist.....

und wundern sich wieso es so wenig gute heiler / tanks gibt ...... ja kein wunder wenn ihr nur epic leudde mitnehmt kommen die nachwuchs tanks gar nich mehr an ihr zeug ran........und pvp gear is nich ndas wahre!

MFG


----------



## clarence_666 (7. Juli 2008)

jop ich zum beispiel bin mit meinem eq (ich weiß das es nich sooo gut ist) auch in Gruul und Maggie ganz gut durch gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dieses epic getue... naja ich würde dann auch gleich darauf verzichten weil solche sind es die auch meist nur S1 / jetz S2 haben und einen voll auf Imba machen woll aber 0 können und 0 skill haben


edit : mein char 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mten&n=Aiba


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> das is ne community krankheit wenn die leute nich so item geil wären würden sie auch ehr anderen helfen..ist ja ein mmorpg nich ein egorp



Inzwischen ist es leider ein egorp. Die Lilaitemwelle, die mit der Ditten Arenasaison angefangen hat, als man auf einmal S1 für Ehre bekommen konnte, hat zu schweren Kurzschlüssen in den Köpfen der meisten Casualgamer geführt. Die Lila Textfarbe ist nun um Längen wichtiger, als die eigentlichen Qualitäten der Items.

Das auf den Sets der Dritten und 4ten Saison nun auch Trefferwertung/Tempowertung drauf sind, wird die Sache nicht besser machen, wenn diese Sets erst mal für Ehre erhältlich sind.


----------



## Gr33n^ (7. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Die leute wissen seit einfach nicht was wichtig ist, selbst wenn jemand seinen eigenen char spielen kann, hater/sie in der regel keine Ahnung von den 8 anderen Klassen. Wie oft ich mir schon anhören musste das. z.B. mein Tank zu wenig leben hätte. Ich hab sogar schon Krieger mit S2 gesehen die versucht haben maggi zu tanken, waren ja full epic.
> Heiler in PvP zeug die nach sek kein mana mehr haben und DDler mit einer dps Zahl die unter aller kanone ist, hauptsache Lila.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (7. Juli 2008)

es gibt durchaus leute die voll epic sind und nix können.

ich geh deswegen sehr ungern irgendwo random mit (also 70iger inis und raids, low inis mit twinks mal ausgenommen)

ich hab schon non hero inis erlebt die wir abbrechen mussten, weil der voll epic deff warri keine aggro von mehr als einem mob halten konnte, und die anderen mobs immer den heiler (mich) umgehauen haben.

oder z.B. rand kara grp war grad bei kurator, und hat meinen hunter twink inv -> wipen bei kurator, irgendwann löste sich der raid auf, und ich hatte ne id, und net mal 1 hero marke bekommen.

natürlich kann man auch glück haben mit den gruppen.


----------



## Vurvolak (7. Juli 2008)

Idwal schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja in nem anderen thread dazu geäußert, dass ich auf nem priv server spiele, und da machen wir eig alle inis, ohne dass man für bt soo besonders gut equipt sein muss, und bevpr ihr jetzt alle flamed, bei uns is ALLES blizzlike, also auch bosse, mit spells, phasen etc. und wir schaffen das auch so, ohne nur epics zu haben



Und? Glaubst du es interessiert irgendwen, was auf deinem Möchtegern-Server los ist?


----------



## hunter22 (7. Juli 2008)

ich habe schon leute gesehen die kara komplett grün equipt aus fun gemacht haben und es hat funktioiniert (skill vorrausgesetzt) 
also meiner meinung nach is epic equip erst in den höheren raids erforderlich naja und pvp equip is für pve sowieso net so gut desshalb heißt es ja auch PVP equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg hunter22


----------



## mmm79 (7. Juli 2008)

achja, und was pvp eqics betrifft
vergleicht mal den priester s3 kopf mit den blauen kopf den bei cenarius für ruf gibt.

der blaue is für pve heal besser ^^


----------



## Smoleface (7. Juli 2008)

hunter22 schrieb:


> ich habe schon leute gesehen die kara komplett grün equipt aus fun gemacht haben und es hat funktioiniert (skill vorrausgesetzt)
> also meiner meinung nach is epic equip erst in den höheren raids erforderlich naja und pvp equip is für pve sowieso net so gut desshalb heißt es ja auch PVP equip
> 
> 
> ...




grünequipet in kara?
das fällt mir aber sehr schwer zu glauben.


----------



## SilverGER (7. Juli 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> ...ich hab schon non hero inis erlebt die wir abbrechen mussten, weil der voll epic deff warri keine aggro von mehr als einem mob halten konnte, und die anderen mobs immer den heiler (mich) umgehauen haben...



Die Erfahrung geht auch anders herum, wenn Du nämlich als Tank eine Heilung in`s Kreuz bekommst,
bevor Du den ersten Schlag getan hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So erlebt...


----------



## Thrainan (7. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> grünequipet in kara?
> das fällt mir aber sehr schwer zu glauben.


Naja wenn die Gruppe gut ist. Wir haben mal nen 68er mit durchgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schamiana (7. Juli 2008)

ich liebe auch diese leute die EPIXXXX!!!!!! schreien und soviel draufhaben wie ein aggresives brot!
zudem tragen genau diese leute meist s2, da sie weder was in ssc oder einer arena reisen...

wunderschöner dialog erst von diesem wochenende:
(ich wollt mit meinem twinkmage mal kara)
leader: spell/crit??
me: 756fire/33%crit/12%hit/10k mana
leader: boah! wie wenig spell... und wtf geht mich hein mana und hit an
me:.... evtl wie lange ich durchhalte und wie oft ich den boss treffe??
leader: hit wurde aus dem spiel rausgenommen... weißt du gimp das etwa nich?
me: wäre mir neu...
leader: siehste mal, also mach was gescheites und nerv nich weiter
(äußerst wütend wollt ich ihn an der stelle doch mal darauf aufmerksam machen das ich ein wenig mehr erfahrung im spiel habe)
me: wen du magst hol ich mein pvp eq raus und hab gleich mal 120spell und 4% crit mehr... dafür 2k mana weniger und gegen 0%hit...
leader: hört sich doch schon besser an, nimm das mit
me: nich dein ernst oder?
leader: was nu schon wieder!
me:hit wurde im pvp rausgenommen, nich im pve, also kara und co brauch manns noch...
leader ignoriert euch.
/g wer lust aufn kara marken/twink run?

moral von der geschicht:
waren 30min mitm leuz suchen beschäftigt und noch 3h raus...
soviel ich noch beim "leader" mitbekommen habe: nach maid haben sie aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

hehe, der ist geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich schau auch nicht zu sehr auf das Equip und versuche es gerne mal aber wenn man 2 mal am Trash vom Attumen wipet dann leave ich aber sehr schnell.


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Gruppe gut ist. Wir haben mal nen 68er mit durchgezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie geddn das


----------



## Natsumee (7. Juli 2008)

naja früher ging man auch net random kara^^

heute fragt man lieber nach dem equip als das man einen grün-blauen invt ist denk ich normal da man heutzutage nur wegen marken da rein geht


----------



## clarence_666 (7. Juli 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> wie geddn das


ich weiß nicht ob es bei kara auch so ist aber bei gruul steht wenn man versucht alleine rein zugehen Mind. LvL 65 und eben schlachtgrp müsst bei kara auch so sein denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (7. Juli 2008)

Wir haben ma SSC komplett gecleart und das mit größtenteils blau equip  zwar hatten die tanks einige  epics aus kara aber es hat sehr gut geklappt!


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juli 2008)

na toll ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2008)

schamiana schrieb:


> leader: spell/crit??
> me: 756fire/33%crit/12%hit/10k mana
> leader: boah! wie wenig spell... und wtf geht mich hein mana und hit an
> me:.... evtl wie lange ich durchhalte und wie oft ich den boss treffe??
> leader: hit wurde aus dem spiel rausgenommen... weißt du gimp das etwa nich?



Genau an dem Punkt hätten mich keine 10 Pferde mehr dazu gebracht, mit dem irgendwohin zugehen, nochnichma nach Ragefire.


----------



## Neotrion (7. Juli 2008)

Ich will sowiso keine Random 25er mehr gehn...

(Zum zeigen, wie dumm Menschen sein können.)

Ich und ein Kollege (er hat bei mir durchgegamet) haben am Abend einen Maggi raid aufgemacht. Wir waren die Leader. Dann als 24/25 war, hab ich den lead dem MT gegeben. Einpaar sekunden später im TS. ''Du h*rensohn Neotrion'',  die ganze zeit solche sachen im TS. Dann sagten die: Wenn der Leader ID hat, und der als erster in die Ini geht, haben alle anderen auch ID. ok, ich und kollege wurden aus der gruppe geworfen und werden jetzt von praktisch allen Leuten da Ignoriert. Ok, aber (jetzt das grosse aber)... Ich hatte keine ID von maggi und ich war auch gar nie in der ini bevor die anderen waren.

Die suchten einfach jemanden, dem sie die Schuld geben können. Und nacher hab ich noch ein screen gezeigt, wo man deutlich sieht, das ich keine ID hatte, und nachher konnten sie sich nicht mal entschuldigen. -.-

Einer hat mich dann noch im ./1 Chat von Maggi beleidigt, ok, hab Ticket gemacht und der hat glaube ein 1-3 tage bann bekommen.


----------



## DerOffTank (7. Juli 2008)

Viele Denken halt, das Leute mit Grün Blaueb Equip einfach Nix drauf haben ! Da kann man sich Irren ich kenn ein paar super Blue Rpiests die Mehr als ein Full Epic Typ Wegheilen, weil sie einfach mehr drauf haben.

Andererseits hab ich shcon genug leute gesehen die Auch nur Grün Blau Paar Epics haben und die auch wirklich Grotten Schlecht sind.... wichtiger bei mir ist die Ehrfarung und wie sie sich anstellen. Wer bei einem Gruul Kampf seine Reitgerte anhat oder ( Wie letzens ein Trinkget das alle Zum tanzen Bringt oO) der Sollte sich villeicht ein paar artikel durchlesen: Wie Spiele ich meinen Char....

Das is Meine Meinung^^

MFG schönen Mittag noch =)


----------



## Flavastulta (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es gerade jetzt, wo jeder überall rein kann, da es keine Pres mehr gibt, sinnvoll ist, erstmal zu fragen, wie es mit Equip und Erfahrung aussieht, bevor man Leute in seine Random-Karagruppe einlädt. Ich bin schon mit einer Gruppe am Kurator gescheitert, weil wir nicht genug Schaden für die Adds dabeihatten. Kein Wunder, wenn der 2. im Damagemeter ein Frostmagier mit 350 Spelldamage war... Natürlich sollte man sinnvolle Fragen stellen, Idioten gibt es viel zu viele. Und wenn der Raidleiter dann meint, 700 Spelldamage als Magier wären zu wenig, aber nich mal nach der Trefferwertung fragt (ist mir so passiert; "Nein, du musst mindestens 850 haben"), dann sollte man mit dieser Gruppe eh nicht mitgehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (7. Juli 2008)

Naja es hat schon manchmal seinen Sinn sich das Equip näher anzuschauen, allerdings nicht bei solchen Spielereien wie Kara oder 5er Instanzen. Wenn ich einige sehr gut ausgerüstete und auch gut spielende Spieler in der Gruppe habe, kann man ohne Probleme auch mal ein paar "low" equipte mitnehmen, schlieslich sollte jeder mal bissle was im Spiel erleben.

Ein zu gut ausgerüsteter Charakter kann btw auch Nachteile mitbringen.

Damals im T5 BT/Hyal-Equip hatte ich regelmäßig in den Heroics Probleme die Aggro zu halten.
Wie soll man Wut bekommen wenn man entweder nicht getroffen wird oder kaum dmg durchkommt naja und noch dazu
ham meine Leutchen sich immer nen Spaß daraus gemacht und alles quer durchgeballert und mich schön rennen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## poTTo (7. Juli 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Und? Glaubst du es interessiert irgendwen, was auf deinem Möchtegern-Server los ist?



Und glaubst du, das hatte estwas mit dem Thema zu tun. Wenn sein P-Server Blizzlike ist, isses doch ok. Immer diese dummen Diskussionen. Also steuer etwas zum Thema bei, flamer gibts schon gaynug hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Da ist ausschließlich mit meiner Gilde raiden geh bin ich bisher ganz gut davon verschont geblieben. Hatte es in der Anfangszeit aber ein paar Male, "uuuhh keine Epix du machst bestimmt keine ordentlichen DPS" jaja das ssagte dann ein S1 Schurke (pvp gesockelt) zu meinem blau mit ein wenig grün, wies ausging im kann man sich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Juli 2008)

In anbetracht der Tatsache, das man, egal mit welchem Equip, seinen Charakter einfach spielen können muss, und dabei geht es nicht nur um die Klasse, sondern auch Skillung, und anderes, z.B. macht ein Schurke mit wenig HR was anderes ans einer mit viel, oder ist sogar anders geskillt. Eine Frage danach ist meiner meinung nach durcheus berechtigt, denn je nach dem wie man situationen handelt, braucht man eine andere Kombination vom Klassen (/Spielweisen). WEnn nun jemand sich sagt, eine spezielle KOmbination ist schnnele r/ besser als alle anderen, und genau diese Haben will, ist die Frage nach Equip angebracht, da man die Spielweise / Skillung entweder daran sieht, oder sie dazu gesagt wird.


----------



## N00blike (7. Juli 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Wir haben ma SSC komplett gecleart und das mit größtenteils blau equip  zwar hatten die tanks einige  epics aus kara aber es hat sehr gut geklappt!



jop bin mit meiner freudin nun auch in nem 25er raid im t5 content drinnen obwohl wir noch nichtma mit den chars maggi und gruul waren... bewerbung geschrieben und die wichtigen werte rein geschrieben fertig wurden sofort aufgenommen! und ich bin noch nicht full epic und meine freundin noch weniger....
die gehen zwar noch gruul und maggi aber wir dürfen uns bei jeden raid anmelden also ssc und fds....
es gibt halt noch leader die ahnung haben aber das ist eher die ausnahme!


----------



## Sisloc (7. Juli 2008)

das beste war letztens n pvp-mage. ich mit meinem verstärker, freundin mit schurke unterwegs. echsenkessel..

im gruppenchat: "zieh dein pvp-equip an.."

ich denk mir so..wen zum geier meint der^^

nochmal: "los zieh pvp-equip"

hää?? denk ich mir

whisper an mich: "lol ich bin mage und hab mehr hp als du!!!!!"

meine freundin sitzt neben mir am pc. ich musste echt anfangen zu lachen und zeigs ihr. sie auch am grinsen.

ich flüster zurück :"das ist doch toll"

"zieh dein pvp-euip an"

dann wurd meine freundin angeflüstert :"zieh dein pvp-equip an"

wir waren alle im ts nur der mage nicht.. andere fragen rum ob sie der mage auch anflüstert^^ zu geil xD


ich mache kein pvp und bin recht gut equiped mit meiner shami. halt für pve optimiert. 
aber wie kann man blos pve machen und von anderen verlangen ihr pvp-gear anzuziehn. er hatte gewiss 30 trefferwertung ....der vogel^^


----------



## Inferis (7. Juli 2008)

Ich find es eigentlich nur immer schön, wenn jemand einem erklären will, dass er ahnung hätte vom spiel und dann wirklich völligen stuss redet.

so versuchte mir doch letztens ein mage einzureden, dass er 1350 add-dmg hat. nur war sein gear unteres kara niveau...


noch schöner ist, wenn ich doch mal random kara gehen sollte (arbeit und so), dass mir die leute dann einreden, dass melee schamies viel weniger dmg machen als schurken. weil er ja toll season 3 hat. am ende hat er gegen mich leicht abgekackt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das zeigt mir nur immer wieder, dass http://elitistjerks.com/forums.php zur pflichtlektüre für unsere pros gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## ThomasO (7. Juli 2008)

Als Tank kenne ich es eigentlich gar nicht anders, nach meinem Equip beurteilt zu werden.

Ob ich es toll finde ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Juli 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Als Tank kenne ich es eigentlich gar nicht anders, nach meinem Equip beurteilt zu werden.
> 
> Ob ich es toll finde ist eine andere Geschichte.



Da ist das auch normal, weil das da Maßgebend ist. Woanders aber nicht unbedingt, sondern eher Skillung / Spielweise usw, denn das Gruppenspiel usw kann noch so gut sein wenn man nicht die richtigen Mitglieder hat.


----------



## Defoga (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich denke mal die meisten Leute, die noch Kara gehen wollen einfach nen 2-3std Markenrun. Und mit T5/T6 Equip gehts einfach schneller als mit blauen Sachen. Deswegen mache ich auch generell die Gruppe selbst auf, meist mit nem Kumpel. Er guckt dann immer im Arsenal nach dem Equip. Pvp Equiü oder Pvp Skillung wird einfach nicht geladen. Aber es werden natürlich auch nicht unbedingt Leute geladen die Full Epic sind. Bestes Beispiel ein Magier der in die T5 Robe nen 10 Int Sockel getan hat. Bei sowas merkt man dann 0 Ahnung von der Klasse.
Andererseits werden auch Leute geladen die nicht unbedingt Full Epic sind, wenn man an den Verzauberungen und Sockeln sieht, dass sie wissen was sie da tun.


----------



## schamiana (7. Juli 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Als Tank kenne ich es eigentlich gar nicht anders, nach meinem Equip beurteilt zu werden.
> 
> Ob ich es toll finde ist eine andere Geschichte.



am tank eq lässt sich die faulheit der heiler messen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(nicht spammen, bin selber heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Neotrion (7. Juli 2008)

Defoga schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ein Magier der in die T5 Robe nen 10 Int Sockel getan hat. Bei sowas merkt man dann 0 Ahnung von der Klasse.



Wieso hat er jetzt 0 Ahnung?
Vielleicht hat er ja nicht so viel Geld für etwas besseres?
Und Int ist auch immer gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Thabiria (7. Juli 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Wir haben ma SSC komplett gecleart und das mit größtenteils blau equip  zwar hatten die tanks einige  epics aus kara aber es hat sehr gut geklappt!



Muhahahahaha..... und das glaubst du selbst?

Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (7. Juli 2008)

Ich als Mage habe auch probleme damit. Ich würde lieber Kara oder Hero gehen aber da ich für beide MINDESTENS halb epic sein muss bleibt mir nur noch  PvP und dass mit blauer PvE ausrüstung. Ist zwar mein erster 70er jedoch fühle ich mich in der Lage Karazhan zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Audioslave @ Blackrock nehmt mich mit Kara!!^^


----------



## schamiana (7. Juli 2008)

Thabiria schrieb:


> Muhahahahaha..... und das glaubst du selbst?
> 
> Made my day
> 
> ...



was? möglich ist es, als wir da noch unterwegs waren sahen wir in die guide videos auch viele d3 leute mit bissel kara equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrel (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Krieger (damals noch Deftank und am Equip farmen für Raids) mit Raregear (von dem 40% min noch off items waren) TDM nonhero getankt...

und es hat funktioniert. Auch mit keinerlei Epic´s


----------



## Defoga (7. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Wieso hat er jetzt 0 Ahnung?
> Vielleicht hat er ja nicht so viel Geld für etwas besseres?
> Und Int ist auch immer gut zu gebrauchen.



Weils 4 oder 5 deutlich bessere Sockel dafür gibt? Und zu wenig Geld aber trotzdem nen Epic Sockel?


----------



## Mindista (7. Juli 2008)

alleine die aussage "nehmen nur leute mit full-epic mit" hinkt ja schon hinten und vorne.

da es epische sachen ab lvl 35 gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Juli 2008)

Liebe Community,

natürlich ist es verständlich dass der ein oder andere seine Persönlichkeitsrechte in Gefahr sieht wenn man vor einem Invite prekäre Dinge fragt, aber dennoch sehe ich mich hier in der Pflicht auch ein paar Worte zu sagen. Es ist einfach so. eine Hero Instanz ist kein Ponyhof und kein Wunschkonzert. Wenn man hier nicht mit einer Mannschaft aus 5 Pro-Gamern in Lila Rüstung mit funkelnden Sockeln und glänzenden Verzauberungen antritt hat man einfach keine Chance. Da hilft auch kein Fläschchen schlucken mehr. Dass jeder seinen Charakter im Schlaf beherrscht stellt der erfahrene Instanzbesucher wortlaus voraus. Da ist es doch nur verständlich dass unsere Gruppe von Helden kurz vor dem tapferen Kampf gegen die bösen Kräfte ihre Mitstreiter auch richtig auf den Zahl fühlen.

Während die einen meinen, es genüge nach Skillung und Equipment zu fragen, denke ich, dass man hier durchaus etwas intensiver die Leistungsfähigkeit prüfen sollte. Ein kleines Assessement Center würde sich hierfür sehr gut eignen. Man könnte zum Beispiel sehr gut einen Tank auf Belastbarkeit prüfen indem man ihn mit einem lvl 40 Heiler den Elite Drachen neben der Managruft angreifen lässt während er PvP geflaggt von einer Gruppe Allianzler geärgert wird und Fragen zur allgemeinen Politischen Lage in Tibet im TS beantworten muss. (nur so ein Gedanke...)

Immer dran denken.....it's not a game - it's WoW


----------



## Nerø (7. Juli 2008)

ich verstehe diesen ganzen tumult nicht...wer sagt denn das leute in epiqs besser spielen? ebay chars und so? ich selbst stand mal mit nem rnd full t6  warri vor (und jetzt kommts) lediglich maggi...(funraid - aber bis auf den gildenintern - gilde hatte schon mh und bt bis illidan clear) doch der war doch tatsächlich zu dumm zum tanken wollte in beserkerhhaltung mit net 2h axt tanken..... wtf dachte ich mir nur..später stellte sich raus war n ebay char.. ich persönlich habe keine probleme damit blau und teilepiq eqipte leute mit nach kara zu nehmen..1. der rest ist gut genug das man das auch schafft ohne großartig zeit zu vertun..und zweitens bin ich mir wenn die auf pve geskilt und das eqip darauf ausgelegt ist eher sicher das der sich mit seiner klasse auskennt..anstatt das ich da wieder nen 0ahnungebaychar mitnehme


----------



## Imladmorgul (7. Juli 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='693262' date='7.07.2008, 14:25']
> Liebe Community,
> 
> natürlich ist es verständlich dass der ein oder andere seine Persönlichkeitsrechte in Gefahr sieht wenn man vor einem Invite prekäre Dinge fragt, aber dennoch sehe ich mich hier in der Pflicht auch ein paar Worte zu sagen. Es ist einfach so. eine Hero Instanz ist kein Ponyhof und kein Wunschkonzert. Wenn man hier nicht mit einer Mannschaft aus 5 Pro-Gamern in Lila Rüstung mit funkelnden Sockeln und glänzenden Verzauberungen antritt hat man einfach keine Chance. Da hilft auch kein Fläschchen schlucken mehr. Dass jeder seinen Charakter im Schlaf beherrscht stellt der erfahrene Instanzbesucher wortlaus voraus. Da ist es doch nur verständlich dass unsere Gruppe von Helden kurz vor dem tapferen Kampf gegen die bösen Kräfte ihre Mitstreiter auch richtig auf den Zahl fühlen.
> ...



DANKE! Wegen einer solchen Antwort habe ich den Thread erstellt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamt frage ich mich nun aber, warum man trotz PvE-Equip und entsprechender Skillung trotzdem so selten einen (Random)-Raid findet - würde WoW aus 90% der Antworter hier bestehen gäbe es damit keine Probleme und alles wäre gut. 

Möge die Macht mit euch sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (7. Juli 2008)

@Zottel: KLASSE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Insgesamt frage ich mich nun aber, warum man trotz PvE-Equip und entsprechender Skillung trotzdem so selten einen (Random)-Raid findet - würde WoW aus 90% der Antworter hier bestehen gäbe es damit keine Probleme und alles wäre gut.



Ich kann dir nur sagen wie es bei uns ist. Kaum jemand geht noch normale Instanzen. Die meisten Spieler kommen online um Ihre Arena Spiele zu machen, um den Raid in BT oder MH zu machen, und danach sind sie wieder offline bzw. in anderen Online Games unterwegs. BC ist einfach für viele ausgelutscht und Markensammeln so kurz vor dem nächsten Addon???


----------



## Bethesthel (7. Juli 2008)

Es ist halt das ewige Leid mit Random-Gruppen - habs doch vor wenigen Tagen noch erlebt.

meine Freundin hat ihren Schurken-Twink endlich auf 70 gebracht - Itemstand (wie soll es auch anders sein als frischer 70er): 50% grün, 50% blau
Nun versucht man sich Gruppen für non-heros zu suchen (meist mit sehr geringem Erfolg, heutzutage geht kein Schwein mehr in eine normale Ini)... also schaut man, dass man eine vernünftige PVE-Skillung einschmeisst, und versucht sich an Heroic Inis, in denen am ehesten was brauchbares blaues und lilanes fällt.

Genau dafür hat Blizzard ja TDM gemacht - um frische 70er mit vernünftigem Equip auszurüsten. also hat sie sich am Freitag nachmittag eine Random Gruppe für TDM normal gesucht - nach satten 3 Stunden und wer weiss wie vielen Wipes haben sie es nicht geschafft, Kel'Thas zu legen.

Man wird doch quasi dazu gezwungen, sich die Gruppenmitglieder anzuschauen, bevor man irgendwo hingeht, wenn man nicht ewig rumwipen will. Klar kann man mal einen schwächeren Spieler "durchziehen", aber dann muss sich das auch durch die anderen Gruppenmitglieder ausgleichen.

Gerade für TDM Hero ist es eine Qual mit Random-Gruppen, weil diese Ini einfach ein wenig mehr Konzentration und Spielverständnis erfordert als andere Inis.

Letztendlich sind wir abends mit 4 T6-Chars und der kleinen Grünblauen Schurkin schnell auf normal und anschliessend auf heroisch durch TDM gerusht - aber sowas geht halt nicht random...

Fazit:
Gear-Check - leider meist nötig, da sich viele Spieler zu viel zumuten und zu früh für Inis melden, für die ihr Equip einfach nicht bereit ist. Das Leute mit Ahnung dabei oft vor den Kopf gestossen werden, ist klar - aber hey, man kann doch mit sich reden lassen.
Wenn euer Equip nicht so toll ist, ihr aber Ahnung habt, warum sagt ihr das nicht einfach - "mein Equip ist noch nicht so gut, aber ich verstehte meine Klasse zu spielen und gebe mein Bestes".


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Juli 2008)

hey ich hab auch als jäger 2 sets... einamal pvp und einma pve. ist ne seltenheit bei jägern. ich schmunzel mir immer einen vorn pc, wenn ein epic imba roxor hunter in s3 ankommt und in ne gruppe für ne hero will^^ dann fand ich wieder fast an zu flämmen weil der mitgenommen wird und ich net. ich hab zwar alles blau und auch t4 handschuhe 1-2 epics (pve) aber ich hab noch grüne ringe und grüne schuhe sowie en grünen umhang-.-


----------



## Agrael12 (7. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> DANKE! Wegen einer solchen Antwort habe ich den Thread erstellt!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei uns auf dem Server hat aber auch das Sommerloch den größten Teil der Spieler von WoW nach draussen gerissen weil es natürlich viel schöner ist mal ne runde zu grillen als nen bestimmten boss zum 30ten mal zu killen.


----------



## Alien123 (7. Juli 2008)

Idwal schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja in nem anderen thread dazu geäußert, dass ich auf nem priv server spiele, und da machen wir eig alle inis, ohne dass man für bt soo besonders gut equipt sein muss, und bevpr ihr jetzt alle flamed, bei uns is ALLES blizzlike, also auch bosse, mit spells, phasen etc. und wir schaffen das auch so, ohne nur epics zu haben




hahaha das ich nicht lache, lass mich raten, euer main tank hat noch nichtmal trinkets und steckt das alles locker weg. ne sry bevor du hier mit deinen leistungen im black temple auf nem privat server prahlst lass dir gesagt sein "SIE HABEN NICHT ALLE SPELLS UND PHASEN" (capt. capslock hat zugeschlagen).
frag doch mal deinen server admin inwieweit die bosse generft sind. black temple ist ohne full epic kaum/garnicht schaffbar.

~ende *dieser* diskussion~ (das manche vom p-server auch immer meinen alles besser wissen zu müssen und das ohne vergleichsmöglichkeit *tztz*)


----------



## Shaniya (7. Juli 2008)

Also wir haben schon öfter blind jemanden mitgenommen, teilweise war das equip dann auch nicht top, aber ist deswegen noch nie jemand gekickt worden. Am Ende wurde die Ini geschafft, auch wenn man vllt was länger gebraucht hat, aber was solls!? Grad bei dd ist das nur halb so schlimm!


----------



## n8duSt (7. Juli 2008)

oh da kommt wir grade wieder einer hoch.
als ich letztens mit meinem schurken in tdm non-hero war hatten wir 2 schamis mit(ein ele und ein wiederher. beide aus einer der besten gilden meines servers raiden bt usw.) aber sie haben es nicht geschafft 1 totem zu stellen geschweige denn vernünftig zu spielen.Unser Tank hat nicht einen Heal beim Trash bekommen bis er denn gefragt hat was los sei.
Und das zum Thema Epics=Skill
Nach dem ersten Boss bin ich dann aus der Gruppe geleavt weil kein vernünftiges Spiel zustande kam und wir bis dort hin 4MAL gewiped sind.

Kann doch nicht sein das man es nicht schafft seine Klasse zu spielen auch wenn man normalerweise nur schlachtzug spiel.

mfg


----------



## Arben (7. Juli 2008)

Wie können einige hier Stolz darauf sein nichma die PreQs für SSC und FDS abgeschlossen zu haben, und da auch noch ernsthaft mit größtenteils Rareequip reinwollen?

Sorry, klar gehört auch Ahnung vom Char dazu, aber die Pres gab es nicht ohne Grund, und sich von der Truppe irgendwo durchziehen zu lassen ohne mal Maggi gemacht zu haben (ob vor oder nach dem nerf) ist echt nich toll...

Ich geh auch nicht gerne Random, da sind doch einige Leute die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, aber ist gibt auch immer wieder Ausnahmen.


----------



## Littleprey (7. Juli 2008)

Mir is dies auch schon passiert als ich jemanden wegen Kara angewispert hatte
ich frag mich dann, was son sche*** soll, das passende Equipt hab ich ja lange, bin teils t5 equipt
es gibt solche leute und es wird sie immer geben


----------



## Urengroll (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde meine paar Items , die Lila sind auch scheiße. Die Stats gehen ja mal gar nicht.
Wenn ich Handschue habe, die nur +13 INT, +15 Ausdauer und 35 Heilung dann nehme ich lieber die grünen die mir +12 INT +22 Audauer +9 Willenskraft und 29 Heilung geben.


----------



## Amoenitas (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es wichtig, mich per armory über das Equip meiner Mitstreiter zu informieren bevor ich heroic gehe. PvE Equip mit mind. 50% Epic sollte man für die anspruchsvolleren heroics aufweisen können, finde ich. Sonst droht häufige Wipegefahr oder es dauert einfach ewig. Ich nehme Full-S1/S2 Leute auch nur mit, wenn sonst niemand da ist. Und ja, auch der Skill ist entscheidend, ich hatte schon einen 100% blauen Kriegertank mit einigen Schmiedesachen in Bota Hero und es ging ohne Probleme. 

Die viel verbreitete Meinung epic>blau>grün kann ich auch nicht teilen. Ich war im SSC noch sehr lange mit einem grünen Zauberstab unterwegs, weil da ordentlich Heal und Manareg drauf waren und der aus Kara einfach nicht droppen wollte. Kein einziger blauer, den ich fand, war besser als dieser.


----------



## Arben (7. Juli 2008)

Amoenitas: Ist dir bewusst, das man, zumindestens nach der Idee der hero Inzen, erst in diesen seine Epics bekommt? Wieso dann 50% epic, frage ich mich da...


----------



## Annovella (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn man eine auswahl zwischen spielern gibt fuer eine hero, dann nehme ich auch die besser equipte, jedoch wenn sich nur einer meldet, dann is mir das eq ehr egal hauptsache er is nich brainlow.
man ist auf einem meiner server sogar froh wenn man n s3 offkrieger oder gruenenn deffkrieger als tank findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber son d3-t6+ krieger findest fasst nie random.
btw. ich geh nur deathmine bis tempel von atal hakkar(also lowinis weil ich da ueberall twinks fuer hab), dort ist das eq und die skillung komplett egal
mit meinen 70er geh ich nur ausgesucht heros für ruf und dann auch meist nur mit der gilde, schlechte erfahrung mach ich nicht sehr oft weil wenn der tank z.b. nicht so gut ist(skill und evtl eq) dann passt man selbst halt aufeinander auf(ja so ists auf meinem realm, PvP realm und horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kio82 (7. Juli 2008)

EQUIP = SKILL!!!

... denken leider die meisten und wenn man den Skill (hier: das in Wow benoetigte Wissen bestimmte Tasten zur richtigen Zeit zu druecken) trotzdem nicht hat, wirds durch das lilane Equip ausgeglichen. Wenn jemand ohne das noetige Know How mit blauen Sachen Kara gehen will (z.B. Jaeger, der die Schussrotation nicht beherrscht) ist leider nur ein Klotz am Bein. Ein Jaeger mit lilanen S2 Sachen, der ab und zu mal die Multi + Arcane Taste (wie im PvP) drueckt, kommt so trotzdem auf Werte, die ein blau equippter BM Hunter mit guter Auto - Steady- Auto Rotation macht..

Es ist halt eine Art Schutzmechanismus um nicht - nachdem man Atumen schon down hat und dann bei Moroes wiped - neue Mitglieder suchen zu muessen. Es will halt keiner in eine angebrochene ID einsteigen. Weiter denkt man sich, dass die Gruppe wohl nicht die allerbeste ist, wenn man so frueh schon nach neuen Mitgliedern sucht..


----------



## Bl4ze (7. Juli 2008)

so verpönnt es auch ist aber dieses spielt weist nunmal eien ganze einfache kurzve auf:
verbrachte spielzeit ist bei causal gamer equivalent zu eq

ergo => mehr epixxxxxxxxx = mehr verbrachte spielzeit / erfahrung
dabei lass ich jetzt außen vor das verbrachte spielzeit nicht gleich skill ist ABER und nun kommt eigentlich der wichtige teil.

es ist für einen gruppen / raidleiter nunmal so das die einzig messbare konstante die char werte sind, bzw. die qualität seines eqs.

natürlich kann ich einen spieler fragen: alter hasse skill ? und jeder wird antworten "sicher man".
nun kann ich aber auch nach seinen werten im armory schauen und habe nahezu 99% verlässliche werte über sein potenzial <-- wichtiges wort !!

es geht nicht darum jemanden voll und ganz bewerten zu können, es geht darum das potenzial einschätzen zu können.
wenn ich die auswahl habe dann nehm ich natürlich erstmal den jenigen mit der besseres eq hat, denn bei den mir vorliegenden werten ist dieser spieler objektiv erstmal besser.
ob ich dabei den schwarzen peter ziehe und der typ sich im endeffekt als flasche raus stellt MUSS ich außer acht lassen.
darauß hat sich dann das prinziep der stammgruppen entwickelt - wenn spieler gut dann wird er weiter mitgenommen sonst probiert man den nächsten.

fazit:
es geht nicht darum den skill zu bewerten sondern eine bewertung über das mögliche potenzial eines spielers zu treffen anhand der einzigen
gegeben werte die ich habe.

grüße blaze


----------



## Dryadris (8. Juli 2008)

Bei vielen setzt leider bei den Items der Verstand aus. Man soll schon Epics haben um in Heros reinzukommen oder nach Kara zu kommen, obwohl man sie meist dort erst bekommt und nicht jeder kann sich die ersten Lila Teile durch seinen Beruf herstellen. 

Allerdings muss man da differenzieren. Die meisten wollen durch die Heros oder Kara durchrennen um schnell an Marken zu kommen und da ist es halt leider wirklich so, dass je besser das Equip, desto schneller ist man da durch. Man merkt halt doch den Unterschied ob jetzt jemand 1k Spelldmg oder nur 700 hat oder ob der Tank 18k Life hat oder nur 10k. Sicherlich würde da jetzt ein Spieler mit weniger gutem Equip nicht ins Gewicht fallen, 3 dann schon eher. Aber wenigstens wird meist schon im vorraus direkt gesagt ob es sich um einen reinen Markenrun handelt oder nicht. 

Sollte es sich jedoch um einen normalen Herobesuch der Instanz handeln, also kein reiner Marken oder Ruf-Run, dann verstehe ich diese Verhaltenweise nicht. 



Aber man kann mit weniger gut equippten Spieler teilweise bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, als mit zb T5 equippten Spieler und dafür mal zwei kurze Geschichten ^^

Ein Bekannter und ich waren mit Randoms in Kara gewesen, 90% der Gruppenmitglieder war Grün-Blau, der Rest hatte die ersten Epix durch ihren Beruf. Von den 10 Spielern waren genau 3 schonmal in Kara gewesen, dem Rest war Kara vollkommen unbekannt. Zusammengespielt hatte man noch nie. Viele würden jetzt sagen: "Das muss schief gehen" Aber Pustekuchen! Nach 3,5h lag bis auf 4 Bosse komplett alles im First Try und es gab nicht einen einzigen Wipe, nichtmal als es bei Romulo und Juliane Schwierigkeiten gab. 

Der nächste Besuch in Kara war mit Leuten einer befreundeten Gilde, die in BT und MH unterwegs sind, also auch das entsprechende Equip tragen. Nach 4 Wipes bei Moroes und insgesamt 2h lag dann auch die Maid im Staub. 


2 Gruppen, 2 ganz unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Aber es gibt auch einen ganz entscheidenden Grund warum die Random Gruppe um Längen besser war als die Raidergruppe: Konzentration!!
Und Konzentration ist ein ganz entscheidender Faktor, den viele zu gerne unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Was bringt mir ein Mage mit 1,5k Spelldmg, wenn er es nicht schafft Zauber zu unterbrechen oder rechtzeitig zu entfluchen? Was bringt mir ein Heiler mit weiß Gott wie viel Healboni, wenn er es nicht schafft mal ein Auge auf die Gruppenmitglieder zu haben? Was bringen mir T5/6 equippte Spieler, wenn sie sich nicht merken können, was das First Target ist?

Ich war schon oft mit Randoms unterwegs und hab neben sehr guten Momenten, natürlich auch weniger gute Momente erlebt. Aber was ich gemerkt hab wenn ich mit Blau-Grünen Spieler unterwegs bin in einer Inze ist, dass die Leute wesentlich konzentrierter an die Sache rangehen, als Spieler, welche schon Top-Equip haben. Außerdem denke ich dass es so schwer nicht sein kann, sich in einer Gruppe auf das schwächste Mitglied einzustellen. Man muss nur mal aufhören ständig die Egoschiene fahren zu müssen. 

Equip mag nett sein, Skill ist auch was ganz tolles, aber ohne Konzentration bringt auch der beste Skill und das beste Equip nichts.


----------



## Takius (8. Juli 2008)

> Trotzdem wird man mit Full-Epic-PvP eher mitgenommen, als mit Blau-Epic-PvE. Woran liegt das, dass die Gruppenleiter bei der Suche nach Randoms nicht nach den wesentlichen Dingen fragen?



Nein. Wenn ich 'ne Karagruppe baue und mir wer mit S1 ankommt, kann er gleich wieder gehen.Unterste Grenze ist T4+, einfach weil man heutzutage über Badges T5+wertiges Equip kriegen kann und ich da nur noch reingehe, um in 2 Stunden meine 22 Marken rauszutragen. Gehe ich mit einem der Twinks rein, ists mir bis auf die S1 bzw gepflegtes Equip-Grenze Schnuppe, vll auch weil mir die Repkosten da nicht so die Sorgen bereiten und der Twink selber ja nicht so gut equipped ist.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass zu großer Equipunterschied für alle beteiligten ein Problem ist, stell mal einen T4only-Tank vor nen T6-DD. Entweder langweilt sich der DD weil er nix tun kann oder der Tank kriegt Muffensausen.


----------



## Endboss4tw (8. Juli 2008)

Equipanforderungen sind schon was lustiges. Es soll ja Server geben *hust* Azhara *hust*  auf denen wird man ohne Purple in der Kategorie T6 nicht für einen Kararun eingeladen. Weil man ohne diese Epics ja niemals unter 2 Stunden da durch kommt. Schlimm Sache. Zumal die Leute die t6 haben, wie oben bereits angesprochen, teilweise echt verpeilt in die ini rein gehen. T6 mage war bekifft, der Tank besoffen und dann Attacke. Sagen wir, es hätte auch besser gehen können... 
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich sagen das es mittlerweile schwer ist den Schritt von Frisch 70 Equip auf Heroic Marke / Kara Equip zu machen da man schwer Leute findet die einen mitnehmen. Hab nen Schurken noch auf 70 und bis auf die Waffen für Ehre finde ich vom Pvp Zeugs wenig wirklich Sinnvoll, zumal ich net der Pvp Roxxor bin und sein will. Heißt , es wird einem schwer gemacht irgendwie equip zu bekommen was für Pve geeignet ist, da man selten in Heroics oder Kara kommt ohne viel Lila am Körper. Schlimm. Könnt mich ja ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde "Char spielen können" sehr lächerlich, besonders wenn es um Equip-Voraussetzende Aufgaben wie Tanken oder Heilen geht.
Aber in der Regel wird nicht danach gefragt, sondern ins Arsenal geguckt und, wenn er zu schlecht ausgerüstet ist, einfach kackfrech nicht zurückgeschrieben! 8)


----------



## Amokee (8. Juli 2008)

Ach ja ... Randoms ...

Ich würde ja mit meinen Tanks gerne die vielen energischen Appelle beantworten und eine Gruppe durch eine Ini (auch mal für ein paar Punkte Ruf gerne non hero) begleiten. Aber nach diversen Versuchen habe ich bisher nur zwei Mal mit Random ZH und DK bis zum Ende durchbekommen. Wenn ich im Schattenlabyrinth schon 1. Boss auslasse und dann an den sechsarmigen "Spüli"-Frauen im Vorraum vor Boss zwo scheitere, weil ein Off-Krieger über der Tastatur einpennt - ein Jäger sein Pet in die dort klar sichtbaren Trash-Gruppen jagt - dann habe ich für mindestens vier Wochen genug von Random. 

Vielleicht - aber nur vielleicht mache ich demnächst noch einmal einen Versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - aber dann mache ich es wie alle hier - ich habe am zweiten PC das Arsenal offen, um mir Skill und Equip der Gruppen-Mitglieder anzuschauen. Wenigstens damit ich gleich weiß, dass ich nach dem Run noch eine Stunde farmen gehen darf, um die Rep-Kosten reinzuholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reollyn (8. Juli 2008)

ich werd schon nicht mehr kara mitgenommen, weil ich 6 teile epic und rest rar habe^^


----------



## Thí (8. Juli 2008)

Weil viele Leute den Eindruck haben, das dieser "PvP-Mist" auf deutsch gesagt, für Pve besser sei als blaue Pve-Items, was bei seltenen Ausnahmefällen sogar der Fall ist (ich spreche von S1-S2).
Es ist halt <EPIC> ui, wow...dennoch leicht beschaffbarer crap, auf den man sich wirklich nix einbilden braucht.
Kara ist darauf ausgelegt, das man die Ini mit dem "blauen" Dungeonset3 + evtl. ein paar Epics aus Hero-Instanzen, locker flockig clearen kann, vorrausgesetzt die Leute sind in der Lage ihre Klasse weitestgehend zu beherrschen. Epics zu besitzen bedeutet nicht automatisch ein guter Spieler zu sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace!


----------



## Reollyn (8. Juli 2008)

sign, aber die meisten suchen einfach nur marken farm runs..die, die suchen, sind meist selber noch rar..sie suchen top equipte (marken epix - t5) um sich selber ziehen zu lassen..KARA IST JA AUCH SOOO SCHWER *ironieoff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (8. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Wieso hat er jetzt 0 Ahnung?
> Vielleicht hat er ja nicht so viel Geld für etwas besseres?
> Und Int ist auch immer gut zu gebrauchen.




Wer einen 10 Int Sockel hat, hat auch gold für was anderes, bzw besseres. Und ein Mage der einen reinen Int Sockel setzt, da würde ich auch von wenig Erfahrung oder Char Verständnis ausgehen


----------



## Hexenhase (8. Juli 2008)

das prob an dem ganzen ist einfach nur das die pre zB für kara weggenommen wurde was der totale schwachsinn ist. naja nun können halt sie schon mit grün equic rein wie mir auch schon passiert ist. ich habe nun wirklich ein Hexer t$ /T5 equic und sucht grp für ein schnellen clear run da meldet sich eine hexe naja nicht so schlimm aber im arsenal angeschaut die hatte noch zeugs an von lvl 62 grün jetzt frage ich mich gerade was hat die die ganze zeit gemaht sucht die nur grp die sie mal schnell durch kara ziehen. deswegen ich verstehe es auch wenn man sich die leute mitlerweile aussucht....


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2008)

Littleprey schrieb:


> Mir is dies auch schon passiert als ich jemanden wegen Kara angewispert hatte
> ich frag mich dann, was son sche*** soll, das passende Equipt hab ich ja lange, bin teils t5 equipt
> es gibt solche leute und es wird sie immer geben



ehm sry aber woher wollen die leute wissen was du für equip hast?? oder bist du so bekannt das der ganze server dich kennt?

also wen man nach equip gefragt wird ist das ja ganz normal heutzutage meldet sich ja mal jeder für kara und um ehrlich zu sein ich würde keinen s1 typen mitnehmen und bald denk ich wirds keine s2 leute in meiner grp geben wen ich was aufmache also 1-2 pvp teile gehen ja noch aber nicht wen man mit full pvp schrott angetanzt kommt


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

@ clarence_666

Du postest hier Dein Char und schreibst, das Du gut bei Gruul und Maggi durchkommst. Beide bestimmt erst nach dem sie genervt wurden und das auch nur, weil mit sicherheit 20 Leute dabei waren, die das rausholen, was Du nicht bringst. Es spielt nicht immer eine Rolle ob man Full Epic hat oder nicht, sondern viel mehr darum, was man aus seinem Equip auch macht. Wenn ich Dein sehe, dann kommen mir die Trännen. Du hast soviel Epic`s an und keins ist verzaubert !!!! Denkst Du denn im Ernst, das eine Raidgilde die FDS oder SSC..... oder gar MH oder BT raidet, jemanden wie Dich mitnehmen würde ? Alleine der Ehrgeiz sollte stimmen wenn man High End Raiden möchte und an solchen Leuten wie Dir, sieht man genau wiviel Ehrgeiz Du hast um das Beste aus Deinem Char zu holen.... nämlich NULL !

Es mag schon sein, das viele Leute denken sie wären die Besten, nur weil sie EPIC tragen, dem ist aber nicht so. Auch ich gehe gerne Random mit und hinn und wieder ist wirklich ein sehr guter Spieler dabei, der nicht voll Epic ist..... solche Leute hält man sich, geht öfters mit denen weg und sobal Not am Mann ist im Raid, kann man ja mal anklingeln. Nur seit dem der ganze Rotz mit dem Ruf und so gepathct wurde, ist die Gefahr eben groß Leute wie clarence_666 zu erwischen...... und dann seit mir nicht böse, aber dann habe ich echt keinen Bock 100te von Gold rauszupfeffern weil wir verrecken, wenn diese noch nicht mal Gold in die Verzauberungen stecken !!!!


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

@ Natsumee

ehm sry aber woher wollen die leute wissen was du für equip hast?? oder bist du so bekannt das der ganze server dich kennt?

Hmmmm...... Du kennst das Arsenal oder soll ich Dir hier den Link posten ?
Wenn ich nach Leuten schaue, dann wird der Namen kopiert und im Arsenal eingefügt und siehe da... schon siehst das Equip ;-)


----------



## Migel  baaam (8. Juli 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> jop ich zum beispiel bin mit meinem eq (ich weiß das es nich sooo gut ist) auch in Gruul und Maggie ganz gut durch gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nich so gut?? Mein char is die höhe 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...non&n=Migel

Zum Thema, mein eq is zwar unter jeder sau, aber dennoch habe ich mehr dmg gemacht als der Full EPIC Hexer, da frage ich mich "is es so wichtig"? Tja aber dann war ich der der kickt wurde....


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach Leuten schaue, dann wird der Namen kopiert und im Arsenal eingefügt und siehe da... schon siehst das Equip ;-)



jain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du weist aber, das arsenal teilweise recht langsam aktualisiert??

der char, den du gerade begutachten willst, könnte da im pvp-equip erscheinen obwohl er noch ein pve equip hat.
er kann da mit pvp skillung erscheinen obwohl er gerade vor 10 minuten umgeskillt hat. 

am besten ist immer noch equip und skillungscheck INGAME


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

@ Migel baaam

Der Pala und der Hexxer sollten sich zusammentun, denn beide würde bei Leuten die den Beruf der Verzauberungskunst erlernt haben, ein volle Rundumpacket bekommen... und bei 2 Chars, gibt es vlt Rabat ;-)

Fakt ist, wer EPIC trägt und mit den großen Pissen will, soll bitte auch dafür sorgen und das Maximum aus seinem Equip holen, BASTA !!!


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

@ Mindista

Das stimmt schon was Du schreibst. Aber sollte ich im Arsenal sehr schönes Equip sehen, dann weiß ich aber das er es hat und mit sicherheit hat er es nicht vor 10min verkauft ;-) Es ist schon mal eine kleine Hilfe bei der Auswahl..... auch sieht man, ob er was für seinen Char macht, ob er anständig mal mind. blaue Steine drinn hat, oder ob jedes Lila Item Top verzaubert ist...... oder gar, mit einer kleineren Verzauberung auf einem guten blauen Item.


----------



## clarence_666 (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> @ Migel baaam
> 
> Der Pala und der Hexxer sollten sich zusammentun, denn beide würde bei Leuten die den Beruf der Verzauberungskunst erlernt haben, ein volle Rundumpacket bekommen... und bei 2 Chars, gibt es vlt Rabat ;-)
> 
> Fakt ist, wer EPIC trägt und mit den großen Pissen will, soll bitte auch dafür sorgen und das Maximum aus seinem Equip holen, BASTA !!!


jop ich weiß das dass noch fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich hatte mir flugmount geholt und hab jetz noch so 15 g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mal schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Freut mich das Du es wenigstens einsiehst. Aber mal ehrlich, was bitte ist wichtiger ? Ein Mount, oder Dein Char ?

Und bevor hier vlt. welche mosern weil ich so direkt bin, aber so bin ich eben... so bin ich auch groß geworden !
Wir sind Kara rein, als wir ALLE VOLL BLAU UND VOLL VERZAUBERT waren, nicht vorher.

Ok, vlt. hink ich etwas hinterher, da ich 2 Monate Pause hatte wegen unserem Baby, aber ich denke ich schwimme noch ganz gut mit:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Maddwarf


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Und zu und hab jetz noch so 15 g kann ich nur sagen, das versteh ich nicht.

Wenn dem aber so ist, dann darfst Du Dich nicht beschweren wenn Dich keiner in die dicken Raids mitnehmen will.
1 Raidabend im Moment, MH und BT kostet mich locker 300Gold "Reppkosten und Flask" und da darf niemand jammern bei uns, denn sonst ist er falsch am Platz, leider !


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2008)

Vor einer Hero sollte man schon Fragen wie das equip von dem gegenüber aussieht.Ich habe persönlich nämlich keine Lust einen full green durch eine HC zu ziehen,da ich auch viel für mein equip arbeiten musste.Wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen einem Full PvP equipten und nem anständig equipten blauen (gleiche klasse) würde ich immer letzteres bevorzugen.


----------



## Aremaron (8. Juli 2008)

Mann ehy Schwanzvergleich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Aremaron


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, der eine gewisse parallele zwischen equip und skill sieht? Leute mit gutem equip, mit enchantments und mit guten gems sind leider durchschnittlich bessere spieler als blue/epic kara farmer.
Die frage nach dem equip ist meiner meinung nach mehr als berechtigt. Wenn ich mal wieder rdm Gruul & Maggi zusammenstelle, will ich keine blue equippten mains oder twinks dabei haben. 
1. Bringen sie meist nicht die leistung, dps, heal oder tankskills
2. Needen sie anderen leuten mit dem gear ALLES weg.
3. Benötigt es auch einen gewissen equipstand um dort hingehen zu können.
P.S. Armory link unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Ja aber nach was willst du denn gehn?

Willst nach Skill fragen? Da sagt doch eh jeder, dass er übel Skill hätte...

Da is doch klar dass man das Equip begutachtet und dann über einen inv entscheidet...


Ich will dir nich widersprechen, bin da schon deiner Meinung, aber wie willst du was dran ändern?


----------



## clarence_666 (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Und zu und hab jetz noch so 15 g kann ich nur sagen, das versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn dem aber so ist, dann darfst Du Dich nicht beschweren wenn Dich keiner in die dicken Raids mitnehmen will.
> 1 Raidabend im Moment, MH und BT kostet mich locker 300Gold "Reppkosten und Flask" und da darf niemand jammern bei uns, denn sonst ist er falsch am Platz, leider !


jop is mir klar ich merk das ja auch selbst deswegen mach ich ja auch dailys erze etc damit ich eben diese g wieder rein bekomme und vom rest wird dann eben verzaurbert und buffood etc (falls jetzt komm skill das doch das mach ich z.Z nebenbei)


edit: ich bin eine woche 70 und das is mein erster char auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

@ Aremaron

Hier geht es nicht um Schwanzvergelich. Hier geht es darum, das ich den Mund voll nehme und somit nur zeige, das bei meinem Equip das Maximum rausgeholt wurde. Somit vertrete und bestätige ich nur das, was ich hier auch poste.... also pack Deine Nudel wieder ein ;-) " << Scherz ok "


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (8. Juli 2008)

wenn du genug spelldmg hast ist denen das auch egal wie viele epics/rar's etc hast. Poste vllt mal deinen buffed namen oder link zum arsenal das die sich das angucken können. die meisten gildenh aben auch ienen raidplaner mit vorraussetzungen für alle klassen, guck nach und vergleiche dann kannst du an deinem equip arbeiten oder losraiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg handy


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> @ Natsumee
> 
> ehm sry aber woher wollen die leute wissen was du für equip hast?? oder bist du so bekannt das der ganze server dich kennt?
> 
> ...



also wen du nach leuten suchst für kara und du suchst dd es melden sich etwa 20 leute dan gehst du zeurst mal alle 20 im armory schauen was für equip die haben?^^


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Nö, machen wir nicht, aber bei einem DD ist es eigentlich in der Regel recht Latte. Wenn wir gehen, dann sind wir meißtens 5-6 Leute die MEHR als überequipt für Kara sind und da kannst ruhig mal 2-3 schlechtere mitnehmen. Sollte aber ein Heiler oder gar ein Tank fehlen, dann schauen wir schon. Denn was bringt uns ein Tank, der nach 3 Schuß keine Chance hätte die Aggro zu behalten ?


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> @ Mindista
> 
> Das stimmt schon was Du schreibst. Aber sollte ich im Arsenal sehr schönes Equip sehen, dann weiß ich aber das er es hat und mit sicherheit hat er es nicht vor 10min verkauft ;-) Es ist schon mal eine kleine Hilfe bei der Auswahl..... auch sieht man, ob er was für seinen Char macht, ob er anständig mal mind. blaue Steine drinn hat, oder ob jedes Lila Item Top verzaubert ist...... oder gar, mit einer kleineren Verzauberung auf einem guten blauen Item.




eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenne genug leute, die aus style gründen in den haupstädten im weißen kleid rumstehen oder ähnlichen kram. ich kenne eine hexe die leidenschaftlich roben sammelt und dabei geht sie nach dem aussehen.

was ist, wenn solche leute eben mit ihrem style equip im arsenal auftauchen?

du erfährst NULL, rein garnix und dabei können sie sonstwas in der hinterhand oder in der bank haben.
lediglich am ruf kannst du abschätzen wo er schonmal war, ob da auch was GEDROPPT ist für IHN erfährst du auch nicht.
genauso mein schurke, schau ihn dir im arsenal an, und sage mir, was ich an pve tauglichkeit besitze.
du erfährst nichts bis gar nix, pvp-skillung?  zeigt dir arsenal meinen goldvorrat an? zeigt dir arsenal meine bereitschafft an, ob ich umskillen würde?
nein, ich würde sofort aussortiert werden. erfahrung, welche twinks ich habe, wo die twinks waren etc siehst du auch nicht.

an INGAME-equip-check führt nichts vorbei, arsenal ist zu löchrig.


----------



## Zhadrak (8. Juli 2008)

Equipfragen sind doch selbstverständlich. 

Wenn das allerdings in "wieviele epix hast du" oder "wie viel spelldmg/crit" kann man daraus fast unmittelbar das (geistige) Alter des Gegenübers herleiten. 
Wer mit solchen Leuten Ini machen möchte, ok, aber... nuja. 

Solche Equipfragen kann man ja etwas indirekter gestalten, wenn man fragt ob er/sie es sich zutraut die ini zu machen, hep, rein damit. So findet man erst die richtig guten Leute, solche die es auch mit schlechtem Equip schaffen irgendas zu meistern, mit SW-Equip irgendwo durchlatschen ist langweilig, routiniert und öde.


----------



## Berndl (8. Juli 2008)

Gestern Kara:

Ich mit meinen S2 Dolchen und ach schaut selbst Avarion

beim inven als noch ein zweiter Schurke eingeladen wird 
Tweekares

hab mich halt dafür interessiert ob (eigentlich weil ein Kumpel immer behauptet das meine Dolche nich mal die hälfte vom Schaden seiner Schwerter machen) ich mit dem Schaden mithalten kann.

Am Ende DMG - Meter gepostet und wir standen fast genau gleich also insegesamt ca. 1000 Dmg Unterschied.

Am Anfang wollten sie mich schon nicht mitnehmen wegen der vielen S1 Teile.

Meine Antwort:
Wenn ich mit meinem S1 und so an deinen Schaden rankomme bin ichs bestimmt auch wert mit Kara zu kommen außerdem war ich da schon zigmal drin und kenne die ganzen Taktiken.

Alles kein Problem hat bis jetzt immer geklappt

BTW: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (8. Juli 2008)

naja ein volles Epic Set heist ja nicht, dass der Spieler seinen Char beherrscht.

Ich hab früher sher oft Leute mitgenommen, die Blau Waren (vom Equip her^^)
und die Ich-Bin-Full-Epic-und-dadurch-Pro haben meist blöd geschaut wenn einer mit gutem Skill die im Damage/Heilung weit hinter sich gelassen haben

also einfach diejenigen Leute anlächeln oder besser belächeln und neue Gruppe suchen


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Zhadrak schrieb:


> Equipfragen sind doch selbstverständlich.
> 
> Wenn das allerdings in "wieviele epix hast du" oder "wie viel spelldmg/crit" kann man daraus fast unmittelbar das (geistige) Alter des Gegenübers herleiten.
> Wer mit solchen Leuten Ini machen möchte, ok, aber... nuja.
> ...



Wie misst du das denn sonst, außer in Spelldmg, hit, crit und haste?
"Traust du dir die ini zu" ist ja auch ne geile idee. Stell mir das grad so vor. "LFM Stamm ZA raid sucht noch heiler" "Roflheal0r: Hi, kann ich mit plzzzzz" "Traust du dir die ini denn zu" "Roflheal0r: Ja, lol man."
n1!


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Jo Berndl, so was passiert immer mal. Aber wenn Du ehrlich bist, sollte der andere Schurke richtig gespielt werden, dann hättest Du keine Chance an ihn rann zu kommen, oder ? Aber wie gesagt, Equip ist nicht alles, auch der Skill und vor Allem die Konzentrtion bzw. die volle Anteilnahme machen eben viel aus. Wenn er sich z.B. beim Trash zurück hält, Du voll aufdrehst, dann gleichst Du das wieder aus, was er beim Bosskampf gut macht. Auch bei uns gibt es verdammt viele Leute, die sich einfach beim Trash zurück halten aber bei den Bossen mit einem Affenzahn aufholen, so schnell kannst nicht schauen.

Aber es ist doch egal, solange Kara in 2 Std clear ist, spielt es doch keine Rolle wer wieviel DMG wann gemacht hat oder ? Viel interessanter ist, wie oft sterben die Leute, wie oft nehmen sie andere dabei mit, wie oft stehen sie dumm rum und vor allem, wie oft fragen sie nach was sie jetzt tun sollen !


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wie misst du das denn sonst, außer in Spelldmg, hit, crit und haste?


Warum muß man's denn messen?
Ich müßte jetzt stark überlegen wann ich das letzte mal jemanden vor einer Ini sowas gefragt hätte.
Allerdings wäre ich (als Magier) eher positiv überrascht, wenn mich vor dem Betreten einer PUG der Leader nach hit statt nach Spelldamage fragt.
Ich glaube, _das_ habe ich noch nie erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toorumble20 (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Jo Berndl, so was passiert immer mal. Aber wenn Du ehrlich bist, sollte der andere Schurke richtig gespielt werden, dann hättest Du keine Chance an ihn rann zu kommen, oder ? Aber wie gesagt, Equip ist nicht alles, auch der Skill und vor Allem die Konzentrtion bzw. die volle Anteilnahme machen eben viel aus. Wenn er sich z.B. beim Trash zurück hält, Du voll aufdrehst, dann gleichst Du das wieder aus, was er beim Bosskampf gut macht. Auch bei uns gibt es verdammt viele Leute, die sich einfach beim Trash zurück halten aber bei den Bossen mit einem Affenzahn aufholen, so schnell kannst nicht schauen.
> 
> Aber es ist doch egal, solange Kara in 2 Std clear ist, spielt es doch keine Rolle wer wieviel DMG wann gemacht hat oder ? Viel interessanter ist, wie oft sterben die Leute, wie oft nehmen sie andere dabei mit, wie oft stehen sie dumm rum und vor allem, wie oft fragen sie nach was sie jetzt tun sollen !



meine rede! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und ich weiss wovon ich rede ^^ raide auch t6 content ^^


----------



## Xordon (8. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist es so, wie's im Moment läuft ein wenig übertrieben, allerdings kann ich gut verstehen, warum nach konkreten Werten gefragt wird. Die Frage nach der Epic-Anzahl ist natürlich Käse und zeigt einfaches Unwissen über die Spielmechanik, gewisse Werte, wie +heal oder Mp5 sollten allerdings bei Heilern, die in eine Raid-Instanz gehen zum Beispiel schon vorhanden sein. Dass die geforderten Werte gerne übertrieben sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt, nichts desto trotz hat man mit mangelnder Ausrüstung auch einfach Probleme. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass Random-Kara-Raids ja fast ausschließlich für die Marken gemacht werden, und da wollen schließlich alle so schnell es geht durch, weswegen auch ein Ausrüstungsstand gefordert wird, bei dem man das Zeug, das droppt schon lange nicht mehr braucht. 

Ich persönlich mache auch ungerne heroische Instanzen aufwärts in Zufallsgruppen, da ich alleine schon keine Lust auf die ganzen Pseudo-Experten habe, die niemandem auch nur die kleinsten Fehler verzeihen.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2008)

das leben ist unfair.


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das leben ist unfair.



Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peey (8. Juli 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum jemanden voll und ganz bewerten zu können, es geht darum das potenzial einschätzen zu können.
> wenn ich die auswahl habe dann nehm ich natürlich erstmal den jenigen mit der besseres eq hat, denn bei den mir vorliegenden werten ist dieser spieler objektiv erstmal besser.
> ob ich dabei den schwarzen peter ziehe und der typ sich im endeffekt als flasche raus stellt MUSS ich außer acht lassen.
> darauß hat sich dann das prinziep der stammgruppen entwickelt - wenn spieler gut dann wird er weiter mitgenommen sonst probiert man den nächsten.
> ...



Also ich suche Leute auch nach Umgangssprache aus...was nützt mir jemand, der nur schlechte Laune verbreitet, dafür gut spielt. Soll ja auch Spaß machen. Dafür nehme ich auch gerne jemanden in Grün, Blau mit. Zudem sind Epics kein Zeichen für Potential. Es gibt zu viele die Ihren X-ten Twink hochleveln und wesentlich mehr Erfahrung mit der Spielmechanik und verschieden Klassen   mitbringen als viele lila Träger.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Peey schrieb:


> Zudem sind Epics kein Zeichen für Potential.



Lehne ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage... FALSCH?


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

Nun, so ziemlich das einzige wonach ich frage, wenn ich eine Instanz oder nen random raid heilen soll, ist nach dem Namen des MT. Kurz in´s Arsenal geschaut ob es damit zu bewältigen ist und dann ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Btw. ich hab schon Random Gruppe erlebt in denen ich trotz größerem Zeitbedarf und höheren Rep-Kosten als mit meinen Leuten mehr Spaß hatte, also, who Cares, meinen ersten Fuss nach Kara hab ich damals auch noch blau (mit den Items die nach Paladin T2 in schwul aussehen) gemacht nur dass ich damals hin und wieder beim heilen die Füße vom Tisch nehmen musste.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Lehne ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage... FALSCH?


Japp, tust Du imho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich unterstütze Peeys Aussage absolut.


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Lehne ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage... FALSCH?



da es epics schon ab lvl 36-39 gibt, hat seine behauptung durchaus seine berechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

Peey schrieb:


> Also ich suche Leute auch nach Umgangssprache aus...was nützt mir jemand, der nur schlechte Laune verbreitet, dafür gut spielt. Soll ja auch Spaß machen. Dafür nehme ich auch gerne jemanden in Grün, Blau mit. Zudem sind Epics kein Zeichen für Potential. Es gibt zu viele die Ihren X-ten Twink hochleveln und wesentlich mehr Erfahrung mit der Spielmechanik und verschieden Klassen   mitbringen als viele lila Träger.




/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wie misst du das denn sonst, außer in Spelldmg, hit, crit und haste?
> "Traust du dir die ini zu" ist ja auch ne geile idee. Stell mir das grad so vor. "LFM Stamm ZA raid sucht noch heiler" "Roflheal0r: Hi, kann ich mit plzzzzz" "Traust du dir die ini denn zu" "Roflheal0r: Ja, lol man."
> n1!



der war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm... die frage "hast du skill und traust dir die ini zu?" wird niemand mit "Nein, nehmt mich nicht mit" beantworten.

ich wundere mich jedes mal wieder, wenn ein full S2 (mit allen verteidiger sachen) vor mir steht und versucht an meinen damage heranzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einige pvp-sachen sind ja ok, aber damit muss man ja nicht gleich T6 inis machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: ich frage auch manchmal ob denn alle gut equipt sind. naja - tank hatte grüne items da musste ich ganz schnell weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit erfahrung und skill lässt sich einiges machen aber equipment erleichtert die ganze sache!


----------



## Syvius (8. Juli 2008)

Ich unterstütze diese Epic fragen auch nicht aber als wir letztens anmeldungen für gruul auf unser hp durchgeguckt 
haben, haben wir festgestellt das da nur Leute mit grünem und ein bischen blauem equip angemeldet haben.

Das kann es doch auch nicht sein! 

Wir haben nämlich schon erfahrungen gemacht, in denen wir mit Pauken und Trompeten untergegangen sind mit 
solchen leuten.


MFG Syvius





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Epics sind sehr wohl ein zeichen für potential, solange es 70er epics sind. Mit blauen items hast du NIEMALS das potential das du mit lilaroxxepicx hast. Darum sind es ja Epics, weil das Itemlevel höher ist, also mehr potential in ihnen steckt.


----------



## Hishabye (8. Juli 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='693262' date='7.07.2008, 15:25']
> Liebe Community,
> 
> natürlich ist es verständlich dass der ein oder andere seine Persönlichkeitsrechte in Gefahr sieht wenn man vor einem Invite prekäre Dinge fragt, aber dennoch sehe ich mich hier in der Pflicht auch ein paar Worte zu sagen. Es ist einfach so. eine Hero Instanz ist kein Ponyhof und kein Wunschkonzert. Wenn man hier nicht mit einer Mannschaft aus 5 Pro-Gamern in Lila Rüstung mit funkelnden Sockeln und glänzenden Verzauberungen antritt hat man einfach keine Chance. Da hilft auch kein Fläschchen schlucken mehr. Dass jeder seinen Charakter im Schlaf beherrscht stellt der erfahrene Instanzbesucher wortlaus voraus. Da ist es doch nur verständlich dass unsere Gruppe von Helden kurz vor dem tapferen Kampf gegen die bösen Kräfte ihre Mitstreiter auch richtig auf den Zahl fühlen.
> ...




loooooolllllll ASSESSEMENT CENTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sag mal hat du den Blick auf die Realität verloren????
DAS IST EIN SPIEL ...und ah wenn du noch so ein tolles EQ hast...es zahlt dir net deine Miete
oder tut was für deine Gesundheit

Alleine wegen solchen Typen wie DIR vergeht vielen die Lust am spielen -.- sorry

*am kopf fass*


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Sag mal hat du den Blick auf die Realität verloren????


Es gibt Leute die erkennen Ironie und solche die es nicht tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> loooooolllllll ASSESSEMENT CENTER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg, du volldepp...


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Epics sind sehr wohl ein zeichen für potential, solange es 70er epics sind. Mit blauen items hast du NIEMALS das potential das du mit lilaroxxepicx hast. Darum sind es ja Epics, weil das Itemlevel höher ist, also mehr potential in ihnen steckt.



selbst dann nicht, gibt durchaus blaue gegenstände mit einem recht hohen itemlvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> selbst dann nicht, gibt durchaus blaue gegenstände mit einem recht hohen itemlvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht viele.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Epics sind sehr wohl ein zeichen für potential, solange es 70er epics sind. Mit blauen items hast du NIEMALS das potential das du mit lilaroxxepicx hast. Darum sind es ja Epics, weil das Itemlevel höher ist, also mehr potential in ihnen steckt.



Ja nee. Is klar. Da gibts so Gilden die bieten T5 oder T6 Tokens für meinetwegen 5000G an und es gibt genügend Pfeifen die das dafür auch blechen. Sollen sie auch ruhig das Gold dafür bezahlen, wenn sie es haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Equip mag ja dann das Potenzial haben, aber der Spieler dahinter nicht.


----------



## riggedi (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Epics sind sehr wohl ein zeichen für potential, solange es 70er epics sind. Mit blauen items hast du NIEMALS das potential das du mit lilaroxxepicx hast. Darum sind es ja Epics, weil das Itemlevel höher ist, also mehr potential in ihnen steckt.


Potential für was und wen? Einen Spieler Skill zeichnet es jedenfalls nicht aus. Klar, wenn Du innerhalb von PvE mehr Epics hast  als jmd, der nur blau equipped ist, hast Du rein rechnerisch bzgl. der Werte mehr Potential. Thema Dropglück: um das Schild und die Brust von Nightbane in Kara zu bekommen war ich mehr als 20 Mal da drin. NIE ist es gedroppt - erst als ich schon längst durch Badges von der Insel Brust und Schild hatte, durfte ich tatsächlich feststellen, dass der Loottable in Kara kein Mysterium ist! Manchmal droppt einfach das Zeugs nicht, was Du brauchst, dann muss man halt das blaue Item tragen oder sich evtl. was basteln lassen.
Und der Itemlevel ist auch kein Maßstab. Hab teilweise lieber Items mit geringerem Itemlevel, weil einfach die Stats besser sind. T4 für Def Tanks ist auch nicht das Non-plus-ultra. Da gibts echt bessere Alternativen.

@ Zottel:
mich würde mal interessieren, wie Du an Deine Epics gekommen bist? Vom Ponyhof? Oder hast Du ein Wunschkonzert besucht? Und Assessment Center ist wohl arg übertrieben...

meine 2 Cents dazu!

Riggedi


----------



## Marram (8. Juli 2008)

Kurz und gut:

Ich hab auch Panik vor all den schlecht gespielten Chars... ABER: Eben genau die, die erstmal nach dem Equip fragen, sind in der Regel die, die die schlechten Spieler sind... Sicher macht das Equip einen Grundstein aus, aber genau das, was du beschreibst, zeigt doch deutlich wie wenig Ahnung die meisten haben... Ich nehm bei meinen eigenen kleinen Raids die Leute mit, die mir sympathisch sind und die auch noch was aus dem jeweiligen Content brauchen können... Das hab ich nie bereut und macht allen am meisten Spaß...


----------



## Thoor (8. Juli 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> edit : mein char
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mten&n=Aiba



Ja ich frage nach dem Equip, aber ich sag allen Leuten sie sollen zur AH Brücke kommen weil ich seh dann nicht nur das Equip sondern auch die Enchants etc, zb sowas wie ich gerade zitiert habe, hat zwar eig genügendes Equip für Kara  Marken farm run aber: Mangelnde Enchants/Ungenüngende Sockel. Ausserdem habich leider die Erfahrung gemacht das ziemlich viele Kiddies die noch nie Kara waren dich flamen mit: ZOMFG ICH HAB ZWAR NUR BLAU ABER ICH MACH FOLL KRASS SCHADEN MAN ICH WAR MIT DEM CHARACKTER HIR SCHON IN SUNWEL UND ICH HAB ALE ABGEZOGEN"(rechtschreibfehler gewollt) ehm sry, no way, und wenn irgend so ein blau equipter gimp mich so lange flamet, bis ich ihn halt mitnehme und ers bei Pinz oder Nightbane verkackt und ich ihn kicke kommt n Flamen aka : ZOMFG OLOL ICH HAB NEN FULL T7 SCHURKEN ICH HAB MEHR EPIX ALS DU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" auf die Frage dann:"Poste mal Arsenal link bitte" kommt ein"OMFG HAB ICH NICHT NÖTIG" gefolgt von :"Spieler XXX ignoriert Euch". Auf sowas hab ich halt KB, weil ich such keine Leute für Kara die noch irgendwelche Sachen brauchen, ich such Leuet mit denen man in 1.5~2h durch ist.

Hier noch ein schönes Beispiel:

Ich werd von einem D3/S1 Schurken zugeflamed :" komm kara plx sind super grp wir sind voll imba" ich guck mal im suchtool dann im arsenal. Da war zum Beispiel einer dabei der einen ähnlichen Namen wie"Shadowdeath" hatte(extra nicht original Name) der hatte noch Sachen auf Zul´Farrak an...... Ich sag so:Ne sry ich such nur gute gruppe. 

Dann flame vom Schurken : OMG du hast null plan wir sind voll gute gruppe wir r0xx0rn alles weg aber das ist wohl zu hart für dich ne" etc
ich so"Ich tanke in Hyjal und BT ^.^"
er so:"omg jetz kommst dir wohl besser vor oder was"
"spieler ignoriert euch"

oke dachtich mir, hab ich wenigstens vor dem Kiddie ruhe

4stunden später whisper von dem Schurken"Kannst du bitte mitkommen sind bei Kurator Tank ist weg" 
NACH 4 STUNDEN BEI KURATOR?MUSS JA HARTE GRUPPE SEIN.....
Na ja ich dachte mir, der Schurke hat gelernt anständig zu fragen komm ich halt mit

Nach unzähligen Wipes waren wir vor Prinz(wir hatten Aran, Netherspite und sichhuf ausgelassen^.-") Na gut ich geh vor kampf beginnt auf 20% kommt genau rechts und links vor mir ein ELe ich krieg von 2 Schaden, erst blieb ich stehen als ich dann aber fast starb lief ich weg aus den eles Raus, Prinz kam mit. Healer waren halt zu"dumm"(unerfahren?) mitzulaufen so das ich elendig vereckte. 

Folge war ein Flame vom Schurken"LOL HEAVENSN DU KKNB WARUM LÄUFST DU WEG BIST DU DUMM ODER WAS DOOFES SPASTEN KIDDIE DEINE MAMA IST WOHL ZU FETT UM DIR VERNUNFT BEIZUBRINGEN L2P N00B" 

Ich leave Gruppe sag nur noch"Welcomte to ignore und gz zu 3 Tage bann mr. Serverkiddie" dann Spieler auf Ignore gepackt und Ticket geschrieben^.^ Der schurke wusste nix besser als mich mit anderen chars zuzuflamen na ja ich immer nur so"Danke für den Printscreen wird den GM freuen" er wurde immer beleidigender.

Seit 4 Tagen hab ich ihn nicht mehr on gesehen aber ein RL Freund von ihm whispert mich so an." HI weisst du was Spieler XXX getan hat? Er wurde von nem GM angewhispert das sein Account auf unbegrenzte Zeit gesperrt ist"

ich erklärte ihm die Sache und der Freund verstand es auch.

Fakt ist aber: Wenn man mit solchen Leuten Kara geht sieht man ganz genau wo das endet, deshalb nehm ich keine Leute mit die aussehen als ob sie noch nie Kara gewesen wären und sich verhalten als ob sie 11 wären.

Heavens


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> selbst dann nicht, gibt durchaus blaue gegenstände mit einem recht hohen itemlvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wobei selbst das zweitrangig ist.

Beispiel Magier: Da hat spellpenetration einen StatMod-Faktor von 0.8 und +spelldamage (für eine einzelne Zauberschule wie Frost oder Feuer) nur einen StatMod-Faktor von 0.7

Nehmen wir an 2 Items haben die gleichen Itemstats, unterscheiden sich aber in einem Punkt:
Das eine Item hat 30 Zauberdurchschlagskraft, das andere Item +30 Feuerzauberschaden.

Das erste Item hat dann das höhere Itemlevel - das zweite Item wird einem Feuermagier aber wesentlich mehr nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst das Itemlevel ist bei der Auswahl des Equips nicht entscheidend.

Viele grüne und blaue Gegenstände sind einfach (trotz niedrigeren Itemlevels) besser als lila Murks.


----------



## FL_weazz (8. Juli 2008)

Kommt bei mir in letzter Zeit auch häufiger vor dass die Leute nach meinem +heal fragen bevor ich in eine Instanzengruppe eingeladen werde!

Suchender: Suchen Heiler für xx-Instanz heroisch!
Ich: Würde euch begleiten, brauche noch ein paar Marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Suchender: Bist du heilig geskillt?
Ich: Ja, sonst würde ich nicht auf eine Heilersuche antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Suchender: Wieviel +heal?
Ich: knapp 1600
Suchender: ... 

Dann kam keine Antwort mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich denke +1600 sind für eine heroische Instanz mehr als genug wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann!

Es ist leider so dass viele Spieler nur noch Marken farmen wollen ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen und nur überequippte Leute in ihrer Gruppe haben möchten.

Ich habe momentan mehr Spaß eine Gruppe in normalen Instanzen zu unterstützen. Die strengen sich noch an und sind voll bei der Sache, das macht dann richtig Spaß!

Naja... was beschwer ich mich... es gibt ja noch genug Leute die nicht nur auf die Ausrüstung schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
Cloui, Untote Priesterin


----------



## Marram (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Nicht viele.



Ich hoffe, ich hab in deinem Post oben einfach nur den Hinweis auf die Ironie übersehen, denn ansonsten spricht deine Aussage für denkbar wenig Sachverstand... Nun ich für meinen Teil könnte mich durchaus in komplett-epic kleiden, aber einige meiner besten Teile, gerade ein Trinket und ein Götze, sind blau... Je nachdem, was ein Item kann, skaliert es nämlich oft mit dem Restequip und macht damit den Rest der Sachen noch wertvoller... Das aber nur am Rande, denn die bottomline ist: das beste Equip macht noch lange keinen guten Spieler...


----------



## Marram (8. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wobei selbst das zweitrangig ist.
> 
> Beispiel Magier: Da hat spellpenetration einen StatMod-Faktor von 0.8 und +spelldamage (für eine einzelne Zauberschule wie Frost oder Feuer) nur einen StatMod-Faktor von 0.7
> 
> ...



*sign*


----------



## Beloxy (8. Juli 2008)

HI ...


habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Mühe gemacht die diversen "EPIC ABNAHME für Ini xxx 18:00 Uhr vor Seher Bank" Casperle im Arsenal zu betrachten.
... lohnt sich .. da kannst manchmal das eine oder andere grüne Item noch finden :-)
Bin mit meinem Ochsen auf Furry und hab das eine oder andere S2 Teil an ... Nach einer Anmeldung für ne Hero Ini bekam ich nur den Post zurück 
"Vergiss es du hast ja nicht mal Hit mit S2"  .. ok 218 +Hit ist nicht alle Welt .. ab da kam der Casper laut Arsenal mit seinen grünen Items bei weitem nicht hin.

Der Grössenwahn und und die völlig überzogene Selbsteinschätzung von vielen Ingame find ich zum Kotzen ( sorry musste mal raus ).

.. und noch was zur Anmerkung: z.B.: Kara Marken Run .. da sind doch sicher 8 voll Epics dabei die da blind durchrennen .. warum kann man da nicht noch 1-2 Lowies mitnehmen
um die mal auszustatten .. geht nur unwesentlich länger .. und die Marken kann ja trotzdem jeder abgreifen.

Beloxy


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Ihr redet immer wieder hinn und her, merkt Ihr das nicht ?

Fakt ist einfach Epic ist zu 95% besser als Blau, da geht kein Weg drann vorbei ! Ausnahmen gibt es immer wieder, gerade bei Schmucktücker und so... aber ist nicht die Regel. Wer Epics aus hohen 25er Instanzen hat, hat in der Regel auch zu 95% das Potential zu spielen. Auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen, gerade wenn man Springer mitnimmt und niemand sonst das Item benötigt hat !

Fakt ist auch, hast nen Epic MT der spielen kann, dann kann da auch mal ein blauer Priester als heiler reichen, da der Schaden den der MT nimmt sehr gering ist und das über kurzem Zeitraum, da die DD`s gas geben dürfen. Hast aber einen blauen MT, dann solltest schon einen sehr guten Heiler haben, der den DMG auch wegheilen kann und das über einen längeren Zeitraum, da die DD`s nicht voll aufdrehen können. Einzig bei den DD`s she ich das Problem nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn..... und hier leigt die Betonung auf wenn..... ein guter MT und ein guter Heiler dabei ist, da der Kampf mit weniger DMG einfach länger dauert.

Und warum sind es Pfeiffen, die dafür auch mal 5000G blechen ?
Ich habe mir auch so manche Sachen schon bauen lassen und auch mal 1400G für einen umhang ausgegeben. Aber warum bitte, wäre ich dann ne Pfeiffe ? Fakt war einfach, der Umhang war besser und es war bei den nächsten 6 Bossen nichts dabei, was diesen hätte ersetzen können. Aber wer trotzdem das Maximum rausholen möchte, der muß auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen. Oder denkst Du, wir gehen nicht zu Mutti in den BT, weil uns die Vorbereitung und der Kauf der Matts für die Schattenressi zu teuer ist ? Nein....... wir raiden und da spielt das keine Rolle ob uns alleine die Vorbeireitung locker über 1000 Gold kostet oder nicht. Das unterscheidet Raider von Spielern....... somit siehst das auch am Equip.


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Nicht viele.


richtig, aber es gibt sie.

und es gibt genauso auch epische sachen auf lvl 70, die völlig unnötig sind für normale kararaids, weil sie crappy stats haben.
und nein ich meine jetzt nicht pvp zeug.


----------



## Shaniya (8. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> selbst dann nicht, gibt durchaus blaue gegenstände mit einem recht hohen itemlvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig!!!
Ich sag nur "Stundenglas des Entwirrers" - meine Kriegerin (sonst fullepic) hat das immer noch und wirds auch wohl noch ne Zeit behalten!


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> und es gibt genauso auch epische sachen auf lvl 70, die völlig unnötig sind für normale raids, weil sie crappy stats haben.
> und nein ich meine jetzt nicht pvp zeug.


Epic Seelenstoffset ftw. 22drölf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde es schon schlecht wenn man in ne normale Ini geht meint wegen auch Hero und da nen Gearcheck macht..das ist überflüssig..aber in 10 Raids finde ich das vollkommen legitim...Naja ich hab auch Pve und PvP Gear weil da braucht man halt was bringt einem nen fullepic Pvp Hunter der nur Löcher in die Kuft schiesst!!!!


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Und warum sind es Pfeiffen, die dafür auch mal 5000G blechen ?
> Ich habe mir auch so manche Sachen schon bauen lassen und auch mal 1400G für einen umhang ausgegeben. Aber warum bitte, wäre ich dann ne Pfeiffe ? Fakt war einfach, der Umhang war besser und es war bei den nächsten 6 Bossen nichts dabei, was diesen hätte ersetzen können. Aber wer trotzdem das Maximum rausholen möchte, der muß auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen. Oder denkst Du, wir gehen nicht zu Mutti in den BT, weil uns die Vorbereitung und der Kauf der Matts für die Schattenressi zu teuer ist ? Nein....... wir raiden und da spielt das keine Rolle ob uns alleine die Vorbeireitung locker über 1000 Gold kostet oder nicht. Das unterscheidet Raider von Spielern....... somit siehst das auch am Equip.



Klarer Fall von "Erst denken dann kacken." Ich habe nichts von gecrafteten Items gesagt, sondern Leute die nen haufen Gold hinlegen um sich ihre T5/T6 marken zu holen. Die dann eben kurz vorm Bosskampf geladen werden, den eben mit legen. Ihr Teil einsacken und dann wieder verschwinden. Das sind dann die Leute die zwar nen Equip mit "Potenzial" haben, was aber nicht heißt, dass sie ihren Char beherrschen.
Sich Sachen aus Rezepten bauen zu lassen ist doch was ganz anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (8. Juli 2008)

naja finde jetzt gerade kara nicht sehr anspruchsvoll..... da reicht nen epic mt vlt noch 1 richtig guter heiler der rest kann ruhig blau sein und man packt dennoch nen marken run wenn die leute auch alle wissen was sie zu tun haben!
zum thema epicx besser als blau items...schonma nen feral angeguckt mit was für equip der teilweise noch im t5 content tankt??? Richtig Das grollhufset und das ist blau


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Mir kommt es persönlich nicht aufs Equip, sondern mehr darauf an, was der Spieler dahinter auf dem Kasten hat. Was bringen mir Epics, wenn ich meine Klasse nicht spielen kann. Natürlich sollte jeweils angemessene Ausrüstung vorhanden sein, aber wegen einem oder zwei Gegenstände einen Zwergenaufstand zu inszenieren, halte ich für übertrieben. Ich finde es viel amüsanter, wenn der blau-grün equipte Tank einer Gruppe einen wegen einzelner Pvp-Items großkotzig ansaugt, dann aber in der Inze selbst nach zwei Schattenblitzen und einem Feuerball die Aggro verliert, vor dem dritten bereits platt im Graben liegt und dann motzend leavt. Natürlich nicht ohne hochdramatisches "Kacknoobs!"-Genörgel.


----------



## Maddwarf (8. Juli 2008)

Stundenglas des Entwirrers habe ich auch noch..... aber nur weil ich Loot-Pech bei Leo hatte und ich schon ewig nicht mehr dort war, da wir kaum noch SSC gehen.

Aber dann kannst es getrost ablegen und gegendas  "Tsunamitalisman" eintauschen und schon hast wieder ein Epic was besser ist als Blau ;-)


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

/Ironie on/ Oft ist eine Überprüfung des Wortschatzes und der Rechtschreibung sinnvoller als der der Items.........ein Sprachcheck im TS kann auch gute Dienste leisten. /Ironie off/

Tante Edith meint: Es hat den Anschein, dass die die sich hier aufregen wohl auf Grund einer Stats/Item-Prüfung das eine oder andere Mal zu Hause bleiben mussten. Man kann alles übertreiben, auch die Anforderungen, aber seit Abschaffung der Prequests ist teilweise ziemliche Übel was sich in Raids ansammelt.


----------



## Mindista (8. Juli 2008)

glurack schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon schlecht wenn man in ne normale Ini geht meint wegen auch Hero und da nen Gearcheck macht..das ist überflüssig..aber in 10 Raids finde ich das vollkommen legitim...Naja ich hab auch Pve und PvP Gear weil da braucht man halt was bringt einem nen fullepic Pvp Hunter der nur Löcher in die Kuft schiesst!!!!



und dann findest du nen "raidleiter", der deinen char im arsenal begutachtet, wo eventuell gerade pvp equip aufgelistet wird und nimmt dich nicht mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Potential für was und wen? Einen Spieler Skill zeichnet es jedenfalls nicht aus.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Potential mehr dps zu fahren, haben epics trotzdem.



> Ich hab auch Panik vor all den schlecht gespielten Chars... ABER: Eben genau die, die erstmal nach dem Equip fragen, sind in der Regel die, die die schlechten Spieler sind... Ich nehm bei meinen eigenen kleinen Raids die Leute mit, die mir sympathisch sind


Ich fühle mich ein bisschen beleidigt. Wenn du irgendwann instanzen gehst, die mehr von dir verlangen als 3 knöpfe drücken, wirst du erkennen, dass, egal wie sympatisch die leute sind, der skill evtl nicht reicht und dann fliegen sie.



			
				Dalmus schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmen wir an 2 Items haben die gleichen Itemstats, unterscheiden sich aber in einem Punkt:
> Das eine Item hat 30 Zauberdurchschlagskraft, das andere Item +30 Feuerzauberschaden.


Oh man, was für ein Vergleich. 



> Ich hoffe, ich hab in deinem Post oben einfach nur den Hinweis auf die Ironie übersehen, denn ansonsten spricht deine Aussage für denkbar wenig Sachverstand... Nun ich für meinen Teil könnte mich durchaus in komplett-epic kleiden, aber einige meiner besten Teile, gerade ein Trinket und ein Götze, sind blau.



Du hast die fehlende Ironie nicht überlesen. Klar dass manche sachen wie trinkets und Relics besser in blue als in epic sind, weil die meißten epic relics einfach scheisse sind. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass gutes equip einen guten spieler macht, aber gutes equip verbessert die chancen, dass ein guter spieler dahinter sitzt.



> Maddwarf blabla



Danke. QFT

Fakt ist, egal wie ihr euch das schönreden wollt, Epics sind zu 99% besser als blues und wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen nem blue equippten spieler und nem epic equippten spieler (abgesehen evtl von pvp only gear) werde ich mich IMMER für den epic spieler entscheiden, vor allem wenn ich keinen der beiden kenne. Wie so oft gilt, es ist keine Garantie, dass der spieler gut ist, aber es ist ein faktor, und zwar einer der entscheidend sein kann.


----------



## Shaniya (8. Juli 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Stundenglas des Entwirrers habe ich auch noch..... aber nur weil ich Loot-Pech bei Leo hatte und ich schon ewig nicht mehr dort war, da wir kaum noch SSC gehen.
> 
> Aber dann kannst es getrost ablegen und gegendas  "Tsunamitalisman" eintauschen und schon hast wieder ein Epic was besser ist als Blau ;-)




WENN das Teil denn mal droppen würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es droppt aber nix anderes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab zwar lila epix mit Trefferwertung etc., aber die stats brauch ich nicht und da leg ich lieber ein blaues Teil an, das mir wirklich was bringt, anstatt ein lila Teil nur weils lila ist!


----------



## clarence_666 (8. Juli 2008)

jop das stimm aber wie gesagt das kommt noch..... bin z.Z am zusammen sparen. und ich würde das ja auch verstehen aber und die ziemlichen miesen sockel sind deswegen weil diese S2 sachen eigtl nur fürn einstieg ben für Kara ist. Dann bei der T4 brust oder schultern wird das schon ausgeatauscht....

aber weil viele sagen Random-Grp sind mies da muss ich leider widersprechen weil die letzen gruul un maggie runs waren auch ziemlich, gut kann aber auch sein einfach nur mal glück gehabt

nun ja manche blaue sind aber wirklich nich schlecht wie z.B das oben genannte Stundenglas
und wenn man in paar Heros war oder eben 2 mal kara dann kann man sich ja auch die Kapfrauschbrosche holen


----------



## Shaniya (8. Juli 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> jop das stimm aber wie gesagt das kommt noch..... bin z.Z am zusammen sparen. und ich würde das ja auch verstehen aber und die ziemlichen miesen sockel sind deswegen weil diese S2 sachen eigtl nur fürn einstieg ben für Kara ist. Dann bei der T4 brust oder schultern wird das schon ausgeatauscht....
> 
> aber weil viele sagen Random-Grp sind mies da muss ich leider widersprechen weil die letzen gruul un maggie runs waren auch ziemlich, gut kann aber auch sein einfach nur mal glück gehabt
> 
> ...




Kommt halt immer drauf an welche stats man grade braucht - und für mich ist im moment das Stundenglas am sinnvollsten!


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Oh man, was für ein Vergleich.


Vielleicht könntest Du genau erläutern was Du an dem Vergleich auszusetzen hast statt verallgemeinernden Blödsinn zu schreiben wie


FoolsTome schrieb:


> Fakt ist, egal wie ihr euch das schönreden wollt, Epics sind zu 99% besser als blues


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Ein blinder mit einem krückstock der kein wow spielt würde 30 Spelldmg vorziehen, im gegensatz zu 30 Spellpenetration. 
Items die stats haben, die du brauchst, kann man fast immer in itemlevel unterscheiden, abgesehen davon, dass du am cap bist, was, bei 30 wie du oben geschildert hast, der fall ist. Ansonsten wäre spellpenetration tatsächlich besser, da es mehr effektiven dps bringt.


----------



## RockyHorror (8. Juli 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> ich hab schon non hero inis erlebt die wir abbrechen mussten, weil der voll epic deff warri keine aggro von mehr als einem mob halten konnte, und die anderen mobs immer den heiler (mich) umgehauen haben.



Naja, jeder Def Warri der halbwegs spielen kann, zieht einfach paar sachen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ein blinder mit einem krückstock der kein wow spielt würde 30 Spelldmg vorziehen, im gegensatz zu 30 Spellpenetration.
> Items die stats haben, die du brauchst, kann man fast immer in itemlevel unterscheiden, abgesehen davon, dass du am cap bist, was, bei 30 wie du oben geschildert hast, der fall ist. Ansonsten wäre spellpenetration tatsächlich besser, da es mehr effektiven dps bringt.


Ok, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Vielleicht sollte man einen anderen Weg gehen?
Gar nicht erst fragen wieviel hit/spelldamage/wasauchimmer der Magier hat, der mitkommen möchte, sondern einfach fragen "Was glaubst Du ist besser? 30 +spellpenetration oder 30 +spelldamage?".


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn Spellpenetration dadurch nicht am cap wäre, spellpenetration.

Edit: Ich berichtige mich und behaupte das gegenteil. Die annahme dass es ähnlich wie expertise funktioniert und somit auch pve viable ist, war falsch.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Für so typen die nach dem Equip fragen, habe ich mein ultimatives graues eq mit mungo und behaupte healen, tanken und dmg fahren geht alles gleichzeitig x)


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wenn Spellpenetration dadurch nicht am cap wäre, spellpenetration.


Siehst Du?
Mit der Frage könnte man Leute viel besser aussortieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Siehe edit oben.



			
				Elitistjerks.com schrieb:
			
		

> Spell penetration is of almost no value at all, it's primarily a pvp stat. Spell crit rating tends to come prepackaged on a lot of gear, but is generally not a desirable stat because it takes a monstrous 22.1 points of it to give a 1% increase to crit rate. In all cases, check the gear against a spreadsheet or other theorycrafting tool to see how effective it is, as varying stat values can often make the differences between gear exceedingly difficult to eyeball.


----------



## mendozino (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Fakt ist, egal wie ihr euch das schönreden wollt, Epics sind zu 99% besser als blues und wenn ich die wahl hab zwischen nem blue equippten spieler und nem epic equippten spieler (abgesehen evtl von pvp only gear) werde ich mich IMMER für den epic spieler entscheiden, vor allem wenn ich keinen der beiden kenne. Wie so oft gilt, es ist keine Garantie, dass der spieler gut ist, aber es ist ein faktor, und zwar einer der entscheidend sein kann.



Fakt ist, dass die Itemlevel entscheidend sind und nicht die Rahmenfarbe. Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, manchmal passt halt das epische Teil nicht in die Ausrüstung und bleibt im Sack. Ich hab mit meinem Priester Urmondstoffset und einige "höhere" EpicTeile im Rucksack.
Mit meinem Schurken hab ich D3 komplett. 3 epische Teile aus Kara sind im Rucksack weil der Setbonus für meine Art den Schurken zu spielen effektiver ist.
Ich hab mit meinem Schurken in komplett blau (das beste aus den normalen Instanzen und Ingi Epicteilen) vor über einem Jahr die Hälfte der heroischen Instanzen gemacht. Wer damals schon heroisch war wird bestätigen, dass die Schwierigkeiten damals viel höher waren als heute. Man musste alle Fähigkeiten seines Chars beherrschen um durchzukommen. Und was für Erlebnisse ich damals hatte mit episch equippten Leuten, die Ihren 2 Tasten Char bedienten spottet jeder Beschreibung.

Für mich zählt eher woher er die Ausrüstung hat. PVP - dann weiss ich mal gar net ob er Aggromanagment kann, ob er Tiere einschläfern kann, ob er Fallen setzen kann, ob er Mobs mit Fear kontrollieren kann, etc. Wär für mich eher ein "No"
Wenn er aber D3 Set hat dann weiss ich, er war häufig mit Gruppen in Instanzen und ist auf jeden Fall erfahrene und eingermassen sozialverträglich.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Edit: Ich berichtige mich und behaupte das gegenteil. Die annahme dass es ähnlich wie expertise funktioniert und somit auch pve viable ist, war falsch.


Respekt. Die Wenigsten geben hier Irrtümer zu.



mendozino schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Itemlevel entscheidend sind und nicht die Rahmenfarbe.


Dem Rest Deines Posts stimme ich vollkommen zu.
Dem ersten (einleitenden) Satz jedoch ganz und gar nicht.

Es gibt wirklich viele Fälle wo das Itemlevel nicht wirklich viel zu sagen hat.
Ein aus der Luft gegrifenes Beispiel habe ich oben bereits erwähnt.
Ein weiteres wäre vielleicht das Druiden-Tank-Gear.

Ich kenne da eine sehr, sehr schöne Seite, allerdings habe ich den Link zuhause und nicht hier auf der Arbeit und kann die Seite auch leider über google gerade nicht finden.
Vielleicht tut's auch diese: http://druid.wikispaces.com/Tanking+Gear+List
Bei den Kopfbedeckungen steht an Platz 2 z.B. ein blaues Dingen mit zufälliger Verzauberung - Itemlevel 109.
Das schöne lila Epic auf Platz 3 hat hingegen ein Itemlevel von 133.


----------



## mendozino (8. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dem Rest Deines Posts stimme ich vollkommen zu.
> Dem ersten (einleitenden) Satz jedoch ganz und gar nicht.
> 
> Es gibt wirklich viele Fälle wo das Itemlevel nicht wirklich viel zu sagen hat.



Meine Antwort bezog sich auf ein Statement dass episch immer besser sei als blau. Und wenn überhaupt dann ist der Itemlevel aussagekräftig.
Und dann muss aber das Item noch in meine Skillung und zu meiner Ausrüstung passen. Insofern kann dann ein objektiv höherwertiges Item subjektiv schlechter sein.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Meine Antwort bezog sich auf ein Statement dass episch immer besser sei als blau. Und wenn überhaupt dann ist der Itemlevel aussagekräftig.
> Und dann muss aber das Item noch in meine Skillung und zu meiner Ausrüstung passen. Insofern kann dann ein objektiv höherwertiges Item subjektiv schlechter sein.


Epic ist auch immer besser als blau. Nenn mir ein beispiel außer irgendwelche Relics.


----------



## aimbotuse (8. Juli 2008)

Ich sehs das immer an meinem Krieger.
Ich bin nicht komplett epiq und ich habe auch keine "Tank" Waffe - ich benutze Drachenmal weil bisher keines der Schwerter gedroppt ist - Ich habe 3(oder waren es 4?) blaue items noch an (D3 Teile oder gleichwertiges) und die "besten" Steine die man kaufen kann in meine Eq. Ich werde nicht mal Kara als Mt mitgenommen(trotz 13.5k leben und genügen ausw/block/par) - warum? Genau, weil ich keine imba Tank waffe habe bzw. noch blaue Items - wobei ich kara schon Mt war, bevor ich die Abzeichenklamotten hatte die ja T5/6 gleichwertig sein sollen. Lieber wird dann ein PvP Eq full epic Tank genommen. Interessant wird es dann immer wenn sie am Theater/Kurator scheitern und dann die Frage kommt ob ich nicht doch mitkommen würde. 

Genauso mit meinem Schattenpriester - ich habe "nur" 837 Spell dmg mit diesem, also bissle epic, schattenzwirnset und blaue sachen halt. Wenn ich dann mal mitgenommen werde bin ich im Dmg meistens besser als die Full epic pvp mages/hunter - wie kommts? Aber glauben tun einem die Leute das ja nicht.

Ich persönlich gebs auch zu - ich frag vorher nach Eq.
Warum?
Ganz einfach - weil ich diese Pvp Epic süchtigen Idioten nicht in einer Hero/Kara+ Ini dabeihaben will - sie machen keinen Schaden, flamen meistens nur rum wie Imba sie doch sein und wie viel besser.
Stehn dabei dann im Schaden hinter den Grün/Blau equippten Leuten. Nur glauben tun sie das selber nicht.

Edit: Mir fehlt grad noch nen Spruch von nem Pvp Eq Hexer ein :

"Ihr benutzt kein Ts für eine Hero Ini?Mit euch scheiß Noobs geh ich nicht mit !" und weg war er...


----------



## cazimir (8. Juli 2008)

Itemlevel ist der letzte ****.... Bsp: Was will ein Magier mitm 20 Spelldmg/60 Ausdauer Stück, wenn er ein 30Hit/10Int haben kann? Gut Ausdauer brauchst du irgendwann ab T6 ^^ , aber das Beispiel sollte nur zeigen, wie irreführend das Itemlevel ist.

Die Frage nach Fullepic ist ebenfalls sinnfrei... PvP Equip ist auch Episch, allerdings ist für PvE selbst das D3 teilweise besser als das S1.

Wichtig sind die Werte für die PvE relevanten Stats.
Soll es schnell gehen, frage ich schon nach den Stats, allerdings lässt das auch nur Vermutungen zu.





David schrieb:


> Ich finde "Char spielen können" sehr lächerlich, besonders wenn es um Equip-Voraussetzende Aufgaben wie Tanken oder Heilen geht.



Ich weis zwar nicht wie das bei Heiler ist, aber ich hab auch in Blau mit 1-2 Craftbaren Epics Kara komplett als MT durchgezogen.
Solche Sachen wie "nie mitm Rücken zum Gegner stehen" oder "Trinkets einsetzen wenn die Heiler grad ausser Gefecht sind" gehören für mich auch zu "Char spielen können". Neulich ist beim Schrecken ein T5 Tank umgefallen, der hat da ein paar Sachen wohl nicht beherzigt ^^


----------



## Aplizzier (8. Juli 2008)

Jo ich mit meinem Furywarri durfte mal nicht auch nicht mit Kara weil ich n icht ein einziges Epic hatte. Hatte aber komplett blaues pve eq und 2-3 grüne Sachen. Wo ich finde das es an mir als DD nicht uzum abbruch kommt.Aber naja viele denken halt " s cheiß auf skill give me epics!!!" xD


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Nightbane kann crushings. Sei auch du fair und lerne, was crushings sind, und wie sie sich verhalten. Dein Tank wird es dir Danken.

P.S. Crushings sind Randomschläge ohne internal CD und Swingtimer. Wenn du pech hast hittet dich Nightbane also 3 mal in 0,3 sekunden mit crushings und dein T6 tank fällt um.


----------



## Khyzer (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Epic ist auch immer besser als blau. Nenn mir ein beispiel außer irgendwelche Relics.



Ich frage immer nach Gear! NN ewig in Gümmel Instanzen rumkrepeln!


----------



## Nightwraith (8. Juli 2008)

Idwal schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja in nem anderen thread dazu geäußert, dass ich auf nem priv server spiele, und da machen wir eig alle inis, ohne dass man für bt soo besonders gut equipt sein muss, und bevpr ihr jetzt alle flamed, bei uns is ALLES blizzlike, also auch bosse, mit spells, phasen etc. und wir schaffen das auch so, ohne nur epics zu haben


BT ohne Epics halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich...mal ein blaues Trinket vielleicht, aber sonst wirds wohl kaum machbar.
...da kann man noch so toll spielen, irgendwann spielen stats eben uach ne Rolle.
Aber wenn manche Leute nur jemand mit nach Kara nehmen wenn er Full-Epic ist, dann kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln.
Wenn der großteil blau ist sollte das reichen. Das macht allerdings einen Unterschied ob es ein Marken-Farm-Raid mit lauter T5-T6 Leuten ist oder ein normaler EQ-Farm-Raid.


----------



## mendozino (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Epic ist auch immer besser als blau. Nenn mir ein beispiel außer irgendwelche Relics.



Nicht dein Ernst?

/blascitem 30676:4:Griff des Lauerers  episch

/blascitem 27911:3:Flüsternder Sattelgurt der Epoche   rar


----------



## sarika (8. Juli 2008)

ich habs mir abgewöhnt mit randoms in ne ini zu gehen, hatte bis auf ein oder zweimal nur pech damit.
aber im normalfall hängt das nicht mit der ausrüstung, sondern mit der spielweise zusammen. wer seinen char nicht spielen kann, wird das auch nicht mit full S4 oder T6 können. und wer hauptsächlich pvp spielt hat von pve auch keine ahnung, denn da zählen andere werte und ist ein anderes vorgehen von nöten als im pvp.
ich denke mal ich würde nur nach der ausrüstung fragen oder schauen, wenn derjenige maintank sein soll, oder wenns auge oder schlangenschrein geht, aber alles darunter ist eigentlich nur da um die chars auszustatten und da fällt ein grün/blau equipter meist nicht auf. wir haben gestern auch kara mit unseren schlecht ausgestatteten twinks gecleart, hatten nur einen palaheiler und einen jäger mit kara equipt dabei und bis auf ein - zwei wipes beim prinzen und nightbane sind wir gut durchgekommen. denn jeder wußte was abläuft und was zu tun ist. die erfahrung ist mir persöhnlich wichtiger.


----------



## mendozino (8. Juli 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Itemlevel ist der letzte ****.... Bsp: Was will ein Magier mitm 20 Spelldmg/60 Ausdauer Stück, wenn er ein 30Hit/10Int haben kann? Gut Ausdauer brauchst du irgendwann ab T6 ^^ , aber das Beispiel sollte nur zeigen, wie irreführend das Itemlevel ist.



Das Itemlevel ist nicht irreführend. Es ist eine Angabe wie hoch das Item eingeschätzt werden kann, wenn die Stats für einen passen. Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Ein Item mit Int, Spelldamage und Manareg des Itemlevels 115 ist stärker als eines mit gleichen Stats mit Itemlevel 105.
Ob es für dich passt, zu deiner Skillung etc. sagt das natürlich gar nicht. Aber auf so eine Idee kommt ja wohl auch keiner oder?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (8. Juli 2008)

Ps. Was zum Geier soll das Tier 3,5 sein? oO

Nochmals ganz langsam. 

Dungon Set 1   (das soll wohl für einige das T0 gewesen sein)
Dungon Set 2   (...und weil sie so kreativ sind, nennen sie das D2 einfach T0,5)
Dungon Set 3   (Das rare Set von BC nennen jetzt aber wieder einge T3,5? oO)

Da Fehlt irgendwie jegliche Logik. Und nein das Set aus AQ40 war nicht das ''T2,5''! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tier 1, Tier 2, Tier 3, Tier 4, Tier 5 und Tier 6. Mehr gibts jetzt da nunmal nicht. 

Gruss ^^


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ob es für dich passt, zu deiner Skillung etc. sagt das natürlich gar nicht. Aber auf so eine Idee kommt ja wohl auch keiner oder?


Sag sowas nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (8. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Das Itemlevel ist nicht irreführend. Es ist eine Angabe wie hoch das Item eingeschätzt werden kann, wenn die Stats für einen passen. Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
> Ein Item mit Int, Spelldamage und Manareg des Itemlevels 115 ist stärker als eines mit gleichen Stats mit Itemlevel 105.
> Ob es für dich passt, zu deiner Skillung etc. sagt das natürlich gar nicht. Aber auf so eine Idee kommt ja wohl auch keiner oder?



Natürlich ist das so gemeint wie du es geschrieben hast, allerdings gibt es so viel Möglichkeiten verschiedene Stats zu kombinieren und all diese stats werden wiederrum anders für jede Klasse eingestuft, dass das Itemlevel wieder keinen Sinn hat.
Theoretisch bringt es nur was, wenn du ein Item mit nur einen Stat vergleich willst und dazu brauchst du nun wirklich kein Itemlevel.

Ein Gegenstand mit 30Crit 10Spelldmg sollte das gleiche Itemlevel wie ein Gegenstand mit 30Spelldmg und 10Crit haben. Allerdings haben beide riesige Unterschiede. Eben: 





> Ob es für dich passt, zu deiner Skillung etc. sagt das natürlich gar nicht.


.
Von daher kannst dir das Itemlevel schenken -.-


----------



## Senty (8. Juli 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Und? Glaubst du es interessiert irgendwen, was auf deinem Möchtegern-Server los ist?



Geb ich dir Recht... allein die Tatsache das er Öffentlich postet das er auf nem Priv-Server spielt ist schon ne Frechheit...
Und Abgesehen davon ist auf nem Priv-Server jeder Boss in irgend ner Hinsicht Verbuggt, jeder Skill und n Haufen items..
(ja ich hab auch mal auf so nem drecks server gespielt ._. hab aber schnell erkannt das es nichts bringt..)

LEUTE VOM PRIV SERVER JUST STFU! Danke


----------



## Torglosch (8. Juli 2008)

Sollte ich einmal Random gehen was kaum noch vorkommt dann schaue ich mir das Equip der anderen meistens an, aber nicht um zu sehen ob das alles Lila dingens sind sondern um zu sehen ob die Leute ihre Klasse verstanden haben b.z.w. sich mit ihrem Char mühe geben.

Leute ohne Sockelsteine, ohne verzauberungen auf Items die sie ziemlich sicher noch eine Weile tragen werden oder auch mit total sinnlosen Dingen (Hunter mit Stärke auf beiden Waffen, keine brauchbaren Schmuckstücke ausser Karotte und Insignie u.s.w.) machen da eben gleich einen schlechten Eindruck.

Wer bei seinem Equip schon keine Ahnung oder keinen Einsatz zeigt der wird auch nicht besser spielen. Da lieber jemand mit blauem Zeugs das vernünftig gesockelt ist und vielleicht auch schon die eine oder andere teurere verzauberung aufweisst, das zeigt dann das derjenige wirklich weiterkommen will und auch seinen Teil zum Erfolg beiträgt.



Generel zum Thema. Viele Leute haben KEINE Ahnung was gerade die anderen Klassen brauchen und können daher meist gar nicht beurteilen ob das Equip gut ist. Die zählen dann eben nur Epics und vielleicht noch das Itemlevel und ziehen dann z.B einen S3 Krieger einem gut verzauberten und gesockelten vor, und whipen dann entsprechend weil der keine Ahnung vom Tanken hat und auch kaum avoid hat, nur cirtimmun durch Abhärtung.


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Wenn du pech hast hittet dich Nightbane also 3 mal in 0,3 sekunden mit crushings und dein T6 tank fällt um.



Jeder T6-Tank, Druiden ausgenommen, ist passiv crushimmun. Ein T6-Tank frisst keine Crushings mehr. Nicht im Tempel und schon erst recht nicht in Karazhan. Zumindest trifft das auf alle normalen Raid-Instanzen zu. Nur in Sunwell gelten durch die Aura des Sonnenbrunnens andere Regeln.
Und selbst wenn die Nightbanane nen T6-Tank zufällig crushen sollte (weil er nen paar Klamotten abgelegt hat um überhaupt noch Wut zu bekommen), dann tötet er ihn nicht mit 3 Schlägen. Nen Crushing macht nur 150% Schaden und nicht 150.000%.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem Held, der meint, Epic sei eigentlich immer besser als rar, sei mal gesagt, dass er keine all zu große Ahnung zu haben scheint. Besonders bei Schmuckstücken und Totems/Relikten/Buchbänden etc... gibt es Questbelohnungen und blaue Instanz-Dropps, die 100x besser als jedes Epic sind.
Also unsere Tank-Druiden rennen selbst in SWP noch mit dem Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit rum. Ist halt eines der besten Tank-Trinkets für Druiden und jeder Druide liebt diesen "Oh-Shit-Button" so sehr, dass er ihn niemals ablegen würde.


Generell ist zur Thematik zu sagen, dass ein Blick auf das Equip immer angesagt ist.
Wir raiden derzeit den T6-Content (für SWP reichts halt noch nicht ganz) und bei uns bewerben sich quasi täglich Spieler, bei denen dir das Lachen im Halse stecken bleibt.

"Full Epic" heißt dann in Wahrheit: "Mix aus PvP-Equip, Crafted Items und Random-Epics, mit etwas Glück ein Heroic-Dropp. Sockelsteine durch die Bank weg weiß oder grün, bei Castern vorzugsweise mit Spellpenetration. Kein einziges Item sinnvoll verzaubert." Kurz gesagt, ein frischer 70er mit vollem D3-Equip hat mehr Potential. "Raiderfahrung" ist beim näheren Nachfragen dann "Karazhan clear, außer Nightbane und Nethergroll".


Solche Leute braucht die Welt nicht. Das sind die Spieler, die 24 anderen Spielern den Abend verderben, weil sie im Raid nur Schei*e bauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (8. Juli 2008)

ich würd auch nich mit leuten die nicht mindestens t5/t6 equipped sind in instanzen gehen. t4 hat mittlerweile jeder lowskiller in rnd raids bekommen, über badges zeug, dass sich jeder erleecht brauchen wir nicht reden. mit solchen leuten brauch ich meine zeit nicht verschwenden, da ist das risiko viel zu groß zu wipen.
also mindestens t5/t6 - ansonsten kkthxbye.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst?
> 
> /blascitem 30676:4:Griff des Lauerers  episch
> 
> /blascitem 27911:3:Flüsternder Sattelgurt der Epoche   rar


Ja, toll, rdm enchant. Sonst noch was? o.o


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Jeder T6-Tank, Druiden ausgenommen, ist passiv crushimmun. Ein T6-Tank frisst keine Crushings mehr. Nicht im Tempel und schon erst recht nicht in Karazhan. Zumindest trifft das auf alle normalen Raid-Instanzen zu. Nur in Sunwell gelten durch die Aura des Sonnenbrunnens andere Regeln.
> Und selbst wenn die Nightbanane nen T6-Tank zufällig crushen sollte (weil er nen paar Klamotten abgelegt hat um überhaupt noch Wut zu bekommen), dann tötet er ihn nicht mit 3 Schlägen. Nen Crushing macht nur 150% Schaden und nicht 150.000%.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passiv crushimmun? Also mein MT bist bt hyjal equipped 4/5 bosse und 4/8 und er frisst noch crushings, was macht er falsch *roleeyes*


----------



## Janaki (8. Juli 2008)

Haha, bist du lustig. Das Zeug für die Marken ist teilweise besser als t5. Ich hab mir inzwischen für meinen Schami das bescheuerte pvp Set geholt, weil mich keiner mit nach Kara nehmen wollte. Boah, ich hasse PvP.. Und wegen solcher Deppen, die nur auf die Farbe schauen, tanke ich mit meinem Krieger nicht mehr für randoms. Das ist mir einfach zu blöd. Ich hab nicht so wahnsinnig viel Leben, bin aber zu 82% crushimmun. Interessiert aber nicht, ich hab kein t5 an und nur nen t6 Handschuh. Wegen eurer Kurzsichtigkeit kommen ganze Gruppen nicht weiter, und ihr selber sucht euch 4 Stunden nen Ast um in 2 Stunden durch Kara zu kommen. Sind 6 Stunden Zeitverschwendung, in der eine Gruppe, die nicht soviel Wert auf lila legt, aber trotzdem Ahnung hat, ohne Stress die Ini ausräumt.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Passiv crushimmun? Also mein MT bist bt hyjal equipped 4/5 bosse und 4/8 und er frisst noch crushings, was macht er falsch *roleeyes*


Falsches Equip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollte (beim Def-Krieger)nicht einmal T6 brauchen um eine passive Crushimmunität zu erreichen - wenn man sein Equip auf die entsprechenden Werte auslegt.
Ob es sinnvoll ist (weil man dafür in der Regel andere Stats zurückschieben muß wie z.B. Stamina), das mag ich als nicht-Tank nicht beurteilen.


----------



## aimbotuse (8. Juli 2008)

Sehen wir der Tatsache ins Gesicht - Pvp Eq gehört verboten im Pve bereich. Wer pvp eq anhat sollte ausm pve bereich verbannt werden - somit würden die Inis wieder interessanter werden, es würde mehr rnd grps geben und alle hätten mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-Re4l (8. Juli 2008)

Schlimmer ist es wenn man Def Tank ist... bin fast komplett Epic mit meinen Krieger und bin trotzdem (laut einigen Meinungen) untauglich für schnellen Kara run. Die Erfahrung zählt heute nicht mehr (Das ist mein 2. Deftank) nur noch Equip. Es gab auch einen moment da dachte ich, mich trifft ein Schlag. Ich (15,1 HP unbuffed und 100% Defequip) wurde durch einen s2 Krieger mit Schild und +Vert. Sockeln ersetzt. Wo soll das bloß enden...


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Falsches Equip.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Definieren bitte. Welche werte braucht er?


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich trauer heute noch gewaltig dem http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28190 hinterher, den ich vor etwa einem Jahr in Unkenntnis (ich wollt ich könnt sagen ich war besoffen) der Bedeutung der Haste Wertung entsorgt hab und der nun nicht mehr droppen mag *schnüff*.


----------



## Lemmerer (8. Juli 2008)

Mich kotzt es auch an wenn ich mal Rdm-ZA gehen möchte. Mich nimmt keiner mit weil diese Gruppen nur T5;T6-Equipte Leute mitnehmen.
Wenn ich trotzdem mal ne Gruppe die meinem T4-Hunter mitnehmen will, weil diese einsehen das ich wegen dem Equip rein will und jeder mal klein anfängt, kommt die Frage nach der Erfahung.. Erfahrung? Habe ich keine weil ich nie ZA ware. Wenn ich so Antwort bekomme ich sofort eine Absage. "Sorry, ohne Erfahrung wirst du es nicht schaffe."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll ich Erfahrung sammeln wenn mich keiner mitnimmt. Gildenintern raiden wir ZA nicht so oft und wenn wir mal raiden dann bin ich zz Ersatz.
Ich hasse Leute die einen nicht mitnehmen nur weil er kein gutes Equip hat. Aber was solls. Sollen diese doch Spieler mitnehmen die keine Ahnung von ihrem Charakter haben. Ich habe habe Zeit.

Meine Meinung: Gibt es keiner weil es keine Lösung für das Problem gibt. Man kann es diesen Spielern nicht vorschrieben "schwächere" Spieler mitzunehmen.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Definieren bitte. Welche werte braucht er?


Tja, mein Krieger ist Level 24 und mein Dudu level 34 glaub ich.^^
Aber ich nehme an: Generell alles was dodge, parry und block erhöht.

Genaueres können bestimmt die Krieger unter uns sagen/schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (8. Juli 2008)

Also, keine ahnung ob es hier schon jemand geschrieben hat weil ich mir die Themen hier auf buffed nicht mehr durch lese wenn es über 3 seiten geht da zu viel geistiger Dünnschiss dabei ist und ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Werden bei "Gildenruns" die ersatz suchen meistens gut equipte mit genommen da die seltener auf items würfeln. <--- Itemgeil
2. Scheint die jüngere Gamerschaft nicht zu kapieren das Epics nicht automatisch Godlikes sind und es nicht nur darauf ankommt. <--- Deshalb WoW ab 21!!!
3. Ist das erst das das "Anfangsstadium" von dem was noch auf uns zu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn die Entwickler nicht JETZT reagieren wirds zu spät sein, die gesamte Gamerwelt von 12 jährigen bespawnt sein und sie werden hoffentlich dadurch pleite gehen oder die server closen damit sie draus lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



letzter Tipp:

Raids bei denen so etwas gefragt wird, den Raidleiter ignorieren und aufpassen das ihr nicht mit selbigen Gildenmitgliedern in einen Raid geratet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## aimbotuse (8. Juli 2008)

"Bravoplayer": Dann darf man garnicht mehr mit irgendwem Raiden gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> 2. Scheint die jüngere Gamerschaft nicht zu kapieren das Epics nicht automatisch Godlikes sind und es nicht nur darauf ankommt. <--- Deshalb WoW ab 21!!!



An dem Tag an dem dies wirklich und nachweisbar umgesetzt wird, werde ich zum gläubigen Katholiken und keinen Sonntagsgottesdienst mehr versäumen. Die Zahl der Kerzen die ich dafür anzünden würde wäre.......episch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Victiln (8. Juli 2008)

Finde ich auch furchtbar.

Ich meine, wie soll man als Healer ne Kara grp finden, wenn man noch keine Gelegenheit hatte, sich mit anständigen Items auszustatten.

Mit komplett blauen und grünen (*schäm*) Items hatte ich etwa 1000 addheal. Aber die Leute, die healer suchen, meinen 1.2k sind minimum. Ein anderer meinte sogar, ich bräuchte 1.5k addheal. HALLO?
Ich meine, wie soll man an 1.5k addheal kommen, wenn man nie in eine Kara grp mitgenommen wird?

Zum Glück habe ich gute Freunde, die sich nix draus machten, dass ich nich so gut equipt bin und mit trotzdem mitnahmen.


----------



## Ashen (8. Juli 2008)

crushimmun ist zB jeder krieger-tank, der dran denkt schildblock obenzuhalten und das glück hat nicht öfter als 2 mal innerhalb innerhalb von 5 sekunden getroffen zu werden. wird er 2mal getroffen, ist er solang nicht mehr crushimmun, bis er es schafft schildblock wieder zu aktivieren.
diese regeln gilt auch bereits bei blauem equip und hat nichts mit MH/BT equip zu tun.


----------



## Amoenitas (8. Juli 2008)

Victiln schrieb:


> Finde ich auch furchtbar.
> 
> Ich meine, wie soll man als Healer ne Kara grp finden, wenn man noch keine Gelegenheit hatte, sich mit anständigen Items auszustatten.
> 
> ...



An dieser Stelle würde jetzt sicher ein Flame-Post kommen der sagt: "dann geh halt heroics, n00b!" 
Nur wird man mit 1k heal leider auch nicht heroic mitgenommen. 

Mit gutem blauem Equip (normale Inis und Questitems) bin ich auf 1,2k heal gekommen und hatte das Glück, Kara mitzukommen und in 3 runs fast komplett ausgestattet zu werden (armschienen attumen, t4 handschuhe und kopf, aran offhand, prinz kolben, siechhuf ring).


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> crushimmun ist zB jeder krieger-tank, der dran denkt schildblock obenzuhalten und das glück hat nicht öfter als 2 mal innerhalb innerhalb von 5 sekunden getroffen zu werden. wird er 2mal getroffen, ist er solang nicht mehr crushimmun, bis er es schafft schildblock wieder zu aktivieren.
> diese regeln gilt auch bereits bei blauem equip und hat nichts mit MH/BT equip zu tun.


Dir ist schon klar, daß es gerade eben um passive Crushimmunität ging, gell?


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (8. Juli 2008)

Victiln schrieb:


> Finde ich auch furchtbar.
> 
> Ich meine, wie soll man als Healer ne Kara grp finden, wenn man noch keine Gelegenheit hatte, sich mit anständigen Items auszustatten.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist das Problem in deiner Situation. Rnd-Gruppen bestehen halt meist aus leuten die eine Instanz nich perfekt beherschen. Besseres gear bringt den Leuten dann mehr Spileraum in kritischen Momenten. Deshalb geniese lieber das Zusammenspiel mit deinen Freunden/Gildenmates als dich mit Rnd's ab zu mühen.

Dieses Porblem wird immer bestehen bleiben solange jeder an epix ran kommt. 

Wurd ja scho oft erwähnt, und es ist Fakt das wir früher Kara mit BLAUEM PvE gear geschafft haben. Mann brauchte dann halt 3 Healer und nich nur 2.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (8. Juli 2008)

Früher... Das war noch schön^^


----------



## Ashen (8. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß es gerade eben um passive Crushimmunität ging, gell?



Ok, PASSIV crushimmun werden kannst du bereits mit Karaequip. aber zu welchem preis? man verliert dadurch einfach zu viel leben, da man voll auf avoidance sockelt. selbst als sunwell tank sockelt man sich nicht crushimmun - die meisten sunwell tanks müssen immernoch im falle eines treffers, den sie nicht mehr durch schildblock abfangen zu 12-22% damit rechnen, dass es sich um einen crush handelt (sunwell aura nicht berücksichtigt), abhängig davon ob sie auf avoidance oder ausdauer sockeln. BT/MH Gear garantiert keine passive crushimmunität. man macht auch nichts falsch, wenn man nicht passiv crushimmun ist.


----------



## Zro1988 (8. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Die leute wissen seit einfach nicht was wichtig ist, selbst wenn jemand seinen eigenen char spielen kann, hater/sie in der regel keine Ahnung von den 8 anderen Klassen. Wie oft ich mir schon anhören musste das. z.B. mein Tank zu wenig leben hätte. Ich hab sogar schon Krieger mit S2 gesehen die versucht haben maggi zu tanken, waren ja full epic.
> Heiler in PvP zeug die nach sek kein mana mehr haben und DDler mit einer dps Zahl die unter aller kanone ist, hauptsache Lila.




so siehst aus, deswegen nehm ich grundsätzlich einfach keine pvpler bzw. sx leute mit in raids, vielleicht 1 oder höchstens 2 gegenstände, aber mehr nicht.
wenn se raiden wollen soll sie sich in der richtung pve weiter equipen und mir nicht mit sons cheiß kommen.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ok, PASSIV crushimmun werden kannst du bereits mit Karaequip. aber zu welchem preis? man verliert dadurch einfach zu viel leben, da man voll auf avoidance sockelt. selbst als sunwell tank sockelt man sich nicht crushimmun - die meisten sunwell tanks müssen immernoch im falle eines treffers, den sie nicht mehr durch schildblock abfangen zu 12-22% damit rechnen, dass es sich um einen crush handelt (sunwell aura nicht berücksichtigt), abhängig davon ob sie auf avoidance oder ausdauer sockeln. BT/MH Gear garantiert keine passive crushimmunität. man macht auch nichts falsch, wenn man nicht passiv crushimmun ist.


Wenn man nicht passiv Crushimmun ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ein durchgehender Schlag ein Crushing ist in der Regel ne Ecke höher als 12-22% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, daß man allein durch T6-Gear nicht automatisch passiv crushimmun ist.
Wie sinnvoll es im Endcontent ist auf Crushimmunität zu setzen und dafür Stamina bewußt zu vernachlässigen, das kann ich wie gesagt nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Menticore1987 (8. Juli 2008)

hmm najo in gewisser Hinsicht kann ich das Anliegen verstehen. Wer rumkotzt und leute sucht für Kara die nur T5 EQ und grösser haben erhofft sich einen schnellen run, aber wenn man da 1 oder 2 green/blue equippte mitnimmt hat man vllt. 20 min länger, und das is nun echt nicht schlimm...Wir haben so unsere Stammplayer für Kara/HC, und wenn was fehlt wird gefüllt, EQ ist eig. ziemlich wurscht ausser gewisse Werte fehlen WIRKLICH die für einen Ecounter benötigt werden. Aber das muss dann wirklich ein total beschissen equippter sein.

Wiederum:
Wenn leute T5/T6 Spieler suchen für ZA, dann liegt das daran weil sie die Timeloots reissen wollen, und das ist schon mit solch Equippten Leuten schwer. Da kann man dann nicht ein Auge zudrücken und nen Greeny Tank mitnehmen, so gibts nur Wipes...Egal wieviel Skill er hat, die Bosse überlebt der ned lang. Und GRUNDSÄTZLICH ( ich sag das mal so weil es immer die Ausnahmen gibt ) sind die leute die T6 tragen und ihren Char nicht gerade gekauft haben geskillte leute,  weil man an das EQ nur rankommt wenn man auch was kann!

soviele von meiner Seite aus...


----------



## Lilo07 (8. Juli 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> jop ich zum beispiel bin mit meinem eq (ich weiß das es nich sooo gut ist) auch in Gruul und Maggie ganz gut durch gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap, du bist au in der geilsten Gilde auf der Welt 

Mitm00ns>Sk Gaming

Die buffed-Gilde!! och ich wäre da so gern drinnen, aber bin leider schon mit meinen ganzen kumpels auf Tichondrius =)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte jeden Abend in Innis gehen. Ich habe einen Deff-Krieger. Ich möchte aber nicht, warum ?

Weil man mit Randoms so viel Spaß hat, wie beim Zahnarzt während einer Wurzelbehandlung. 

Random Kara ? Um Gottes willen.

Wir haben damals einen Raid gegründet und sind da drin Tagelang gewhiped. Jetzt will jeder 2 Tage nachdem 
er seinen Char auf 70 hat komplett epic sein. Das das nicht gehen kann und das jeder erst mal ein paar Wochen
üben sollte, ist wohl keinem mehr klar.

Viel wichtiger als die Frage "Zeig mal Dein Equip" wäre "Tipp mal /played ein und sag mit wie lange Du schon
spielst"

Zu den PvP Epics sag ich gar nix mehr, das ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## cazimir (8. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Definieren bitte. Welche werte braucht er?



Du musst mit Ausweichen, Parrieren, Blocken und Verfehlen auf 102,4% kommen. 

Durch Schildblock kann fast jeder Krieger aktiv Crushimmun werden, wenn der Gegner eine gringere Angriffsgeschwindigkeit als 2sek hat. Allerdings geht diese Rechnung nicht mehr auf, sobald der Gegner einmal parriert, da so sein nächster Angriff um bis zu 40% früher kommen kann.



FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ja, toll, rdm enchant. Sonst noch was? o.o


Für Magier:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28530
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28134
zomfg das ist ja sogar nur lvl68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bringt aber 0,01dps und dpm bei mir mehr ^^
Oh ja auch für Magier ist jede Rüssi situationsbedingt besser oder schlechter...


----------



## Milivoje (8. Juli 2008)

frage: "wie viel spelldamage hast du?"
antwort: " genug!"
ende der diskussion. wer dennoch vor instanz betritt so brennend interessiert ist, kann ja ins arsenal schauen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (8. Juli 2008)

Kenne ich. Wollte mal mit nach ZA, hatte bis auf 2 blaue Sachen nur Epix und wurde nicht mitgenommen, ausd em Grund ''Du bsit nicht Full Epic und machst kein DMG!''

Bin Schurke, habe auch nur Leder mti Beweglichkeit, Stärke/Ausdauer deauf, also optim al und ich spiele schon lange nen Schurken und weiß wie man damit umzugehen hat, aber gibt halt immernoch Leute die denken sie wärens mit ihrem FulL Epic Warri, der im PvP gegen Leute die Green sind verkackt.


----------



## Zero. Inc (8. Juli 2008)

Cool das ihr das auch so seht bei uns aufem Server (Azshara) Kommste als Mage manchmal nichtmal mit Gruul wennde fast 1k spell hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du z.B. s1 hast erst recht nicht (Und sowas bei T4 Instanzen)


----------



## Alien123 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung: Equip < Skill (obwohl es beim tank eher ausgewogen ausfällt)

Neulich wurde ich mit meinem Restro Druiden Twink freundlicherweise mit nach Kara mitgenommen. Die Gruppe bestand teils aus Leuten die schon bt raideten bzw. mindestens t4 trugen. Als ich gegen Ende des Raides auf mein Recount schaute, platzte mir beinahe der Arsch. Trotz meines läppischen einen Pve Item und grade mal 2 S1 Teile (sonst nur Blau und Grün und teils nichtmal full Heal Equip, also so wie man Kara noch damals anging ohne sich durchziehen zu lassen) war ich in Sachen Heilung an erster Stelle und im Overheal an letzter. Soll nicht angeberisch klingen (ihr wisst ja eh nicht wie meine chars heissen), aber wollte nur hiermit mal meine Meinung unterstützen.


----------



## FoolsTome (8. Juli 2008)

Druiden halt...


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Neulich wurde ich mit meinem Restro Druiden Twink freundlicherweise mit nach Kara mitgenommen. Die Gruppe bestand teils aus Leuten die schon bt raideten bzw. mindestens t4 trugen. Als ich gegen Ende des Raides auf mein Recount schaute, platzte mir beinahe der Arsch. Trotz meines läppischen einen Pve Item und grade mal 2 S1 Teile (sonst nur Blau und Grün und teils nichtmal full Heal Equip, also so wie man Kara noch damals anging ohne sich durchziehen zu lassen) war ich in Sachen Heilung an erster Stelle und im Overheal an letzter. Soll nicht angeberisch klingen (ihr wisst ja eh nicht wie meine chars heissen), aber wollte nur hiermit mal meine Meinung unterstützen.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass ein T6-Heiler ca. ne halbe Ewigkeit später mit seiner Heilung anfängt, weil er einen vielfach höhren Heal-Output hat als du.
Du hast den anderen Heilern quasi die Arbeit abgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sags mal so, wenn bei mir nen Spieler mit 3K nasse im Raid rumsteht sehe ich mich inzwischen nicht mehr zu panikartigen Handlungen genötigt. Als ich noch Kara-Equipped war, war dies bei weitem anders.

Ausserdem bist du als Druide im Overheal immer ganz unten, da ins Leere tickende HoTs nicht ausgewertet werden können.


----------



## Lianara*mk* (8. Juli 2008)

also ob man full epic ist oder nicht spielt echt keine rolle.
in meiner alten gilde gab es nen Priesterder grüne blaue und 1 oder 2 lilaitems hatte und der war eigentlich genauso gut wie mein kumpel mit dem heal pala full epic und ich mit meiner priesterin full epic
wenn man weis was man machen muss dann kann den Equip status ausgleichen.

klar je besser das equip desto besser für den raid so denken halt leider gottes viele aber das stimmt leider nicht immer.
mann sollte sich die leute anschauen und erst dan entscheiden ob man den mitnimmt oder nicht


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Für Magier:
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28530
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28134
> zomfg das ist ja sogar nur lvl68
> ...


Auch wenn ich prinzipiell Deiner Meinung bin halte ich das für ein gaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel.

Abgesehen von den besseren Primärstats...
Beim blauen Dingen hast Du zwar 14 crit mehr, aber du verlierst +4 spelldamage und wichtige +6 hit.
Wenn Du nicht am Hitcap bist, ist die epische Brosche (mit höherem Itemlevel) besser.

Wenn Dein Spreadsheet was anderes behauptet bin ich einfach mal so dreist und sage: Es lügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die epische Brosche hat auch 7 int mehr, was die critchance um fast 0.1% erhöht. Das entspräche etwa 2 Punkten kritischer Trefferwertung. Es bleiben also eigentlich nur noch 12 Punkte critwertung mehr bei der blauen Brosche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juli 2008)

Nunja, die Raidleiter wollen Sicherheit, die heißt nunmal MAX-Ausrüstung, MAX-Spelldämötsch, MAX-Buff-Food, MAX-Fläschchen, eben MAX egal obs die wirklich brauchst oder nicht. Die Zeiten der Pioniere sind vorbei, seit Monaten...


----------



## 13101987 (8. Juli 2008)

Eine Freundin wollte ihre Gilde überreden, mich mit nach Gruul zu nehmen.Naja, ich wurde am Ende net mitgenommen, da ich ja noch zwei rar items trage (hab trotzdem nen Schadensbonus von 1049, beherrsche meinen Charakter nahezu perfekt und hab mit dem auch schon zu der Zeit ZA clear gehabt). Aber das war denen egal, da ich ja zwei Epis zu wenig habe......


----------



## N00blike (8. Juli 2008)

13101987 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin wollte ihre Gilde überreden, mich mit nach Gruul zu nehmen.Naja, ich wurde am Ende net mitgenommen, da ich ja noch zwei rar items trage (hab trotzdem nen Schadensbonus von 1049, beherrsche meinen Charakter nahezu perfekt und hab mit dem auch schon zu der Zeit ZA clear gehabt). Aber das war denen egal, da ich ja zwei Epis zu wenig habe......




lol was das denn für ne gilde??? selbst im buffed guide steht drin das man den mit rarem equip legen kann... 
scheiss epics die machen das game immer weiter kaputt...


----------



## Ashen (8. Juli 2008)

13101987 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin wollte ihre Gilde überreden, mich mit nach Gruul zu nehmen.Naja, ich wurde am Ende net mitgenommen, da ich ja noch zwei rar items trage (hab trotzdem nen Schadensbonus von 1049, beherrsche meinen Charakter nahezu perfekt und hab mit dem auch schon zu der Zeit ZA clear gehabt). Aber das war denen egal, da ich ja zwei Epis zu wenig habe......



es sollte echt nur eine farbe geben... wenn blizzard einfach alle items lila machen würd gebe es solche probleme nicht mehr. schade, dass epics missbraucht werden um leute auszusortieren,


----------



## René93 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich find das mit dem Equip so dämlich (deshalb pausier ich jetz bis wotlk und spiel lotro)!
Ich hatte grünes Equip (manch einer will das jetz flamen wegen NOOB nur grünes). Also mir fehlten noch 4 Teile bis blau full. Als ich doch mich immer mehr blau anzog um Kara mitzugehen is mir was aufgefallen: Mein DMG und meine Krit. Chance litten darunter.
Und mal ehrlich was is besser: Grünes Gear womit du sagen wir mal pro Schlag 10 (für mich wertvolle) Dmg mehr macht, 5% mehr Chance auf nen Krit und mehr Ausweicfhchance hast, oder ein völlig bescheuertes vielleicht im Style besseres Equip hast wo man von "Pros" zugeflamed wird, dass man nicht genug Schaden macht.

Außerdem die meisten die jetz noch so viel Kara gehen sind die sogenannten Pros die ein die ganze Zeit dissen weil man nich so gut ist wie die und sagen 70=Kara, oder die ganzen neuen Gilden die da noch nie drin waren und das tryen.

Als die mich vor Kara immer gefragt haben wie gut equipt ich bin, und die mich dann zugeflamed haben vonwegen ,,Du noob hast ja keinen Plan von deiner Klasse" dacht ich nur: Lieber Pro der Herzen als ein gehasster Spiele Pro...
(Ich weiss dass der letzte Teil überhaupt nichts so mit dem Thema zu tun hat, eher so indirekt, aber ich wollte mal meine Geschichte dazu erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tendrol (8. Juli 2008)

Tja da habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem,suche seit etwa 1 Woche eine Gilde auf Madmortem,für meinen Heal Druid und Schurken. Habe schon zwei Absagen bekommen weil der Druide auch nicht Full epic Ausgerüstet ist und der Schurke nur S3 hat. HAAAALLLOOOOO geht´s noch?? Musste leider aus Privaten Gründen leider eine WoW Pause einlegen und hinke nun halt etwas hinterher.  Dabei war ich einer der ersten die auf Madmorten überhaupt Kara bestritten haben. Ich Denke auch,das es viel an der Erfahrung liegt ( hatte bis jetzt nie eine Negative Meinung zu meine Heal Fähigkeiten).
Also Gilden auf Madmortem (Horde) wehr gibt meinem Druiden und Schurken eine Chance       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Schurken ist zurzeit Mainchar ,Items siehe Profil.


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Also mir fehlten noch 4 Teile bis blau full. Als ich doch mich immer mehr blau anzog um Kara mitzugehen is mir was aufgefallen: Mein DMG und meine Krit. Chance litten darunter.



Ja toll. Nen grünes Level70-Item wird sogar ganz sicher besser sein, als irgendwelche Level 63-Items in rarer Qualität. Ausserdem soltlest du schon darauf achten, dass die Items deiner Klasse entsprechen und nicht nur auf die "Farbe" achten.

Erfarm dir dein D3, sockel es ordentlich, mach die Questreihe "Litanei der Verdammnis" um an weiteres gutes Equip zu kommen und du kannst den grünen Crap rauswerfen ohne irgendwelche Primärstats zu verlieren.


----------



## Soupcasper (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es völlig ok. Lieber fragt man VOR dem Invite nach dem Equip, als das man ihn dann später wieder rauswerfen muss, weils die andren so wollen.
Equip ist derzeit in Kara so oder so wichtig, wegen den super Markenbelohnungen.(deswegen gehen 2 1/2stunden Markenfarmruns rein... die wollen das schnell über die Bühne bringen, fertig)
Ich als Raidleiter schau eher zweitrangig auf Epics, eher auf Hit Cap und Spelldmg... was sich aber meistens aus den Epics ergibt. 

So Far


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (8. Juli 2008)

Es ist in bestimmten Situationen einfach nicht vermeidbar nach dem Equip zu fragen.... Die Kunst dabei is das richtige zu fragen... Full Epic zu suchen ist schwachsinn, letzte Woche war in Kara ein eindeutig Ehre leechender full s2 Hunter im Dmg meter knapp hinter mir als Defftank..... Und man muss sagen dass zumindest manche Klassen auch mit PvP Equip noch Schaden machen wenn sie es entsprechend Sockeln/Verzaubern und den Char spielen können.
Abgesehen davon ist PvP Equip nicht immer schlecht, ich kenne verdammt viele MH/BT oder Sunwell raidende Paladine die ihre t6 Handschuhe inzwischen gegen s4 getauscht haben (wobei man sagen muss handschuhe sind das einzige healpala t6 item das kein einziges pünktlein spellcrit bringt)


----------



## Arthas Menethil (8. Juli 2008)

Ich schau mir die Leute immer im Armory an und entscheide von Fall zu Fall, wer Blaues Gear und Grüne Gems hat, wird nicht mitgenommen,


----------



## Laxera (8. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> für die ist lila immer besser als blau egal wenn es auch mal anders ist



das kannst du auch so nicht sagen: PVP sachen sind bei manchen klassen sehr gut: jäger z.B. mit S2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder aber ein schami/krieger der ne starke waffe braucht der PVP macht bei dem geht das auch....sonst hast aber recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Yoranox (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem S2 equip in kara meistens bester im Dmg gewesen...von daher ist das alles nicht so tragisch....aber auf der anderen seite kann ich verstehen, dass man keine s2 equipten in ssc oder so haben will, oder gar in za wenn man den marken run schaffen will, weil da werte wie spellhit etc einfach fehlen.
In nem gesunden mase ist alles ok aber so übertrieben wie es momentan ist, ists echt schlimm


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass es 3 Typen gibt (wobei mir Typ 3 am liebsten ist)

Typ 1: Frage nach den Epics: Der Grp-Leader fragt (gerade bei hero oder raid) wieviele Epics man hat. Find ich aber Schwachsinn, man könnte auch T2 anhaben.

Typ 2: Der Ninja-Inviter: Nach der Frage im LFG-Channel ohne wortwechsel der invite ohne irgendwelche Fragen. Meistens sind solche Gruppen zum Wipe verdammt

Typ 3: Die Basics: Frage nach z.b. Spelldmg, Hit, Inierfahrung. Das sind meiner Meinung nach die 3 wichtigsten Punkte die für mich als Caster zählen (bin Affli-Lock). Solche Fragen beantworte ich gern, da wie ich finde es nützlich ist solche Sachen zu fragen.

/edit:


> für die ist lila immer besser als blau egal wenn es auch mal anders ist



Genau das ist der springende Punkt! Bsp Seelenstoffhanschuhe, Epic-Hände für Caster, ca. 30-50g im AH. Absoluter Crap aber in vielen Fällen lieber gesehen als blaue oder gar grüne die besser sind. Ich hasse sowas!


----------



## datsoli (8. Juli 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='693262' date='7.07.2008, 15:25']
> Liebe Community,
> 
> natürlich ist es verständlich dass der ein oder andere seine Persönlichkeitsrechte in Gefahr sieht wenn man vor einem Invite prekäre Dinge fragt, aber dennoch sehe ich mich hier in der Pflicht auch ein paar Worte zu sagen. Es ist einfach so. eine Hero Instanz ist kein Ponyhof und kein Wunschkonzert. Wenn man hier nicht mit einer Mannschaft aus 5 Pro-Gamern in Lila Rüstung mit funkelnden Sockeln und glänzenden Verzauberungen antritt hat man einfach keine Chance. Da hilft auch kein Fläschchen schlucken mehr. Dass jeder seinen Charakter im Schlaf beherrscht stellt der erfahrene Instanzbesucher wortlaus voraus. Da ist es doch nur verständlich dass unsere Gruppe von Helden kurz vor dem tapferen Kampf gegen die bösen Kräfte ihre Mitstreiter auch richtig auf den Zahl fühlen.
> ...




ich schmeiss mich weg ^^
110% agree
die 5 mann heros sind schon sauschwer deshalb gehe ich auch nur scarlet monastery

btw:
genereller tipp für alle p®os unter uns:
+dmg > crit > haste > hit
also am besten nur equip mit +dmg anziehen wenn ihr irgendwo mitgenommen werden wollt
am besten full s1 damit könnt ihr nichts falsch machen..
mit wille verzauberte kristallgeschmiedete äxte sind auch sehr imba vorallem für jäger
auf keinen fall dürft ihr jemals die nonhc 5 mans betreten, da droppt nämlich nur blau..
wenn ihr das beherzigt und mindestens 4/5 s1 bzw mittlerweile s2 anhabt dann müsst ihr nur noch auf die homepage einer grossen gilde gehen (die findet ihr vorzugsweise in den top10 der gängigen eu rankings) und dort eure beweerbung für die swp farmraids schreiben...
ganz wichtig: nur in fragebogenform damit keiner merkt dass ihr erst 11 jahre alt seid und kein deutsch könnt..
solltet ihr nicht genommen wrden dürft ihr auf keinen fall vergessen nochmal ordentlich loszuflamen (gute anregungen wie man das am besten macht bekommt man in den texten von bekannten rapsongs).....
aber mit full s1/s2 kann nix schief gehen ihr seid ja full epic und pwnt damit besser als ne napalmbombe im ameisenhaufen...


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt! Bsp Seelenstoffhanschuhe, Epic-Hände für Caster, ca. 30-50g im AH. Absoluter Crap aber in vielen Fällen lieber gesehen als blaue oder gar grüne die besser sind. Ich hasse sowas!



Ja, das gute Seelenstoff-Set. Am besten Sphere der Leere gesockelt, weil man die vom Verzauberungskunst hochskillen zufällig noch auf der Bank hatte.
Kein Scherz, wirklich schon so gesehen. Der entsprechende Spieler bekam bei uns bedauerlicherweise keinen Raidplatz. Ärgerlich!
Seinen anschließenden Flame im Handelschannel, singemäßes Zitat: "Die arroganten *#!?$ von ****** nehmen mich nicht nach Kara, obwohl ich full epic bin. Mein Equip ist denen nicht gut genug." haben wir freundlich mit dem Armory-Link beantwortet. War ein lustiger Spaß für den ganzen Server.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (8. Juli 2008)

das seelenstoffset ist ein reines resiset
für zum beispiel solarian
arkanresi

jedes blaue teil ist da besser.


Wenn ich ne grp aufmache, und die net mit gildies vollstopfe(zb bei gruul, wenn wir da 7-8mit t6 sind is mir der rest ziemlich egal, hauptsache der tank und 1-2 heiler stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber nun zum thema)

bevor ich jm einlade gugg ich mir erstmal im arsenal sein equip an, ich bin da echt net soo anspruchsvoll, kann ruhig teils blau equiped sein, aber wenn ich frag was seine "innierfahrung" ist, also bitte, da kann ja jeder sagen er war da schon 1000mal drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ne gute blau epic mischung ist schon notwendig für heroics


----------



## Palinkos (8. Juli 2008)

Nun einmal muss man sicherlich sehen, dass es schon sehr schwachsinnig ist nur auf Equip zu achten um auf den Inv zurückzukommen,
man kann nie wissen wie (un)skilled die Leute wirklich sind...

Aber ich denke besonders sehr gut(en) (Equipten) Leuten ist ein Wipe-freier-Raid sehr ans Herz gelegen
und Fakt ist eben das ein Epischer Gegenstand zumindest so aussieht als ob der Spieler dafür gearbeitet habe..

Ich kenne die Situation nur zu gut aus TDM (hero) wenn man sieht das die Grp full-blau ist,
die Spieler können so skilled sein wie sie wollen aber wirklich voran geht es da eben nicht,
weil troz vorhandenem Skill einfahc nochmal der Dmg-Burst fehlt!

Ewige Zeit ist man eben bei sowas geipet und sowas will man eben mit dieser Frage vermeiden!

Aber solange derjenige es sich zutraut die Erwartungen zu erfüllen und seine Klasse beherrscht,
stelle ichs icherlich nicht in Frage das so eine Frage nicht sinnvoll ist!


----------



## PJam93 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe das genau so wie die anderen.
Mit meinem Schurken werde ich auch immer gefragt
Wieviel Ap hast du?
Wieviel Epix hast du?
Sag ich die Wahrheit weil ich ein Ehrlicher Mensch bin dann bekomm ich nie nen Raid durch.
Lüge ich die anderen an weil mein Equip nicht das alles beste is um rein zu kommen is man am ende ein Gewinner.
Es liegt nicht immer daran wie man sich Ausrüstet es geht auch ums Können.

Es gibt auch so Leute die sich das Equip kaufen bei ebay und so und stehen hinter dem Gegener und machen Blutung und sons nix.

Also
Wenn du eine Gute Raid Gruppe haben willst musst du direkt  bei Fragen wie
MasterNóób flüstert: Spell DmG?
antworten sry kein intresse.


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> das seelenstoffset ist ein reines resiset
> für zum beispiel solarian
> arkanresi



Is jetzt viell. bissel Offtopic, aber Solarian wurde von Blizz dermaßen zu Tode generft, dass man da inzwischen kein bisschen Arkanresi mehr braucht. Die Arcane-Bolts sind mit ner lässigen Blitzheilung von einem einzelnen Priester/Paladin spielend hochzuheilen. Der ist inzwischen 100x leichter als Lootreaver.


----------



## Kelgorath (8. Juli 2008)

Skill>Erfahrung>Epics. Einfache Reihenfolge.
Charakter sollte man auch zeigen können und immer offen für ein paar Probleme sein.
So einfach ist das, leider wirds selten eingesehen.


----------



## LordMochi (8. Juli 2008)

WAS so ein mist ist 70 dann lösch ich meinen 56 pala wieder und fange von vorn an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahmut (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Das mit dem nachfragen was für ein Equip man hat ist genauso wie vor BC. Damals hieß es LFG ZG min. 4 Epics.
Mein Hexer ist meiner Meinung nach Recht ansehlich für Kara Gruul Maggi und evtl. noch ZA. 
Nur mal ein Beispiel was mir schon mehrmals passiert ist.
Wenn man sich bei jemand Meldet weil die noch jemand suchen und die dann ständig ihre Frage oder sagen Treffen wir uns in IF Equip ansehen. Danach sorry bist zu schlecht equipt. Sah mir denn mal an und man sieht seins ist noch beschissener. Der gleiche sagte Damals auch als ich nen Stamm-Raid für Kara mit mein Feral gesucht hab ich sei zu schlecht Equipt obwohl ich fast alle epic Leder Teile aus Kara und die Waffe Ringe etc. Hatte ich sei zu schlecht Equipt und selbst hatte er nur Grün und 2 Blaue.

Da sind man die meisten die solche fragen stellen suchen sich gut Equipte spieler um sich durch solche Instanzen durchziehen zu lassen und ihnen niemand was wegnehmen kann.


MFG Bahmut


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Juli 2008)

Die Itemgeilheit macht vieles kaputt.

Alle Epics für Marken z.b. sollte man rausnehmen.
Der ganze schmarrn, der da an Eics existiert.
Warum nicht nur ein paar T-Sets für PvE und
die Arena-Sets für PvP? Ok, noch die BG-Sets,
aber diese ganzen einzel-Epics, die keinen Sets 
angehören und die man durch marken kriegt?

Ich hasse die Biester. Es lohnt sich für mich nicht
ca. 100 Stunden meines Lebens dafür zu Opfern 
an die 100 Marken zu kommen für nur 1 Item.
Ich meine, in der Zeit mach ich lieber PvP oder
farm mir ein Style-Equipp O.o




N00blike schrieb:


> jop bin mit meiner freudin nun auch in nem 25er raid im t5 content drinnen obwohl wir noch nichtma mit den chars maggi und gruul waren... bewerbung geschrieben und die wichtigen werte rein geschrieben fertig wurden sofort aufgenommen! und ich bin noch nicht full epic und meine freundin noch weniger....
> die gehen zwar noch gruul und maggi aber wir dürfen uns bei jeden raid anmelden also ssc und fds....
> es gibt halt noch leader die ahnung haben aber das ist eher die ausnahme!




Lol. 

Ich werd nicht genommen, obwohl mein Eq völlig ausreicht. Ich hab schon mehrmals Gruul und Maggi
liegen gesehen. Was sagt der Leader der Gilde, bei der ich mich bewerbe?

"Sry, du bist uns nicht aktiv genug"

co.O)

Das muss man nicht verstehen, oder?

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Koerny (8. Juli 2008)

Guden,

also ich erlebe im Moment ähnliches;
Spiele seit 3 Jahren einen Orc Schamanen, den ich in allen Skillungen und Skillvarianten mehr als nur beherrsche;
Er hat bis BT alle inis gesehen (Illidan inklusive); Naja darum geht´s auch nicht;

Jetzt habe ich, um mit meiner Freundin zusammenspielen zu können, mir nochmal einen Allianz-Draenei-Schamanen auf 70 
gelevelt und dachte, da ich alle Instanzen mehr als nur auswendig kenne und kein Movementkrüppel bin, komme ich mit meinem
Blau Equip + paar Epics aus Kara und Abzeichen in den Zul Aman Raid für den gestern Abend noch ein Verstärker Schamane gesucht wurde;
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auf fast die gleichen Stats (Hit, AP, Crit) komme, als mit meinem anderen Schami, mit dem ich auch als Melee 
mal den BT betreten habe und meine 1,3 k dps gefahren habe.

Der Leader fragt mich jedenfalls zuerst "Biste Epic equipped???" Ich dachte mir meinen Teil dazu und antwortete mit "Ich hab ein paar Epics, ist aber 
nicht mein erster Schamane und ich bin auf jeden Fall am Hit Cap und fahre genug  dps, außerdem kenne ich alle Bosse in ZA und an mir wird´s nicht liegen,
wenn´s um das Movement geht". 
Soweit so gut, ich bekomme meinen Invite wir betreten ZA laufen den linken Weg hoch und wipen 3 mal, weil die Tanks jeweils vor und hinter der Gruppe
nicht die Aggro der Vögel und der Wachen halten können ( auch nicht die Heal Aggro). 
Nach dem 3. Wipe entschließt sich die Gruppe den Boss auszulassen, wir laufen dran vorbei und dann kommt ja die allseits beliebte Stelle mit den Beobachtern oder wie auch immer, die die Trommeln hauen wenn man sie nicht schnell genug down kloppt; Hier habe ich 2 mal die Situation gerettet dank Frostschock und Instant Geisterwolf, aber dennoch kam es zum Wipe, da sonst keiner drauf geachtet hat...

Das Ende der Geschichte..ich werde geflamed dass die Gruppe sich verarscht fühlt, da ich nicht full Epic ausgestattet bin und ich mich nur durchleechen will,
und es kein Wunder sei dass wir wipen würden....... und schon bin ich gekickt -.-

Jetzt frage ich mich, wieso ich schlechter equipped sein soll, als der S2 Magier mit 30 Spell Hit oder der S1 Schurke nur weil viele S1 mit T4 gleichsetzen wollen..

Wann verstehen die Leute, dass man mit Blau Equip eine größere Bereicherung für einen Raid sein kann, als einer, der Full Epic rumrennt und dafür ein Movementkrüppel ist, oder nicht auf sein Omen schaut?

Naja sry für den langen Post, hab mich n bissl reingesteigert.
Jedenfalls erlebt man das jeden Tag und am Ende scheitert ein Run ob nun ne Heroic oder Kara/ZA eher an den Leuten die ne große Klappe haben und sich, wie der TE schon gesagt hat, hinter den wahren Pro´s verstecken, damit man ihre Fehler nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Shibbey (8. Juli 2008)

> Lol.
> 
> Ich werd nicht genommen, obwohl mein Eq völlig ausreicht. Ich hab schon mehrmals Gruul und Maggi
> liegen gesehen. Was sagt der Leader der Gilde, bei der ich mich bewerbe?
> ...



was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? du bist halt nich aktiv genug, das hat doch nix mit equip zu tun. vielleicht hättest du nur zu einem raidtermin oder so zeit gehabt...-> ich versteh's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Juli 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> so ne gute blau epic mischung ist schon notwendig für heroics



Lol? Wenn ich schon für Heroics Epics "brauche", was brauch ich dann um SSC zu gehen? T7?

Ich geh Heroics mit Blau um an bessere blaue / evtl sogar Epics zu kommen.

Klar, als Tank ist es blöd wenn man nur Blau ist in HC. Aber Tanks sind immer die dummen
die eine aufs Maul kriegen, wenn nicht Physisch vom Boss so dann doch immer Psychisch von 
der Community

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Juli 2008)

@ Shibbey:

Ganz einfach, der G-Leader kannte mich vorher nicht mal vom Namen her. 
(Und das will was heißen, jeder kennt Flamer No. 2 /winken @ Kúfe)
Ich war nie in der Gilde von ihm, habe mich ja beworben.
Woher, zur Hölle noch eins, will der wissen wie aktiv ich bin?

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## orgo (8. Juli 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> so verpönnt es auch ist aber dieses spielt weist nunmal eien ganze einfache kurzve auf:
> verbrachte spielzeit ist bei causal gamer equivalent zu eq
> 
> ergo => mehr epixxxxxxxxx = mehr verbrachte spielzeit / erfahrung
> ...


----------



## orgo (8. Juli 2008)

das funktioniert aber nur wenn der char nicht bei ebay gekauft worde


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Lol? Wenn ich schon für Heroics Epics "brauche", was brauch ich dann um SSC zu gehen? T7?
> 
> Ich geh Heroics mit Blau um an bessere blaue / evtl sogar Epics zu kommen.
> 
> Klar, als Tank ist es blöd wenn man nur Blau ist in HC.



Richtig. Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wo wir damals als frisch gebackene 70er uns an unserer ersten Heroic-Instanz probiert haben. Tiefensumpf war es und der Schwierigkeitsgrad schien uns unmenschlich. Epics hatte keiner von uns. An Kara war nicht zu denken, weil wir in der Gilde noch keine 10 70er hatten. Equip war grün/blau, Heroic-Marken hatte keiner von uns, woher auch und 35 dieser Marken für einen epischen Umhang oder epischen Ring waren für uns unerreichbar viel. Dass unser Hexer eines Tages 100 Marken für das Feuerresi-Set brauchen würde, haben wir nur am Rande zur Kenntnis genommen - es sollte uns erst später bewusst werden.

Wir sind also einen ganzen Abend im Tiefensumpf rumgewiped, hatten gigantische Repkosten, wurden aber am Ende der Instanz mit unserem ersten Level70-Epic belohnt.

Heute ziehen wir Level 65 Twinks durch Heroics - just 4 fun. Hat sich viel verändert...


----------



## Simael (8. Juli 2008)

Also nachdem ich das hier alles lese frag ich mich doch ernsthaft wo die Leute sind denen Epix nicht so wichtig sind wie der skill... ich meine ich spiele nen hunter und der ist inzwischen recht gut equipped aber das war ein krampf jeden mittwoch abend ne grp zu finden als man noch blau equipped war... selbst hero inis wurde man nie oder sehr selten mitgenommen.

Ich meine OK man will was in dem Spiel erreichen und ja es kostet jede Menge aufwand weiter zu kommen. Aber es ist nur ein Spiel. Wo ist das Problem mal einen "Farmrun" (Ich hasse dieses WOrt) mal 6 statt 3 Stunden dauern zu lassen. Ich meine und der Skill der halt wichtig ist den bekommt man meiner Meinung nach sicherlich auch durch das leveln des Chars aber viel mehr lerne ich doch eig. aus den Fehlern (Wipes) die ich mache. Das macht eine gute Gruppe und auch eine Gilde aus. Man wiped, man spricht drüber findet neue Wege oder andere Lösungen und daraus lernt man.

Wer natürlich nicht bereit ist sowas zu tun sry aber der sollte sich wirklich CS kaufen und abends schön bis 22 Uhr (bis Mutti sagt "Du musst ins Bett") andere Leute erschießen. 

Aber das ist ein leidiges und nie endendes Thema. Ich könnte hier noch einiges mehr dazu schreiben aber dazu fehlt dann die Lust weils halt eh nichts ändern wird. 

Ach ja und wen was stört oder die die mich flamen möchten. Die können mir gern ne PM schreiben... ich antworte dann mit Telefonnummer dann könnt ihr mir aufs Band labern und ich werds immer wieder abspielen wenn ich schlecht drauf bin. Das is nämlich mindestens genauso nervig wie das eigentliche Thema.

Gruß
Simael


----------



## turageo (8. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Lol? Wenn ich schon für Heroics Epics "brauche", was brauch ich dann um SSC zu gehen? T7?



Ich steh da momentan mit einem der Twinks vor dem gleichen Problem. Du kriegst ja schon gar nix Epic mehr her,
außer Du lässt Dir was herstellen. Für die normalen Inzen maulen se rum, dass Dein blau/grün Equip zu schlecht is,
dann haste endlich mal alles auf blau (vielleicht gleich noch 1 - 2 lila) und bist für die meisten Raid-Leader zu schlecht
um Dir weiteres zu holen.

Was macht das denn noch für nen Sinn ne Gruppe haben zu wollen, wenn man sowieso abgelehnt ist weil man "nur"
blau Equipt ist und nicht gleich Full-Epic (warum ich dann noch in manche Inzen für Items gehen sollte, wenn ich's sowieso
schon nicht mehr bräuchte is mir schleierhaft, mal abgesehen von dem Punkt, dass es Fun macht).

Sorry, aber viele der Gamer in der Community haben entweder zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen oder zu wenig Erfahrung
mit der Auswahl der Leute. Da machts dann auch keinen Spaß mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asilon (8. Juli 2008)

Mir gehts echt ganz genauso ich hab n mage auf 70 (siehe profil ^^) mach mit ner deep fire skillung un da knapp 680 spelladd (buffed) weit mehr dps als mit soner popeligen arcan spelladd skillung die ich aber leider nehmen muss weil ich erst ab 1k spelladd kara reinkomm?!?! des kann doch nich sein! ich hab 2 t4 teile un bin bald (trinkets umhang 1 ring mainhand un zauberstab) full epic wie können denn die sich beschwern? -.- aba n wl mit greenies kommt mit o.0??
ma im ernst leute (@ die raidleiter die sowa machn) was hatn dat fürn sinn??

mfg ein frustrierter mage :G


----------



## Dashy (8. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich frage auch nach dem Eq aber wenns um Kara geht ( OK, da geht ich nichtmehr hin ) habe ich IMMER mit einem D3 bzw. 3,5 vorliebe genommen als mit einem IMBA roXXor PvP Schurke mit full S1, der aber den Gegner verfehlt als währe er gerade mit ner Alkoholvergiftung in der Intensivstation... Aber es gibt auch Gut equipte Schurken *ebay* *hust* Die weder Blutung noch SnD reinhauen, und derren lieblings Taste die 1, wenns Hochkommt die 2 ist. Sich dann aber darüber wundern warum mann denn unter dem Tank im DMG liegt.
Btt: Ich finde mann kan sich selbst einschätzen, was mann packt und was mach nicht packt.


----------



## Hishabye (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hoff mal mit dem Addon mischt Blizzard die Karten neu ^^

Dann heulen alle wieder rum...*mimimimi meine schöne epic..mimimi scheiss blizzard..mimimimi scheiss rumgefarme
mimimi scheiss community...mimimi scheiss usw...*

ich lach mich scheckig


----------



## Simael (8. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal mit dem Addon mischt Blizzard die Karten neu ^^
> 
> Dann heulen alle wieder rum...*mimimimi meine schöne epic..mimimi scheiss blizzard..mimimimi scheiss rumgefarme
> mimimi scheiss community...mimimi scheiss usw...*
> ...



/sign


----------



## Dashy (8. Juli 2008)

> Ich hoff mal mit dem Addon mischt Blizzard die Karten neu ^^
> 
> Dann heulen alle wieder rum...*mimimimi meine schöne epic..mimimi scheiss blizzard..mimimimi scheiss rumgefarme
> mimimi scheiss community...mimimi scheiss usw...*
> ...



Made my ( late ) day


----------



## Brorix (8. Juli 2008)

Also beim Hunter ist das S3/S4 zwar schlechter als T5/T6 aber aufjedenfall besser als irgendwelches blaues (oder Kara!) Equip.

Es ist eben so das die, die das Maximum aus sich rausholen wollen mit ihren derzeitigen Mitteln den meisten Skill haben, und die sind meistens episch Equipt, gesockelt, verzaubert.. da kommt man dann auch auf die gewünschte Menge Spelldamage, muss ja kein T6 sein. Twinks haben es halt schwer.. Kleider machen Leute, natürlich nicht nur aber auch..  man sieht halt daran wie sich jemand anstrengt.


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Simael schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mal einen "Farmrun" (Ich hasse dieses WOrt) mal 6 statt 3 Stunden dauern zu lassen.



Warum hasst du dieses Wort?
Ein Farmrun ist nun mal ein Farmrun. Wir gehen bspw. nur Karazhan um schnell 22 Marken zu holen. In keiner Heroic-Ini bekommst du innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden 22 Marken hinterher geworfen. Diese Marken werden von uns dringend für Gems und Enchants benötigt. Um einen schnellen Run zu gewährleisten nehmen wir ausschließlich Gildenmitglieder (auch gerne 68er Twinks) oder erfahrene Randoms (zwangsläufig gut equipped) mit. Wir wollen uns halt nicht unnötig mit Bosserklärungen aufhalten, sondern zackig die 22 Marken abstauben und schnell wieder aus dem grauen Turm wieder raus.
Das ist nun mal ein Farmrun. Da geht es nicht darum, eine schöne Zeit miteinander zu haben und nach jedem Trashmob ne 30-minütige Pinkelpause einzulegen.

Wenn du einen 6h-Run inkl. Freunschaften knüpfen und gemeinsamem Schwätzchen zwischendurch möchtest, dann schließe dich einer der "normalen" Karazhan-Gruppen an und mach deine Erfahrungen in der Ini. Solche Leute nehmen in aller Regel auch gerne blau equipte Spieler mit.

Eine Raidgilde, die den Endgame-Content bestreitet, hat keinen Nerv auf Randoms, die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben und durch Unkenntnis oder Dummheit unnötige Wipes verursachen. Kurze Anmerkung: T6-Stoff-Items kosten beim reppen ungefähr soviel wie T4-Platte, T6-Platte ist faktisch unbezahlbar, wenn die Gilde nicht was dazuschießt. Da drückt jeder Wipe nicht nur auf die Uhr, sondern auch im Goldsäckel..

Ich persönlich werde schon unruhig, wenn Karazhan länger als 3h dauert. Karazhan ist schon lange kein Spaß mehr. Ich kann die Instanz nicht mehr sehen, ich finde sie zum erbrechen langweilig und bin froh, wenn ich wieder genügend Marken habe um mir ein paar Gems, Urnether oder Nethervortex kaufen zu können.

Es gibt nun mal sehr viele Leute auf den Servern, die nun inzwischen seit 1,5 Jahren zusätzlich zum normalen raid-Alltag quasi jede verf***te Woche nach Karazhan gehen und keinen Bock darauf haben, länger als nötig in diesen Mauern zu verbringen. Karazhan nervt und ist nur noch lästiges Pflichtprogramm.




> Ich meine und der Skill der halt wichtig ist den bekommt man meiner Meinung nach sicherlich auch durch das leveln des Chars aber viel mehr lerne ich doch eig. aus den Fehlern (Wipes) die ich mache. Das macht eine gute Gruppe und auch eine Gilde aus. Man wiped, man spricht drüber findet neue Wege oder andere Lösungen und daraus lernt man.



Wie gesagt, wenn du wipen und lernen willst, mach einen Bogen um Farmruns und schließe dich einer Gruppe an, die für Karazhan 3 Tage benötigt.


----------



## Terratec (8. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...wie viele Leute die sich blau PvE equipen sind nicht Twinks von irgendeinem erfahrenem Raider? Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass eigentlich nur "First70ger" und Twinks von Spielern, die sowieso nicht wirklich am Raiden interressiert sind sich das PvP-Set holen. Zumindest bei der Mehrheit ist dies so. Wenn mir also ein Spieler in blauem PvE Equip mitteilt dass er gerne mitkommen würde, nehme ich den hundertmal lieber als einen S2/S3 Pvp-geskillte-Großkotz....


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...wie viele Leute die sich blau PvE equipen sind nicht Twinks von irgendeinem erfahrenem Raider?



Also bei uns tummeln sich einige, die seit 1,5 Jahren im Wochenrythmus im LFG-Karazhan anzutreffen sind und heute noch blau equipped, unverzaubert, schei*e gesockelt etc. sind. Zufälligerweise sind das die Leute, die als erste auf dem Server ein Epic-Flugmount hatten und außer den Netherschwingen und der Himmelswache der Sha'tari keine weitere Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig haben.
Leider ist dieser Typ von Spielern keine Seltenheit.

Auch die Zahl derer, die mit ihrem allerersten Char mit Beginn von Classic-WoW angefangen haben und jetzt erst 70 sind, sich dann aber gleich einer der Top-Gilden auf dem Server anschließen wollen, ist erschreckend hoch.
Ich sehe auf unserem Server Krieger mit 61-0-0 Skillung, Priester mit 0-61-0 Skillung (Zitat: "Bin Heiler, hab deshalb alles in Heilig gesteckt") und andere Kuriousitäten, die einen Blick auf Equip und Skillung erforderlich machen und denen man dann auch schweren Herzens eine Absage erteilen muss.


----------



## Genomchen (8. Juli 2008)

Hier entsteht ein Sommerloch.


----------



## Simael (8. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Warum hasst du dieses Wort?
> Ein Farmrun ist nun mal ein Farmrun. Wir gehen bspw. nur Karazhan um schnell 22 Marken zu holen. In keiner Heroic-Ini bekommst du innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden 22 Marken hinterher geworfen. Diese Marken werden von uns dringend für Gems und Enchants benötigt. Um einen schnellen Run zu gewährleisten nehmen wir ausschließlich Gildenmitglieder (auch gerne 68er Twinks) oder erfahrene Randoms (zwangsläufig gut equipped) mit. Wir wollen uns halt nicht unnötig mit Bosserklärungen aufhalten, sondern zackig die 22 Marken abstauben und schnell wieder aus dem grauen Turm wieder raus.
> Das ist nun mal ein Farmrun. Da geht es nicht darum, eine schöne Zeit miteinander zu haben und nach jedem Trashmob ne 30-minütige Pinkelpause einzulegen.
> 
> ...



Naja warum ich das Wort hasse liegt an dem Teil "Farm" -> Farmen -> Arbeit
STelle das mal folgender Kette gegenüber "WOW" -> Spiel -> Freizeit -> Spaß

so und nun lies dir deine Antwort nochmal durch und überleg warum ich das Wort nicht mag.

Ich meine es ist schön und es freut mich sehr für dich dass du scheinbar auch in einer End Content Gilde spielst. Jedoch tun das nicht alle. Es gibt jeden Tag neue Spieler bei WoW. Und ich komme aus dem Spielehandel du kannst mir glauben ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich frage mich da echt wo WoW dann noch ein MMORPG ist wenn 80% der Leute auf den Servern schon 2,5 Jahre spielen und deshalb die eine oder andere Ini halt nicht mehr sehen können und in folge dessen halt keinen Bock auf "neue" haben. 

Ist ok aber dann wie gesagt CS tuts auch ;-) Gibts zwar keine lustigen Lila Items oder so aber hey immer hin ein Spiel.

Und wenn du dich um deine Reppkosten kümmerst dann zieh T4 an ich meine da du ja Totaler ProGamer und HighEnd Gilden Entcontent Zocker bist wirst du doch verstaubt in einem deiner Bankfächer bestimmt noch das ein oder andere T4 Teil liegen haben ;-).

Versteh mich nicht falsch ich habe nichts gegen dich als Person sondern nur Gegen die Gedankengänge von dir und von sehr vielen anderen Spielern auf den Realms... ich meine es gibt tatsächlich Leute die wenn ein Realm neu aufmacht nur wechseln um prollen zu können mit T6 sorry was soll das?^^

WoW ist ein MMO... und da Blizz halt weiß wie man gute MMO.... macht kommen halt immer wieder neue Spieler... und denen dann keinerlei Chance zu geben weil sie Kara oder was auch immer noch nie von innen gesehen haben finde ich nicht fair! Stell dir vor dich hätte man nie Kara mitgenommen weil du kein Epic hast. Wärest du auch im HighEndContent?

Es ist halt relativ schwierig einen Mittelweg zu finden aber wenn sich alle ein bisschen kulanter gegenüber anderen Spielern zeigen würden denke ich gäbe es auch mehr Spieler die in dem End Content sind.

Ich meine ich zahle nicht 13 Euro im Monat nur um mich jedes mal 5 Stunden lang irgendwo hin zu stellen um eine Gruppe für eine Ini zu suchen weil ich sonst im Game nicht weiter komme. 

Gruß Simael


----------



## BuzzerBeater (8. Juli 2008)

Koerny schrieb:


> Der Leader fragt mich jedenfalls zuerst "Biste Epic equipped???" Ich dachte mir meinen Teil dazu und antwortete mit "Ich hab ein paar Epics, ist aber
> nicht mein erster Schamane und ich bin *auf jeden Fall am Hit Cap* und fahre genug  dps, außerdem kenne ich alle Bosse in ZA und an mir wird´s nicht liegen,
> wenn´s um das Movement geht".




Ich hoff einfach mal du meinst nicht wörtlich was dort steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Topic: Ich gehe mittlerweile fast nurnoch intern. Falls wir mal Randoms holen um dann halb intern zu gehen werden sie bei uns niemals nach Equipment gefragt o.ä. auch in Kara nicht.

Ich kenne das Problem trotzdem von früher, alte Situation:

Jemand sucht einen dd für hdz 1 non hero, ich level 69 ele geskillt whispere den Gruppenleiter an. Erst fragt er mich ganz normal nach meiner Skillung und Klasse, ich antworte ihm und dann fing das geflame an. "Du bist ja noch nichteinmal 70 du machst eh garkeinen Schaden weil du ein Shamane bist" ich frage ihn nur so was er dann da macht, weil er ja auch ein Shami war. Antwort: "Ich tanke!" Danach hatte ich ein breites grinsen im Gesicht den halben Tag über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wenn man mit 69 zu low für ne lvl 65-67 Ini ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht xD


----------



## noizycat (8. Juli 2008)

@TE 10% /sign

Über einige Antworten hier musste ich auch ziemlich schmunzeln, made my day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cilenz schrieb:


> Bald nehmen se warscheinlich keine Tanks mehr in Bollwerk nonheroic mit, weil die noch ned epix tragen, nur um ned zu wissen, das die da 0 schaden nehmen und nie aggro halten können, falls sie epix tragen ^^



mir schon passiert, ohne Witz ... genauso, wie mein Defwarri schon niedergemacht wurde, weil er net soviel Leben hatte wie ein Feral in Bärengestalt (wtf), scheiss auf andere Werte ... solche Dinge sind Gründe, wieso ich atm keinen Bock mehr aufs Tanken habe ^^ wobei´s bei anderen Klassen leider ähnlich ist ... 

naja, das Problem wirds immer geben, muss man sich wohl mit arrangieren ^^


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Simael schrieb:


> WoW ist ein MMO... und da Blizz halt weiß wie man gute MMO.... macht kommen halt immer wieder neue Spieler... und denen dann keinerlei Chance zu geben weil sie Kara oder was auch immer noch nie von innen gesehen haben finde ich nicht fair! Stell dir vor dich hätte man nie Kara mitgenommen weil du kein Epic hast. Wärest du auch im HighEndContent?



Interesanter Denkansatz. Leider mit einem Haken. Als ich die ersten Male Karazhan gegangen bin, hatte keiner von uns gutes Equip. Wir haben uns die Bosse noch nächtelang erarbeitet. Es hat Spaß gemacht, jeden Abend einen Schritt weiter zu kommen und irgend wann sagen zu können, wir haben Instanz XYZ clear, und können uns neuen Aufgaben stellen.
Aber wir waren auch sehr lange in Karazhan. Karazhan war anfangs mal richtig schwer. Nicht das Wischiwaschi von heute. Die Mauern Karazhans beherbergen viele schöne aber auch sehr viele schlechte Erinnerungen. Dutzende Male haben wir von vorne angefangen, weil wir Leute in Karazhan equipped haben, die dann zu vermeintlich erfolgreicheren Gilden abgewandert sind.

Wir haben genug Gimps durch Kara geschleift, genug Idioten gesehen und zu wenig Perlen im Spiel gefunden, als das wir noch Bock auf Frischlinge ohne Spielerfahrung hätten.




> Es ist halt relativ schwierig einen Mittelweg zu finden aber wenn sich alle ein bisschen kulanter gegenüber anderen Spielern zeigen würden denke ich gäbe es auch mehr Spieler die in dem End Content sind.




Wie schon gesagt. Schließ dich einer der unzähligen Gilden an, die Karazhan jetzt erst erforschen und lass den anderen Spielern ihre Farm-Runs. Davon gibt es reichlich. Dort lernst du deine Klasse spielen, sammelst die ersten guten Items und wächst in deinen Charakter rein. Das ist ein fast schon evolutionärer Prozess, den jeder von uns durchlebt hat. Keiner ist als perfekter Raid-Spieler auf die Welt gekommen, aber ebenso ist mir bislang keiner bekannt, der in zwei Karazhan-Runs komplett ausgestattet wurde und dessen Skill ebensoschnell mitgewachsen ist.

Und ganz ehrlich. Leute, die sich blau/grün equiped einem "Kara-Farmrun" anschließen wollen, haben entweder wirklich ein Problem mit ihrer Selbsteinschätzung oder besitzen einfach nur die freche Dreistigkeit, sich ohne eigene Anstrengungen durchequippen zu lassen.


Versteh bitte, das es einfach nur nervt, wenn so ein Trottel bei Aran aus dem Flammenkranz läuft, ADS-gestört wie bekloppt durch die Ini hüpft und dabei jeden erdenklichen Mob pullt, alle 10min ne halbe Stunde afk muss, dem man jeden Boss 20x mal erklären muss und es dann immernoch nicht rafft und wenn du ihm sagt "bleib einfach hinter uns und genieße die Show" trotzdem noch jeden denkbaren Fehler macht, dann nimmst du lieber nen 68er Twink aus der Gilde mit. Der macht zwar auch keinen Schaden, aber wenigstens auch keinen Unsinn.

Glaub mir, ich hab in 1,5 Jahren BC genug erlebt.



> Ich meine ich zahle nicht 13 Euro im Monat nur um mich jedes mal 5 Stunden lang irgendwo hin zu stellen um eine Gruppe für eine Ini zu suchen weil ich sonst im Game nicht weiter komme.


Was glaubst du?
WoW ist ein MMORGP. Wenn du Gruppenspiel erleben willst, schließe dich einer der zahlreichen Gilden an. Es zwingt dich niemand, 5h vor einer Instanz zu warten, zumal dort die Chance mitgenommen zu werden doch eher gering ist. Wenn du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das Solo-Spiel vorziehst und nicht einer Gilde beitreten möchtest, musst du dich leider damit abfinden, viele Spielinhalte nicht erleben zu können.
Gerade ein Raid erfordert einiges an Organisation, Übung und Teamplay. Im Gildenverbund ist dies leichter zu bewältigen als mit wechselnden Gruppenzusammenstellungen aus Randoms.


----------



## Dryadris (9. Juli 2008)

Also dass Spieler die eine Instanz nicht so gut kennen die Gruppe so extrem aufhalten, dass man Stunden mehr brauch, dem muss ich wiedersprechen. Genauso was Raids angeht. Bei Raids kommt es massiv auf die Raidleitung an. Schafft sie es kurze und präzise Anweisungen zu geben, die nicht man nicht missverstehen kann und in wenigen Minuten jeder weiß was zu tun ist oder redet sie im Kreis herum und textet über weniger relevante Dinge? Je präziser die Auskünfte sind, desto schneller kann man etwas über die Bühne bringen. Aber leider ist es den meisten Raidleiter einfach viel zu viel Arbeit und deswegen nehmen sie lieber Leute mit, die alles schon aus dem FF können. Sie sind ja auch schon allwissend auf die Welt gekommen und mussten in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie etwas lernen.

Meist kann man sogar schon viele Erklärungen im vorraus erledigen, bevor die Gruppe die Instanz betritt oder man kann kurze Erklärungen in den Regpausen geben und schon ist wieder Zeit gespart. 

Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich mehr oder weniger nach ZA mitgeschleppt, hatte von den Bossen genau 0 Ahnung, aber der Raidleader hat alles so gut erklärt, dass man beinahe das 4te Timeevent geschafft hätte. Hexlord hat uns dann allerdings in die Schranken gewiesen, weil wenn als Magier der Gegenzauber CD hat und die Schamis vergessen ihren Part beim Unterbrechen zu leisten, dann gehts eben in die Hose, besonders wenn Hexlord ständig zwischen Hexer und Pala hin und her switcht. Bedeutet also dass nicht immer die unerfahrenen Spieler, welche die Instanz noch nie gesehen haben, Schuld an Wipes oder längerer Dauer haben, sondern Spieler, die nicht mit dem Kopf bei der Sache sind oder unflexibel sind was ihre Fähigkeiten angeht. Es gibt halt Spieler die stur ihre Rotation fahren und Spieler, die sich der aktuellen Situation anpassen und sofort reagieren, wenn was außergewöhnliches passiert und das ist eben ausschlaggebend über Erfolg oder Misserfolg.


Stammgruppen oder Gruppen die ausschließlich Top-Equip tragen, bergen jedoch auch eine recht hohe Gefahr: Unflexibilität!
Man gewöhnt sich so sehr an bestimmte Verhaltensregeln oder Vorgehensweisen, dass man stellenweise beinahe unfähig wird mit anderen Konstellationen zu spielen. Ich denke deswegen kommen auch so viele in Random-Gruppen nicht mehr so wirklich klar. Man hat sich so sehr an bestimmte Abläufe reagiert, dass das Gehirn einfach nur noch das Programm abspult, die Hände sich schon instinktiv über die Tastatur bewegen und das Gehirn afk geht. Man spielt also stur nach Schema F. Geht man jetzt allerdings mit Randoms in eine Instanz, muss man jederzeit mit allem rechnen, man muss ständig auf zack sein und muss alles aus seiner Klasse rausholen was zu holen ist. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal ganz dreist, dass Spieler die mit Randoms unterwegs sind, wesentlich mehr Skill auf Lager haben, als Spieler die nur stur mit Stammgruppen unterwegs sind. 

Ich zumindest habe bei mir eine gewisse Unflexibilität erkannt, da ich wochenlang immer mit dem gleichen Tankadin in HCs unterwegs war und nie Probleme mit der Aggro hatte, jedoch ganz schön, als ich mit einem Krieger unterwegs war, selbst als es sich um die gleiche, sehr gut bekannte Instanz handelte. 

Es ist zwar bequem mit Stammleuten HCs zu gehen und mal kurz ein paar Marken einzusammeln, aber es macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß mit blau/grünen Spieler in normale Instanzen zu gehen und zu erleben wie sie sich über besseres Equip freuen oder auch mal in HCs zu gehen und die Freudenschreie im Chat zu lesen, wenn sie ihr erstes Epic-Teil in Händen halten. Das sind wesentlich schönere Momente, als nach 50min Bota 5 Marken in der Hand zu halten.


Das Problem mit Equipvoraussetzungen ist aber nicht behoben, wenn die "Pros" ihre Erwartungen/Voraussetzungen runterschrauben, das muss auch massiv auf der anderen Seite passieren. Viele Spieler sind in meinen Augen schlichtweg zu faul um sich eine Instanz, wie jetzt zb Kara, zu erarbeiten, sondern würden gerne alles ohne Schwierigkeiten auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen. Aber so funktioniert es nunmal nicht und wird auch nie funktionieren. Da kann man noch so oft abnormale Voraussetzungen zur Mitnahme stellen, es klappt nicht. Problematisch ist es leider für die Leute, die es wirklich gerne tun würden, aber in der breiten Masse von "Nutznieser" einfach untergehen oder an den abnormalen Anforderungen schlichtweg scheitern. 

Es ist zwar schön und nett den Spielern zu raten sich andere Leute für Kara zu suchen, die selbst Equiptechnisch noch nicht so weit sind, aber was bringts, wenn genau diese Spieler zu der Gruppe gehören, die am liebsten alles zugeschoben bekommen wollen? Da steht man am Ende genau an der gleichen Stelle wie zuvor und dreht sich im Kreis. 

Als ich angefangen hab, da war es noch nicht so extrem mit Anfragen ala "Zieht mich wer ZF?" "Zieht mich wer Kathe?"... Genau solche Anfragen lassen leider stark auf die immer kleiner werdende Bereitschaft für Eigenleistung schließen. 
Aber das ist jetzt nicht die Schuld von Blizz, nur weil sie Equip für Marken eingeführt hat, denn auch die müssen erarbeitet werden. Sondern es liegt einfach daran, dass die Spieler der Meinung sind: Lila = Absolutes Non Plus Ultra. Wer Lila trägt ist automatisch akzeptiert und bekommt Anerkennung.  
An dem falschen Denken jedoch ist die Community selbst schuld, denn die hat das massivst gefördert indem man Spieler in Grün/Blau als "N00bs" bezeichnet oder Kommentare ala "Wie du bist 70 und noch nicht Full Epic? Omfg L2P!" abläßt.


----------



## Bellthane (9. Juli 2008)

Kenne dieses Problem leider auch. Hatte erst vor kurzem eine Diskussion innerhalb meiner Gilde wegen einem SSC-Raid. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich Gildenleiter und Full-T4 Hexer bin. Einer meiner Gildies meinte nur so, ja es ist jetzt nicht so super wenn du SSC mitgehst, da dein Equipment nicht reicht?

Da stand ich da und dachte mir nur wtf?? Ich hab Full-T4 womit soll ich sonst SSC gehen?? Dort droppen die ersten T5-Teile und T4 ist ja bekanntlich der "Vorgänger" vom T4. Ich meinte dann so zu ihm:"Welches Equipment sollte ich den sonst haben?" Er meinte nur so, ja das Zeug um Marken, wennst alles kaufst dann reichts schon für SSC. Ich sagte dann zu ihm, dass es, wie BC rauskam und es das Markenzeug auf der Insel noch nicht gab, konnte man sogar mit blauen Teilen SSC clearen. Es ist schon klar, dass man dann einiges an Skill braucht, aber es funktioniert trotzdem.

Das man in letzter Zeit verstärkt auf die Anzahl der Epics guckt, liegt wohl daran, dass S1 bzw. S2 um Ehre erhältlich ist und jeder glaubt, wenn er voll S1 hat kann er sowieso alles Raiden. Nur dass einen dann der nötige Hit fehlt um überhaupt irgendwas zu treffen, bedenken die wenigsten. Das es aber als neuer 70er schwer ist, dass man an bessere PVE-Items kommt, ist auch verständlich. Da die sich die Elitären Leute die gutes Equipment haben hinter ihren Stammraids verstecken und den neuen 70er nicht helfen.

Ich persönliche habe auch nichts gegen einen 3 Stunden Kara-Farmrun, aber der Spielspass soll hierbei nicht auf der Strecke bleiben. Ich war heute mit einer Gruppe drinnen und wir hatten extremen Spass, obwohl wir in kürzester Zeit mit der Ini fertig waren. Sowas ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, als wenn ich mit meinem Stammraid jede Woche einmal Kara gehe um die Marken zu farmen, die Instanz aber nur mehr zur Arbeit verkommt.

Schlussendlich spielt der Großteil doch WOW weil er Spass haben möchte und es sein Hobby ist. Es ist schon klar, dass es einem nicht mehr Spass macht, wenn jemand sagt:"Dein Equipment ist zu schlecht. L2P Noob. Geh sterben." Da gibt es halt dann viele, die keine Lust mehr darauf haben und aufhören.


----------



## luxtux (9. Juli 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Weil viele Leute den Eindruck haben, das dieser "PvP-Mist" auf deutsch gesagt, für Pve besser sei als blaue Pve-Items, was bei seltenen Ausnahmefällen sogar der Fall ist (ich spreche von S1-S2).
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



ist aber auch leider so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde z.B. keine gescheiten Schultern für meinen Hunter. Also hab ich mir die S2 geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PVP Zeugs ist eine gute Ergänzung bei einigen Klassen, ist leider so. Bissl Arena und ich hole mir die S4 Handschuhe. bei weitem besser als die T4 Handschuhe, die ich grade trage. 

PVE würde ich ja vorziehen, aber leider ...


----------



## turageo (9. Juli 2008)

luxtux schrieb:


> ist aber auch leider so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja genau der Punkt. Viele Leute hohlen sich die PVP-Items fürs PVE nicht weils so viel Spaß macht
im PVP rumzuspringen, sondern weil diverse Leute einfach diese "Full-Epic-für-alles" Einstellung haben, weil
im Moment nix bessres droppt oder weil man sie eben nirgendwo mit hin nimmt.

Und so vernünftige wie viele Raid-Leader hier im Forum schreiben, sind die wenigsten allerdings dann im Spiel.
Soweit zumindest meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Gleiches Thema hatte ich auch schon mitm Hexer vor Monaten.
Da wirste angenöhlt warum ich denn nicht mehr lila trag, wenn ich zu Gruul will. Ja warum werd ich da wohl hin wollen?
Wahrscheinlich weils mir Spaß macht mich jedes mal mit Leuten zu streiten, die nur noch durch die lila Brille guggen. -.-

mfg


----------



## Magulf (9. Juli 2008)

wer meinen tank fragt um epic den verfluch ich mit meinen hexer^^

ne equpt is nich alles, spielen muss man könen

(erfolgreich getankt mit 1 70 mage und 70 hunter mit 65 krieger)^^

MFG


----------



## Lons (9. Juli 2008)

naja ich habe alle seiten bis jetzt gelesen und musste feststellen dass mache anscheinend nicht wissen was sie schreiben!

ich hab gestern ein wunderschönes beispiel erlebt wie man nicht speilen sollte:

gruppe (random): 
            Blauer Dudu-tank (mit cat equit)
            T4/5 Dudu Heiler
             Karaequiter Hexer
             T4 Schurke
             Blau/epic hunter 

Die inni war Bota hero so just for fun...

naja unser dudu heiler hat bis zum ersten boss den tank und die gruppe 6 mal sterben lassen weil er nur herumgestanden ist und erst begonnen hat zu heilen als es viel zuspät war weil der tank unter 15% life war nach dem letzten wipe hat der hexer und der dudu (heiler) die gruppe verlassen einer von uns hat umgeloggt auf nen holy pris (kara equit) aus der gilde haben wir einen hexer und nen vergelterpala eingeladen deren equit auch nicht besser aussah als das des tanks aber wir haeben es ohne einen einzigen weiteren wipe die inni komplett gecleart!
ok ich gebe zu der tank ist uns mal weggestorben aber das kann passieren bei dem equit aber die mobgruppe bzw der boss lag und der einzige der repkosten hatte war der tank also meine ich mal das erfahrung und konsentration im spiel viel mehr zählen als full s irgendwas weil ich gehe pvp weil ich die daly Q mache und sonst nichts und meiner meinug hat PVP equit absolut nicht in PVE raids zu suchen!

ok ne andere situation 

ich hab ne bekannte die mit ihrer gilde BT usw raiden sie wird 70 mit einem twink und schreibt es im gildenchat alle natürlich gz  plötzlich bekommt sie nen inv und nimmt mal den an als sie sieht dass sie in einer schlachtgruppe ist kommt die frage von ihr was soll ich da ich hab noch nicht mal ein flugmount auf dem char! komm beiil dich flieg in die wildhammer und kauf dir das kleine mal und das reiten auch gleich wir porten dich dann ... gut 10 min später kommen noch 15 leute dazu und sie wird geportet und steht im echsenkessel wir haben mal so beschlossen da wir nen DD "brauchen" nehmen wir dich jetzt mal mit SSC 
nach diesem erlebnis musste sie erst mal wider "lernen" wie man richtig in innis und co den char spielt obwohl sie schon ssc equit ist, also ist equit nicht alles 

ich kenne da noch ein paar andere erlebnisse die ich mit eigenen augen gesehen hab aber ich glaube ich habe hier mit dem beiden schon erklärt was ich meine 

lg


----------



## pandur0815 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe diesen Wandel auch nichtmehr .. 
Ich meine, als ich damals nach Kara und in heroische Inis gegangen bin, da bin ich rein um episches Equip zu BEKOMMEN - wie also soll ich episch equipt sein, wenn ich noch nie drin war ... denken diese Leute die das fordern eigentlich auch mal nach? Oo

Die Situation hatte ich damals als ich das erste mal in Mecha Hero war - mein kleiner Pala war damals stolz 1 oder 2 Epixxxs zu haben und ansonsten blaub, teilweise auch schon aus den kleinen Heroinis.

Fragt mich der Jäger ob ich den allen ernstes so heilen wolle, oder ob ich nicht noch besseres Equip habe - da habe ich ihm auch gesagt, das ich hier rein gehe, um Equip zu bekommen nicht weils drausen regnet und ich mich unterstellen möchte Oo


Und noch etwas Senf zum Thema PvP:
Lieber nehme ich 10x nen unterequipten PvEler mit als nen Full-S3-R0xx0r ....
Sorry mag auch andere geben, aber ich sage einfach mal, das 80% der PvP Spieler keine Ahnung haben was Agromanagement oder Movement sind. 

Früher wurde dem Tank Zeit gegeben, heute wird losgeballert was das Zeug hält ... *nerv*


----------



## Dubidan (9. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile wirklich so viele Leute, die ihren Char nicht beherrschen, dass die Angst vor Randoms in Heroic Inis oder Kara so groß ist?



Ja, es ist schlicht und einfach so. Das ist der Grund, warum ich mit meinem Krieger nur noch sehr ungern und in Ausnahmefällen tanke. Am liebsten bin ich mit Gildenleuten unterwegs und Randoms werden nur dazu benutzt um Lücken zu füllen, die man dann auch problemlos zur Ordnung rufen kann, falls sie Mist bauen (ansonsten kick). Ich selber hab auch kein Problem als Lückenfüller in reinen Gildengruppen mitzugehen, da ich weiß, dass das was wird. Reine Randomsgruppen sind so gut wie immer nen Graus.



Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit 2005, ausser in den großen Raids meist in Random-Grps und die allermeisten Instanzen sind wirklich ohne Probleme gelaufen, erst recht nach den ganzen Nerfs.



Das ist deine spezielle Sicht, aber es gibt sehr vele Leute in WoW, die nicht ihren Character intuitiv beherschen. Mach einmal Alterac, dann findest du genug von denen.


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der Punkt. Viele Leute hohlen sich die PVP-Items fürs PVE nicht weils so viel Spaß macht
> im PVP rumzuspringen, sondern weil diverse Leute einfach diese "Full-Epic-für-alles" Einstellung haben, weil
> im Moment nix bessres droppt oder weil man sie eben nirgendwo mit hin nimmt.



Oder Möglichkeit 4, die du ausser Acht gelassen hast.

Weil PVP-Item X besser ist, als das im aktuellen Content erreichbare Item Y.

Wer weiterkommen will, muss sein Equip verbessern. Wenn ein PvP-Item besser ist als irgend ein PvE-Item, dann muss dieser Spieler PvP spielen, auch wenn es ihm keinen besonderen Spaß macht.
Meinste ich fand es lustig, mich mit nem PvE-Holy-Priest durch die BGs zu sterben um die dämliche Insignie (später das Medaillon) zu erfarmen, nur Weil Blizzard einige PvE-Bosse so designt, dass man PvP-Equip braucht? Ohne PvP-Equip und -Skillung biste einfach mal ein One-Hit-Wonder und wirklich JEDER geht sofort auf dich los, weil jeder dein Equip zuordnen kann und damit ganz groß über deinem Kopf "PVP-Kackboon" steht.
Nein, es hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Musste aber sein, weil wir sonst im Progress nicht vorangekommen wären.

Raidfortschritt, -erfahrung und Skill sind in erster Linie nur durch Eigeninitiative schaffbar.

Sicher ist es überzogen, nur Full-Epic-Leute nach Kara oder Gruul mitzunehmen. Aber wenn ihr euch als Random einem Raid anschließt, ist es halt so, dass man euch nur nach eurem Equip beurteilen kann. Persönlich kennt euch ja niemand.
Nach der Raiderfahrung brauchste nicht fragen, die Antworten der Randoms hab ich noch gut im Kopf. Entweder haben sie auf einem anderen Server einen Full-T6-Char und den Endboss in SWP (dessen Name ihnen gerade blöderweise nicht einfällt) auf Farmstatus, oder sie sagen nur lapidar  "jo, klar, die Ini kenne ich". Dann stehste vor der Maid und fragst noch mal vorsichtig, ob er den Boss wirklich kennt und die Antwort lautet frech "Nö, wieso? Muss ich da was wissen?"

"***** wurde von '*!?#&% aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt"

Equip sagt nix über den Skill, wer aber die Loottables so halbwegs im Kopf hat, kann beurteilen, wo dieser Spieler schon überall war und daraus ableiten, welcher Skill zu erwarten ist. Klar kannste dann immernoch Pech haben, aber es minimiert das Risiko drastisch.

Einfaches "full-Epic" ist Unsinn, richtig. Wer beispielsweise nen S2-Priester mit Diszi-Skillung nem komplett blauen D3-Holy-Priester vorzieht, hat ordentlich einen an der Klatsche. Aber wenn ich im LFG-Channel die Auswahl zwischen dem D3-Priester und einem T4/T5 Priester habe und nen Random für Hyjal suche - welchen werde ich da wohl nehmen?

Da isses mit persönlich ziemlich schnurz, ob der andere Spieler auch 13 Euro/Monat bezahlt und seiner Meinung nach, Zitat "auch ein Recht auf Endgame-Content" hat.
Sicher hab ich auch mal grün/blau angefangen. Ich hab aber mit meinem Priester 1 Jahr gebraucht um mir den T6-Content selbst zu erspielen. Dass jetzt irgendwelche Nachzügler antreten und ohne Eigenleistung von den "Großen" einfach nur durchgezogen werden wollen, trifft bei mir auf wenig Verständnis.

Sicher equippen wir auch blaue Neulinge in BT/HY. Die haben sich aber vorher bei uns in der Gilde beworben und bei Probe-Raids durch ihre Spielweise und ihr persönliches Auftreten überzeugt.


----------



## Valiel (9. Juli 2008)

Dubidan schrieb:


> Ja, es ist schlicht und einfach so. Das ist der Grund, warum ich mit meinem Krieger nur noch sehr ungern und in Ausnahmefällen tanke. Am liebsten bin ich mit Gildenleuten unterwegs und Randoms werden nur dazu benutzt um Lücken zu füllen, die man dann auch problemlos zur Ordnung rufen kann, falls sie Mist bauen (ansonsten kick). Ich selber hab auch kein Problem als Lückenfüller in reinen Gildengruppen mitzugehen, da ich weiß, dass das was wird. Reine Randomsgruppen sind so gut wie immer nen Graus.




Bin der gleichen Meinung. Und wenn ich random gehe, frag ich immer nach Equip und fähigkeit des Spielers. 

Ist ja wohl mein gutes Recht da ich mir den oben genannten Graus einfach ersparen will.


----------



## Gothikor (9. Juli 2008)

Seid die Community so schlecht geworden ist spiele ich WoW (ausgenommen mit Gilde und Buddys) nur noch als Singleplayer Spiel mit integriertem Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so macht es mir Spass.

Wenn ich lust auf Inni habe dann mit Buddys oder Gilde oder mit der Gilde von Buddys ect. also nicht mehr mit Run-Dumms die Disc´s vortäuschen, nach Equip fragen für Innis in denen es keine Rolle spielt oder Addons für Klassen verlangen bei denen es gar nicht notwendig ist ect.

Hoffe es wird mit Wrath of the Lichking wieder besser mit der Community aber glaubs fast nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor


----------



## cazimir (9. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich prinzipiell Deiner Meinung bin halte ich das für ein gaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel.


Hast Recht, ich hab ich ein bisschen verguckt, sorry :> 

Trotzdem sind die beiden vom DPS-Wert her relativ gleich(bei http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Cazimir).

Hier ein besseres Beispiel:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29132
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32771

Luftfahrerschleife des Edelmuts hat höhere Stats, ist aber raidtechnisch(in den Levelbereicht) für einen Magier (der sein Hitcap noch nicht erreicht hat) weniger von nutzen.


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Luftfahrerschleife des Edelmuts hat höhere Stats, ist aber raidtechnisch(in den Levelbereicht) für einen Magier (der sein Hitcap noch nicht erreicht hat) weniger von nutzen.



Die Schleife ist generell für Raids absolut ungeeignet, da der Proc nur eintritt, wenn du dem Gegner den Todesstoß versetzt hast. Bei einem Raid in dem du mit 15 anderen Damagedealern auf einen Mob prügelst, tendiert die Chance auf einen Todesstoß praktisch gegen Null. Somit wir der Proc in einem Raid fast nie eintreten, ergo ist ist das Trinket nix für den Raid.


Zum Farmen isses aber ganz nice.


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage:

Reicht mein Equip aus um zB Kara (ich denke nicht) oder andere 70er Instanzen zu gehn???

Armory Link ist in Sig!


----------



## Severos (9. Juli 2008)

Das mitm equip vorher Fragen das mach ich eigentlich vorher auch immer.
Ich spiele nen Deffkrieger, und wenn ich die daily hero schnell fertig haben will, such ich immer nach pve- equipten leuten (epic)
Meiner meinung nach haben andere kaum was in heros zu suchen.
Bei kara ist das wiederum etwas anders.
Da kann man 1-2 blaue leute mit dementsprechend guten leuten kompensieren.


----------



## FoolsTome (9. Juli 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Hier ein besseres Beispiel:
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29132
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32771



Itemlevel ist dennoch höher. Crap Epics mit guten Blues zu vergleichen ist keine Kunst. Epics auf dem gleichen level wie die blues sind zu 99% besser.
*wieder mal senf dazu geb*



> Reicht mein Equip aus um zB Kara (ich denke nicht) oder andere 70er Instanzen zu gehn???


Kann grad nicht schauen, Armory geht nicht >.<


----------



## RapanteUK (9. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Wandel auch nichtmehr ..
> Ich meine, als ich damals nach Kara und in heroische Inis gegangen bin, da bin ich rein um episches Equip zu BEKOMMEN - wie also soll ich episch equipt sein, wenn ich noch nie drin war ... denken diese Leute die das fordern eigentlich auch mal nach? Oo


Da hast du es schon wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht. hero`s UND (ja, genau, UND) Karazhan sind dafür da um die "kleinen" epickse abzuräumen. wenn ich schon komplett mit kleinen epicksen ausgestattet bin, dann geh ich doch in den T5-content. oder etwa nicht?! Mir passiert es auf meiner Priestereuse ständig, dass mich in Shatt oder auf der neuen Insel Leute von der Seite anquatschen: "Excuse me Rapante, i just inspected your gear, would u like to join for SL normal?" Anfangs hab ich dass für n Witz gehalten, leider meinen die Leute das ernst...
Diese geistige "Verlinkung" zwischen dem Niveau der Encounter-Belohnung und der Encounter-Vorraussetzung ist einfach zu tief drinnen in manchen Leuten.
Geil auch gestern, ich tiger so im BG rum, mach n bißchen Ehre um auf meinen 2vs2-mate zu warten, wollten ein bißchen an unserer Wertung arbeiten.(Die TOTAL kacke ist) Neben mir tigert ein Schamane von meinem Server rum, wir deffen Galv zusammen und in einer kurzen Pause fragt er: "Hey Mate, we need a tank for CoT2, would u like to?" Also rein in die Gruppe und nach dem BG zur Ini. Als mich der Heiler gesehen hat(35/23/3 MortalStrike-Warri mit 450defense im Tank-equip) hat er die Gruppe verlassen. Zitat: "U can`t do this with a non-prot Warri!"(ich betone hier: wir warena uf NORMAL drin) Da hat dann halt der Ele-Schami geheilt und wir haben es ohne Wipe oder irgendwel che Probleme geschafft... Aber hauptsache man braucht für ne nonheroInni einen Protti...







pandur0815 schrieb:


> Fragt mich der Jäger ob ich den allen ernstes so heilen wolle, oder ob ich nicht noch besseres Equip habe - da habe ich ihm auch gesagt, das ich hier rein gehe, um Equip zu bekommen nicht weils drausen regnet und ich mich unterstellen möchte Oo


truly made my day!


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

wenn ich das wüsste... mein holy wird immer nach dem addheal gefragt, mein manaregg oder spirit wird nie erfragt, auch meine dds werden nur nach spelldamage gefragt bzw eqip. trefferwertung is wohl bei randoms nix mehr wert :/


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Reicht mein Equip aus um zB Kara (ich denke nicht) oder andere 70er Instanzen zu gehn???
> 
> Armory Link ist in Sig!




Für Raid-Instanzen: Klares Nein!
Ansonsten kannst du mit dem Equip in alle möglichen Nonheroics gehen, natürlich auch die 70er.
Sieh zu, dass du deine Heiler-Klamotten durch Items mit Spelldamage ersetzt und tausch das PvP-Zeug gegen PvE-Items mit PvE-Stats.


----------



## Wartalk (9. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen, mittlerweile finde ich es ätzend!Mein Hexenmeister ist mittlerweile für MH/BT equipt, und normal gehe ich nur mit kara markenfarmruns mit, wo ich auch ganz gerne mitgenommen werde, Ich spiele oft mit meinen RL-Freunden zusammen WoW und wir wollen auch mal zusammen eine inni gehen,was denke ich was ganz normales ist,oder?Allerdings wird das immer mehr zum problem, da meinem RL-Freunde nicht in der selben Gilde sind wie ich und bei weitem nicht so weit mit dem Raiden, die sind bisher vll. 5-10 mal kara gegagnegn und 3-4 mal Grul und vll. noch 2 mal maggi, der Hunter z.B. er trägt so nen misch masch eq aus s1/2  und PvE Kram aus kara wie der bogen vom prinz oder die schultern vom theater, Sein eq hätte bei beginn von BC LOCKER für kara gereicht, als ich angefangen habe kara zu gehen, waren wir ALLE noch blau equipt, und hatten vll. zwischen einem und drei epics, aber heutezutage ist er laut den aussagen der leader völlig "unterequipt" und somit muss ich irgendwie immer sagen, "entweder geht er UND ich oder er bleibt und ich auch!". 

SO langsam finde ich es einfach nur ätzend, ständig dieser kampf gegen das eq-.-"
Das geilste überhaupt war auch das er (der hunter) mehr dps gemacht hat, als unser leader, der schon 4 t4 teile trug, also hängt wohl nicht alles NUR vom eq ab! natürlich, mit nem blauen eq würde ich nie im leben über die 1k dps kommen, aber die brauch man in kara auch noch nicht!

MfG Wartalk


----------



## Bigbear9871 (9. Juli 2008)

```
Gibts mittlerweile wirklich so viele Leute, die ihren Char nicht beherrschen, dass die Angst vor Randoms in Heroic Inis oder Kara so groß ist? Ich spiele WoW seit 2005, ausser in den großen Raids meist in Random-Grps und die allermeisten Instanzen sind wirklich ohne Probleme gelaufen, erst recht nach den ganzen Nerfs
```



Ja leider


----------



## FoolsTome (9. Juli 2008)

Oh ja, kara in blues... das waren zeiten.

Moroes - 4 wochen.
Aran - 6 Wochen
Prinz - 1 Stunde O.o


----------



## Wartalk (9. Juli 2008)

wie meinste das prinz eine stunde xP


----------



## BuzzerBeater (9. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Oh ja, kara in blues... das waren zeiten.
> 
> Moroes - 4 wochen.
> Aran - 6 Wochen
> Prinz - 1 Stunde O.o



War bei uns auch so, alle Bosse haben ewig gedauert. Prinz lag im 3. try xD

und das war halt damals kara bevor alles anders war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (9. Juli 2008)

Das die den womöglich nach 1h down hatten?
Prinz ist ja im Vergleich zu anderen bossen in kara (na gut alle sind eig einfach) eine eher anspruchslose Bossbegegnung, wenn man Glück hat.
In der ersten phase isser schlecht, einfach den novas ausweichen für die mit entkräften, und inner zweiten phase den tank gut heilen.
Dritte phase dispellen und den mit Äxte heilen.
Das bekommt man doch ziemlich schnell raus.
MfG Sev


----------



## Koerny (9. Juli 2008)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> Ich hoff einfach mal du meinst nicht wörtlich was dort steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## David (9. Juli 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> Mann ehy Schwanzvergleich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab' gewonnen!


----------



## MaddyM (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Reicht mein Equip aus um zB Kara (ich denke nicht) oder andere 70er Instanzen zu gehn???
> 
> Armory Link ist in Sig!



Klares Nein, nicht für Kara oder Hero. Alle andere 70er sollten gehen. 

Falls du ne Waffe suchst für deinen Heilerkolben, entweder das Schwert von Murmur (mehr fallen mir gerade net ein) oder aber erspiel dir den PvP-Caster-Dolch mit 199 zu Schaden.


----------



## Stephan F. (11. Juli 2008)

nach meiner Meinung nach is es bei Kara und so nicht immer das eq entscheidene sonder der skill ( gilt fur dds) und das mit dem eq nachfragen is einfach nur ne scheis sauerei von den leute die auch wirklich sicher sein wollen das sie in ne paar stunden durch karar gehen


----------



## Fast Jack (11. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Wie war das denn am Anfang von BC, als noch niemand Full-Epic war und man Kara trotzdem in 4 - 5 Stunden durch hatte? Und da soll so jemand heute, trotz viel mehr Erfahrung und einer insgesamt viel stärkeren Gruppe die "Bremse" sein? QUATSCH



Ähm, k.P. ob ich gerade dem übelsten Pro unter der Sonne wiederspreche, aber zu anfang bei BC war Kara in 4-5h unmöglich. Da sind ein paar Monate ins Land gegangen und dann waren alle auch zumindest blau/epic PvE equipped. Mal nebenbei mag ich weder low Bobs noch PvP equippte dds.


----------



## Juudra (11. Juli 2008)

Stephan schrieb:


> nach meiner Meinung nach is es bei Kara und so nicht immer das eq entscheidene sonder der skill ( gilt fur dds) und das mit dem eq nachfragen is einfach nur ne scheis sauerei von den leute die auch wirklich sicher sein wollen das sie in ne paar stunden durch karar gehen




und wie das eq entscheidend ist lol.kannst skill haben soviel du magst hab nen gegner der ne enrage phase hat,und du wirst des merken.
wow is nunmal ein sehr equiplastiges spiel das is leider nun mal so.Find aber auch ne sauerei das heute es nur noch zählt ob man lilafarbene gegenstände anhat.Finde pvp items sollten hauptsächlich für für pvp benutzt werden was ja auch mal so gedahct war von blizzard


----------



## David (12. Juli 2008)

Berndl schrieb:


> Gestern Kara:
> 
> Ich mit meinen S2 Dolchen und ach schaut selbst Avarion
> 
> ...


Es gibt auf allen Servern nur wenige (schätzungsweise 5-10 Leute) ihrer Klasse, die WIRKLICH gut mit Ihrer Klasse umgehen können und diese vollkommen ausreizen.
Nach ihnen kommt eine dicke Schicht von Spielern, die denken, dass sie die besten wären.

Ich habe mit meinem Schurken keine Probleme, auch nach größeren AoE-Gefechten in Raids alle Mages/Hexer wieder einzuholen.
Natürlich dauert das seine Zeit, aber ich fahre einen konstanten Schaden, mit _Dolchen_.
Natürlich erziehlt man mit Schwertern den maximalen PvE-Damage, allerdings würde ich nicht sagen, dass sich dieser wirklich weitreichend rentiert.
Er ist halt einfach für alle Recount-Kiddies, die sich dadurch erhoffen mal einen Platz zu steigen.

Und dass S1 und S2 für absoluter Crap sind muss ich hier glaub ich nicht ergänzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pylonz (12. Juli 2008)

um dieses problem zu lösen müsste man einfach die farben der items weglassen ,so dass nur noch die staats zu sehen sind. epic heißt ja nur seltener und nicht besser.


----------



## TheRealOne (12. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> grünequipet in kara?
> das fällt mir aber sehr schwer zu glauben.




ob  dus glaubst oder nicht zu den anfängen von BC bin ich mit meiner darmaligen Raidgruppe jede woche nach kara gegangen und hab dort einem nach dem anderen boss gelegt und das nur mit quest equipt.


----------



## Plakner (12. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Reicht mein Equip aus um zB Kara (ich denke nicht) oder andere 70er Instanzen zu gehn???
> 
> Armory Link ist in Sig!


Hol dir den s2 Kolben dann sollts reichen =)


----------



## Plakner (12. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> grünequipet in kara?
> das fällt mir aber sehr schwer zu glauben.


o.O
Ich seh bei uns Haufenweise grüne Gimps in Kara reinrennen...
Tank mit eingeschlossen...


----------



## Xyman2001 (12. Juli 2008)

Oo immer dieses PVP PVE Eqic gelaber klar ist es einfach mal fix ne S2 set zusammen zu kriegen
aber wenn man sein char spielen kann ist das np. Klar ist pve besser aber man hat net immer das glück alles zu kriegen was man gerne möchte.


----------



## Baazul (12. Juli 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> o.O
> Ich seh bei uns Haufenweise grüne Gimps in Kara reinrennen...
> Tank mit eingeschlossen...


Besser grün equipt und "skilled" als komplett lila und null ahnung.


----------



## Niri (12. Juli 2008)

Ich erzähl dazu einfach mal eine Begebenheit von gestern:



> Magier postet Stolz die epischen Heilerschuhe (+21 Zauberschaden) aus Mechanar Heroic, und meint die wollte keiner.
> Frage ich, ob er die ernsthaft anziehen will.
> Magier antwortet "Die trage ich auf, bis ich besseres hab."
> Ich frage weiter nach, weil es mir suspekt ist...allein die blaue Quest-Belohnung aus dem Schattenlabyrinth wäre besser.
> ...



Dieses episch > blau hat sich bei einigen auf eine ganz merkwürdige Art in den Kopf gesetzt. ^^
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären ... wiederum hat sich besagter Magier den Gürtel der Zauberwucht am selben Tag craften lassen.
So fern man im Equip-Check also nicht über so etwas, wie oben beschrieben, stolpert ist man nicht gewarnt.


Ich bin inzwischen auch dazu übergegangen für gewisse Ausflüge im Armory nachzusehen, 
aber höher wie meinen eigenen Equipstand setze ich die Messlatte nie an.

Und bewerten tue ich an erster Stelle:

a) Wirklich aussagekräftig finde ich die *gesockelten Steine* - da fällt Unwissenheit schnell auf ..z.B. Willenskraft-Steine bei einem Heilschamanen, Trefferwertung statt Zaubertrefferwertung bei Castern, Stärke bei einem Magier (im Seelenstoff-Set ^^ Und ja, ehrlich gesehen.)..usw.

b) Und die *Verzauberungen* - Wir hatten eine Priesterin in einem KaraFarmRaid dabei, die noch einiges an blau und auch grün hatte - aber was sie hatte, war Top verzaubert und gesockelt. Dann kam ein Jäger an, fast Full Epic (PvE-Sachen sogar), aber nichts gesockelt oder verzaubert. 
Die Priesterin würde ich sofort wieder einpacken, beim Jäger hätte ich Bedenken.

Und wenn ihr selbst mal an den überzogenen Vorstellungen eines Gruppenleiters scheitert, macht euch nichts draus. Meist wärt ihr eh nur dazu da gewesen, die Defizite (Equip und Geistige) der anderen in der Gruppe auszugleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ausnahme von T6-Equipten-Leuten, mit ihren Anforderungen, ist selten...ich denke nicht dass die großartig Randoms einpacken (müssen).


----------

